#ubuntu-no 2011-06-27
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/3rMbN.jpg
<geirha> Ser ut som Mac OSX
<jo-erlend> geirha, ser ut som at noen har prøvd å få det til å se ut som OS X.
<MorphyNOR> hva skjer her da? :)
<Sakarias> ikke mye akkurat nå ser det ut til
<UbuntuGuy> Hei :-)
<UbuntuGuy> Noen her ;)
<Sakarias> jau
<UbuntuGuy> Var liv her ja.
<UbuntuGuy> Eg har eit lite spørsmål.
<Sakarias> skyt
<UbuntuGuy> Er det mulig å installere Google Chrome på Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> ja
<UbuntuGuy> Er nettopp ny Ubuntu bruker. Bruker 10.04
<UbuntuGuy> Okay. Går det ann å gjøre fra Google sin Chrome-side?
<Sakarias> du har noe i pakketreet som heter chromium eller no i den duren
<UbuntuGuy> Hmm, et øyeblikk så skal eg ta ein titt.
<Sakarias> ubuntu boksen min står ikke på akkurat nå, så får ikke sjekket nøyaktiv navn
<UbuntuGuy> Der ja, fant det på Google sin side :-) Takk. Og ha en fortsatt fin kveld.
<jo-erlend> UbuntuGuy (~administr@ti0168a340-0670.bb.online.no) har blitt med i #ubuntu-no :=
<jo-erlend> tipper Windows XP? :)
<Trond--> var det quit meldingen hans?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det var join. Glem det. :)
<Trond--> jeg har skrudd av de der meldingene så jeg ser ikke sånt
<jo-erlend> uhm... Er ikke Firefox oversatt enda?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener den nye som kom i arkivene forleden, naturligvis. Jeg ble litt overrasket da tastatursnarveiene plutselig ikke fungerte lenger. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-29
<jo-erlend> hvordan gjør man det når et program skal kjøres som en vanlig bruker men innimellom kjøre kommandoer som root og du ønsker at brukeren bare skal behøve å bekrefte tilgangen én gang per x minutter?
<Kagee> du bruker den greia som jeg har navnet på på spissen av tunga
<si-m1> sudo ? :P
<jo-erlend> sudo kan ikke brukes sånn vel?
<Kagee> policykit!
<Kagee> er det ikke det?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: neivel? trodde det var hele poenget med sudo
<Kagee> PolicyKit is an operating system component for controlling system-wide privileges in Unix-like operating systems. It provides an organized way for non-privileged processes to communicate with privileged ones. In contrast to systems such as sudo, it does not grant root permission to an entire process, but rather allows a finer level of control of centralized system policy.
<Kagee> si-m1: da hever du jo hele programmet.
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> nei?
<si-m1> ikke hvis du kjører sudo <kommando som skal kjøres som root> inne i skriptet/programmet
<jo-erlend> si-m1, da vil vel sudo be om passordet ditt flere ganger?
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> hmm... Hvorfor det?
<si-m1> det er en config setting
<jo-erlend> si-m1, hvor?
<si-m1> sudoers.conf vil jeg tro
<si-m1> er vel default behaviour på ubuntu også
<si-m1> trenger bare passordet første gang innen en default timeout
<Kagee> sudo holder i ~15 minutter, ha
<si-m1> kommer an på config setting
<si-m1> kan sette den opp til å spørre hver gang og om du vil i alle fall
<si-m1>        passwd_timeout  Number of minutes before the sudo password prompt times
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg trodde det bare gjaldt shells.
<si-m1>                        out, or 0 for no timeout.  The timeout may include a
<si-m1>                        fractional component if minute granularity is
<si-m1>                        insufficient, for example 2.5.  The default is 0.
<jo-erlend> altså, for spesielle shells.
<si-m1> evt. kan jeg referere til sudoers(5)
<si-m1> neida, er en sudofeature
<jo-erlend> merkelig. Hvorfor er det så mange GUI-applikasjoner det ikke fungerer i?
<si-m1> jaha, hvilke?
<jo-erlend> tja. gdebi, ubuntu programvaresenter, gmount-iso... De jeg kommer på sånn i farta.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer heller ikke å bruke sudo fra forskjellige terminaler.
<jo-erlend> bbl
<si-m1> syntes du snakket om å bruke det i script/program jeg
<si-m1> det vil fungere
<SlimG> finnes det et cli verktøy for sftp protokollen som fungerer like enkelt som cli verktøyet "scp" fungerer for scp protokollen?
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det gjorde det gitt. Takker. :)
<si-m1> np
<Sakarias> SlimG: jeg er stor fan av lftp
<jo-erlend> å lese wines konfigurasjon har jammen blitt vanskelig. Utrolig merkelig beslutning å lage en fork av Windows registry for ett Linux-program som per definisjon aldri vil være nyttig i Windows.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: winecfg
<si-m1> trenger ikke gjøre det manuelt
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det er et program.
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> for å editere configfilen til wine
<jo-erlend> si-m1, å? Ok. Jeg trodde det bare var en GUI?
<si-m1> ja, er en gui for å oppdatere wine sin config
<jo-erlend> nå skal jeg for eksempel hente ut alle stasjonsbokstaver som er konfigurert som CD-ROM eller sanset til CD-ROM. Man-siden sier ingenting om hvordan man gjør sånt.
<jo-erlend> heh. Den sier faktisk ikke så mye om noe som helst, annet enn at det er en "configuration editor".
<si-m1> er vel bare å trykke på drives-fanen i den
<si-m1> er ikke rocket surgery
<jo-erlend> si-m1, jeg synes det høres ganske vanskelig ut. Da høres det jo enklere ut å skrive en winreg-klient fra scratch.
<si-m1> skeptisk
<xt> beste er nok å skrive ein IRC-klient frå scratch
<jo-erlend> ok? Jeg vet ikke hvordan man analyserer innholdet i andre programmers vinduer. Jeg har aldri gjort noe sånt før. Jeg skal som sagt bare ha verdien av noen konfigurasjonsinnstillinger.
<jo-erlend> og det er ti år siden jobbet med Windows registry og da gjorde jeg det ikke i Python. Men jeg kan kanskje kalle regedit.exe. Merkelig å måtte ty til sånt for å konfigurere et Linux-program.
<si-m1> du trenger ikke ty til sånt for å konfigurere et linux-program, du kan bruke winecfg
<jo-erlend> si-m1, jeg finner ikke ut hvordan man kan gjøre det. Det ser ikke ut til å være definert noe sted.
<geirha> jo-erlend: wines CD-ROMer er bare symlenker i ~/.wine/dosdevices
<jo-erlend> geirha, det holder ikke. Det er forskjellige typer enheter. Det er forskjell på CD-ROM og harddisk, for eksempel. Dessuten er det andre ting jeg trenger også.
<geirha> De som er markert som CD-ROM vil ha en symlenke med to kolon som peker på enheten i /dev hvis jeg ikke husker feil.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: den ligger jo tilogmed på menyen sammen med wine
<jo-erlend> si-m1, hvis det er så enkelt, kan ikke du bare forklare det isteden? Jeg skjønner ikke engang hvor jeg finner bryterne.
<geirha> $ grep -w cdrom ~/.wine/*.reg
<geirha> /home/gg/.wine/system.reg:"D:"="cdrom"
<jo-erlend> ok. Men jeg må likevel ha et verktøy, ellers oppdateres ikke verdiene uten at man dreper wineserver først, eller?
<geirha> Ingen aning. Se hva som skjer om du endrer i system.reg og/eller endrer symlenkene.
<jo-erlend> direkte endringer i system.reg ser ikke ut til å påvirke noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> vineyard ser ut til å ha noen verktøy for å konfigurere wine. Får kanskje kikke på det.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes fremdeles at det er temmelig merkelig å bruke Windows registry som konfigurasjonsverktøy for et program som er designet for å kjøre på alle alle operativsystemer enn Windows. Uforståelig.
<jo-erlend> alle andre, skulle det være.
<si-m1> det er vel strengt tatt bare noen tekstfiler i iniformat
<Hans_Henrik> problem: har prøvet desperat og installere g++-3.4, den er ikke i siste LTS, så jeg tok en deb fra lenny (tror jeg), installerte den med --force, nå, uansett hva jeg skriver til apt-get, eller aptitude, eller update-manager, kommer bare denne feilmeldingen, så exiter programmet... apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8)
<Hans_Henrik> noen ide hvordan jeg kan få apt-get til og fungere igjen? :s
<jo-erlend> Hans_Henrik, for det første er det ikke gitt at du kan bruke pakker fra Debian lenger, sånn som du kunne da Ubuntu var helt nytt. For det andre, hvis du installerer pakker manuelt, så må du gjerne passe på avhengigheter selv. Det høres ut som at du mangler noe. Har du vurdert å se etter en PPA?
<Hans_Henrik> umm, hva er PPA?
<jo-erlend> det står for Personal Package Archives, men det er deb-arkiver som kan legges til. De tilbyr gjerne ting som ikke kan tilbys direkte fra Ubuntu.
<Hans_Henrik> hmm vell har ikke tenkt på det nei, men noen som vet om en... PPA med AMD64 og g++-3.4?
<Hans_Henrik> (og vet fortsatt ikke hvordan jeg kan fixe apt-get x.x)
<jo-erlend> hvorfor trenger du akkurat den forresten?
<Hans_Henrik> Forde det er en bug med g++ 3.2 og... void* n; SOCKET s=*(SOCKET*)n; /*in g++3.2 S is NULL. in g++3.4 s is a socket object.. or so it seems x.x*/
<Hans_Henrik> (no optimizations)
<jo-erlend> hva med å prøve noen nyere versjoner?
<Hans_Henrik> tror det ville være en stor job og få projectet til g++ 4x, og gcc3.4.6 var siste gcc3x :p
<Hans_Henrik> g++ 3x*
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. Men du kan jo se på hvilke andre pakker g++-3.4 er avhengig av å installere dem selv?
<Hans_Henrik> ikke nå lengere, uansett hva jeg sier til apt-get, så gjir den error apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8)
<Hans_Henrik> (kan si apt-get blablablabla , sier bare den erroren og exiter)
<Hans_Henrik> (samme med update-manager og aptitude)
<jo-erlend> ja... Men du brukte ikke apt-get for å installere pakken?
<jo-erlend> dpkg gjør ikke det?
<Hans_Henrik> ah, jo brukte dpkg, glemte det
<jo-erlend> mhm. Da må du installere avhengighetene selv.
<Hans_Henrik> aner ikke hvor jeg kan få GLIBCXX_3.4.11 - google det?
<jo-erlend> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/g++-3.4
<jo-erlend> jeg tror kanskje at jeg hadde villet separere det der fra resten av systemet, men.
<Hans_Henrik> ah, problem, hadde en del problemer med dependencies etc, kjørte en apt-get install -f      den advarte at den ville gjøre potensielt farlige endringer, nå kjører ikke ssh/vnc/xserv, og apt-get og aptitude er slettet x.x
<Hans_Henrik> dpkg og wget fungerer da
<Malin_> Neppe et Ubuntu-spørsmål, men er det noen her som har problemer med bank-id etter oppgraderng til opera 11.50?
<brik_> tror ikke jeg fikk det til å virke i chrome på 11.04, kun firefox - sikkert ikke relatert men
<Malin_> brik_, jeg prater om et problem i nyeste versjon av Opera jeg. 10.50
<Malin_> ut fra det jeg har erfart av andre brukere, som har kommentert i desktopteam-bloggen så skjer dette også i windows
<brik_> strange
<Malin_> til tross for dette er oprea 11.50 gitt ut. En fra unix-teamet i opera fortalte meg der at for han virket det i siste versjon og tilogmed icedtea fikk han til å virke. Hos meg har ikke icedtea virket siden opera-versjoner før 11.10
<Malin_> eller java virker, men bank-id virker ikke. icedtea virker ikke i det heletatt
<Malin_> jeg tok en reinstall og rein installasjon av opera for å teste. En windowsbruker fikk det til å virke da. Det gjorde det til meg også, men nå er det, etter en reboot av maskina, tilbake på gamle trakter
<Malin_> hvor sun-java ikke virker igjen til bank-id
<Malin_> kommer kun opp en tom rute med rullegardiner en ikke kan bruke
<Malin_> sånne scroll-bars
<Malin_> ja, det er utrolig rart
<jo-erlend> Malin_, du er sikkert glad for å høre at den åpne javaen blir referanseimplementasjon neste gang da? :)
<Malin_> spørs hva referanseimplementasjon betyr da?
<jo-erlend> du har en definert standard også har du et program som implementerer den standarden og så har du andre programmer som bruker det programmet som referanse. Hvis andre programmer fungerer likt med referanseimplementasjonen, så er alt fint.
<jo-erlend> tidligere har den lukkede implementasjonen vært det andre har skullet følge. Nå er det den åpne.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke egentlig _helt_ riktig, men sånn circus. :)
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> det virker jo i såfall smart, sånn jeg klarte å tolke det du skrev :)
<Malin_> er i alle fall et slags mareritt med alle disse pluginenene
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-30
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hva kommandoen for lydinnstillinger er? Altså den dialogen som dukker opp hvis du velger lydinnstillinger fra lydindikatoren?
<jo-erlend> glem det. gnome-volume-control, heter den.
<MorphyNOR> o/
<jo-erlend> MorphyNOR, \o
<MorphyNOR> hvordan går det jo-erlend ? :)
<MorphyNOR> ltns dessverre
<jo-erlend> bra her. Sitter og besvarer spørsmål på askubuntu.com :)
<jo-erlend> du?
<MorphyNOR> joa, bra her også :)
<MorphyNOR> logget på irssi for noen uker siden for å spørre noen spørsmål ang. bluetooth og ubuntu på #ubuntu, men jeg glemte hele greia hehe
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> nei, nå må jeg legge meg...
<Malin_> skjønner ikke noe av det der bank-id-greiene jeg altså
<Malin_> får høre med noen på opera-forumet :)
<jo-erlend> hva er det egentlig som har skjedd med youtube? 180 Bytes/s....
<Trond--> prøv refresh sida
<Trond--> jeg får av og til svart skjerm og restarter firefox, da virker det igjen.
<Sjefskoder> Yo! Noen Nokia n900-brukere her? lurte på om det er muligheter for å skrive ut fra mobilen? om det finnes noe program til denne mobilen som gjør det mulig å sende til en skriver i nettverket
<brik_> hm, aldri prøvd
<Brumle> Sjefskoder: Det er cups-pakker tilgjengelig, men jeg har ikke testet
<Sjefskoder> Oki ;) prøvd å søke litt rundt på  nett, men finner bare diskusjonstråder angående dette men ingen konkrete svar på hvordan dette lar seg gjøres.. *lete videre* ;)
<Kagee> huttetu
<Kagee> jeg forsøkte akkurat å installere sun java i 11.04 m. unity over telefonen
<Kagee> sky meg, være så snill
<Kagee> +t
<Huffameg> hei. eg er ikkje så god i terminal, så eg føretrekk å jobbe i det grafiske grensesnittet, men eg forstår ikkje korleis eg kan kome meg i root der, berre gjennom terminal. kva gjer eg?
<Kagee> da spør jeg, hvorfor skal du være root?
<Trond--> Hvor fra?
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, alt+f2, gksu kommando. For eksempel gksu nautilus.
<Huffameg> eg freistar å installere java, og det går an å gjere det i terminal, men det er så sjukt pes når ein ikkje er van med det
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, hmm? Ubuntu spør deg om passordet hvis du skal installere programvare. Det er ikke nødvendig å bli root manuelt på forhånd.
<Huffameg> kva meiner du.. eg har lasta ned ein .bin frå java.com og eg freistar å følgje oppskrifta på siden
<Huffameg> men eg må vere i root.. viss ikkje får eg ikkje eingong flytta fila
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, ikke gjør det. Installer fra programvaresenteret.
<jo-erlend> slett den.
<Huffameg> den som heiter openjdk etc?
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, unngå å installere programvare på den måten så langt som overhodet mulig. Hvis du gjør det, så må du hele tiden jobbe med oppdateringer og annet ræl. Installerer du fra programvaresenteret, så kommer oppdateringer sammen med alle andre oppdateringer. Langt mindre arbeid, mye raskere og mye sikrere.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> Sun sin er også i programvaresenteret.
<Huffameg> ja, eg freistar å unngå, men ofte er ikkje alternativet openbert for sånne som meg. ;)
<jo-erlend> det tar tid å lære, naturligvis. Lurt å spørre når man ikke vet. :)
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: det som er skikkeleg irriterande er at eg no ikkje kan slette fila med unnatak av gjennom terminal fordi eg ikkje har tilgang i grensesnittet
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, gksu nautilus, så har du det. Men husk å lukke den med en gang du er ferdig så du ikke blander root med din egen bruker. Det skaper problemer.
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: nettopp.. men om eg no har installert openjdk, vil det snakke automatisk med firefox?
<jo-erlend> skal gjøre det, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> pleier bare å installere ubuntu-restricted-extras, så får jeg med alt jeg trenger av flash, java, kodeker og sånt. :)
<Huffameg> korleis gjer eg det?
<Huffameg> gløym det
<Huffameg> ;)
<Huffameg> sjekk. så spør.
<jo-erlend> søk etter "ubuntu restricted extras" i programvaresenteret, eller åpne apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras i Firefox, for eksempel.
<Huffameg> :/
<Kagee> hø, ipv6
<xt> er det så stort? :)
 * Kagee har ikke (enda)
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-01
<superos> "New password invalid: Do not use more than 8 characters" :~/
<superos> Lenge leve SAP.
<geirha> 8 characters ought to be enough for anyone
<lnostdal-laptop> btw. .. vi vant http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
<lnostdal-laptop> :)
<geirha> :)
<Trond--> http://www.petsvsmonsters.com/no/ Hvorfor får jeg ikke spille i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> de har bestemt at det skal være sånn.
<jo-erlend> «Beklager, men du må ha en Windows-datamaskin for å kunne spille Pets vs Monsters!»
<jo-erlend> det er veldig ofte ingen gode grunner til at folk gjør sånt. De bare sjekker om du bruker Windows og nekter hvis ikke.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er det vanlig at Totem deaktiverer varslingsbobler? Jeg vil gjerne ha dem. Spesielt når jeg kjører ting i fullskjerm.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-02
<kjes> jo-erlend: er vel veldig vanlig at film-avspillere disabler varslinger når man kjører noe i fullskjerm.. er vel heller uvanlig at de ikke gjør det
<jo-erlend> hvis varslingene krever noe av deg, sånn som de gjør i upstream gnome, windows eller kde, så er det forståelig. Men når de blir borte, synes jeg ikke det gjør noe at de vises.
<jo-erlend> den deaktiverer varslinger som ikke er satt som urgent=critical og det er forståelig, men for min del er video svært sjelden viktigere enn noen varslinger jeg får.
<geirha> Jeg liker sånne skjermer som er plassert rundt omkring for å vise informasjonsfilmer og slikt... du vet, de som alltid har en dialogboks som sier noe ala "En uopprettelig feil har oppstått, hvis dette gjentar seg..."
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har sett endel av dem.
<hjd> geirha: de er morsomme. Jeg husker reklameksjermen som hadde en dialogboks med at lisensen på antivirusen var gått ut og at man måtte kjøpe ny
<hjd> *skjermen
<jo-erlend> den svære skjermen på oslo s hadde en sånn dialog en  gang. En annen gang viste de installasjon av windows xp :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> filsynkronisering begynner å  bli stabilt og fint i Ubuntu nå. I hvertfall mellom 11.04-maskiner. Jeg vet ikke hvordan det er ellers. Det er fremdeles problemer med autolagring i LibreOffice hvis du har treig linje, så det kan ikke anbefales å jobbe direkte i en synkronisert mappe, men ellers funker det kjempefint.
<jo-erlend> databaser er litt mindre stabilt, for å si det pent.
<Trond--> jeg fikk nesten angst av så rolig det har vært her en stund
<jo-erlend> hender at folk driver med litt andre ting om sommeren enn å sitte foran pcen :)
<molven> Hæ? Finnst det andre ting å bruke sommeren på?
<xt> Sykle!
<molven> Datamaskiner har mange fine sykler.
<Kagee> I Oslo!
<Kagee> I morra!
<si-m1> skjer i morra?
<xt> Kagee: btw, eg var innom hangouten med deg, om du ikkje såg det var meg :)
<Kagee> xt: O_o
<Kagee> si-m1: nuug.no/news.html
<Kagee> xt: who was you?
<Kagee> and how did you know how i was? :-P
<xt> realnames are visible
<xt> :)
<si-m1> hehe
 * xt som hadde Oda i bakgrunnen :)
<Kagee> aaaaaaah
<Kagee> ante ikke det var deg.
<xt> søster mi. :)
<Kagee> tror aldri jeg har sjekket hva du heter
<xt> hehe
<xt> morsomt med hangouts
<Kagee> hmm, var det det publichangouten ?
<xt> var fredagskvelden, mykje prat om minecraft
<xt> si-m1 var der òg
<Kagee> xt: ja, vi kommenterte at dere stakk når vi begynte å teste minecraft :)
<xt> he he
 * xt skulle vel strengt tatt i familiemiddag
<Kagee> hahaha
<xt> bra teknologi, dog
<xt> hangouts
<jo-erlend> xt, Kagee: er det Google+ dere snakker om?
<xt> jau
<Kagee> jau+
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ha. Hvordan får jeg?
<xt> kan ikkje
<Kagee> jo-erlend: har du gmail? jeg kan prøve å lure deg inn
<xt> Kagee: stengt
<jo-erlend> Kagee, har det. joerlend.schinstad@gmail.com
<Kagee> xt: for invites? ja.
<xt> Kagee: dei har stengt share-trkset
<Kagee> xt: hmm, sikker?
<xt> både meg og si-m1 har prøvd
<Kagee> jeg mener det funka i 14 tida  idag?
<xt> koster ingenting å prøve :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, prøv :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: prøv å logge inn på plus.google.com
<Kagee> får du profillaging mener jeg du er i boks
<jo-erlend> jaggu! Takker :)
<Kagee> itworked?
<jo-erlend> tworked!
<jo-erlend> hangout, er det sånn a/v muc?
<xt> videokonferanse
<jo-erlend> mhm, for flere personer?
<xt> videokonferanse er dekkande ord :)
<xt> Kagee: korleis delte du?
<jo-erlend> heh, ja, det var kanskje bedre enn a/v muc :)
<xt> prøvde akkurat å dele post, med deling til epostadresse
<jo-erlend> hva vil det si å dele med epost, egentlig?
<jo-erlend> jeg får "forslag" om folk som jeg vet ikke har Google+. Hva .. er tanken der?
<Kagee> xt: la jo-erlend i kretsen venner
<xt> på epostadresse?
<xt> eller fann du profil?
<Kagee> skrev en sak på streamen, og delte til bare ham
<Kagee> hmm, navnet hans kom opp automatisk
<xt> ja, prøvde samme
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke helt hva det vil si
<Kagee> kanskje man må ha en google profile først?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, tror ikke man får brukt Google+ uten å ha en Google Profile først. Jeg måtte i hvertfall "oppdatere" min. Jeg har aldri laget noen før. :)
<Kagee> du er helt sikker?
<xt> duden eg deler til har ikkje profil
<xt> han lager no
<xt> så får vi sjå
<Kagee> på at du aldri har vært innom google profile?
<jo-erlend> nei, akkurat det er jeg ikke helt sikker på. Men jeg er sikker på at jeg fikk beskjed om at "Før du kan logge inn med Google+, må du oppdatere profilen din", eller noe liknende.
<xt> ja, det får du sjølv om du har profil
<jo-erlend> heh.. .Familie: «Din nære og utvidede familie, med så mange eller så få svigerfamiliemedlemmer som du vil».  :)
<jo-erlend> men det virker jo veldig bra, dette her, synes jeg.
<Kagee> men ... hvor for kommer app'sene?
<jo-erlend> hmm..?
<jo-erlend> hvor fort?
<Kagee> ja, sorry
<jo-erlend> tja.. Er det noe spesielt du vil ha, eller er det nettopp det at du ikke vil ha dem? :)
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke
<Kagee> jeg "vil" ikke ha all denne spillfaenskapen
<Kagee> eller, noen av dem
<Kagee> men ikke alle :-P
<hjd> regner med det kommer et API om ikke så lenge http://www.digi.no/873075/google%2B-skal-aapnes-for-utviklere
<jo-erlend> det der har jeg ikke prøvd engang.
<jo-erlend> derimot så jeg litt på Google App Engine forleden. Det virker som ganske kule greier.
<jo-erlend> regner med at det henger sammen.,
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er er det tilfeldig at Google bruker samme farger som jeg har i programmer i Ubuntu, eller er det et samspill?
<Kagee> jeg tenkte på det samme
<Kagee> jeg la merke til at den skiftet noen dager før google+
<Kagee> før + i norge, anyway
<jo-erlend> sikkert en designer hos Google som bruker Ubuntu. Er det ikke gcolorpicker programmet heter? :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvordan gjorde du det greiene istad?
<Kagee> gjordehva?
<jo-erlend> fikk åpnet konto for meg.
<Kagee> [19:56] Kagee: inn med epost i "legg til", navn kom opp automatisk (fordi han
<Kagee> lå i google contacts?), la i Venner, delte sak til kun ham
<Kagee> "legg til" er da under kretser
<jo-erlend> var det alt?
<Kagee> ja
<jo-erlend> altså... Du skrev en melding til en sirkel som du hadde lagt meg til?
<jo-erlend> bah. Jeg kan visst ikke lese lenger. :)
<Kagee> jeg la deg inn og la deg i en sirkel
<Kagee> så gikk jeg til streamen, la inn en melgind, og delte den med kun din adresse
<lnostdal-laptop> http://blog.nostdal.org/2011/07/ubuntu-how-to-deal-with-or-not-unity.html  ..  KDE PPA'en er jo genial :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, det er litt slitsomt at så mange snakker om "overgangen fra gnome 2.x til Unity". Ubuntu bruker Gnome 2.x. Det er ikke før i Oneiric at overgangen til Gnome 3 kommer.
<lnostdal-laptop> hm
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg vet det?
<lnostdal-laptop> eller mulig jeg ikke forstod setningen .... :)
<lnostdal-laptop> d.v.s. unity bruker gtk-2.x
<jo-erlend> «The recent changes in Ubuntu have been problematic for me and others. I'm talking of course about the major switch from Gnome 2.x to Unity.»
<lnostdal-laptop> så tidligere:   gnome-2 + gtk-2
<lnostdal-laptop> ..og nå:   unity + gtk-2
<lnostdal-laptop> og i neste ubuntu:   unity + gtk-3
<jo-erlend> unity er vel teknisk sett skrevet i qt?
<lnostdal-laptop> aner faktisk ikke
<lnostdal-laptop> "On 14 January 2011 Canonical also released a technical preview of a “2D” version of Unity based on Qt and written in QML.[15] Unity-2D was not shipped on the Ubuntu 11.04 CD, instead the classic GNOME desktop was the fall-back for hardware that could not run Unity.[16][17]"
<lnostdal-laptop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<lnostdal-laptop> ..det er visst flere versjoner ute å går; kanskje jeg bør studere dette nærmere
<lnostdal-laptop> ..men å bruke "Gnome 2.x" er vel presist nok antar jeg ..  en forstår at det er snakk om vanilla Gnome 2.x med standard WM o.s.v. ..   satt opp i mot gnome-shell som kommer i 3'ern og unity da
<lnostdal-laptop> men må ut en tur .. bbl.
<hjd> såvidt jeg har forstått er det kun unity2d som er i qt, men jeg vet ikke helt hva 3d egentlig er skrevet i
<jo-erlend> æsj, nå hadde hjernen min et uhell. Tenkte jeg skulle fjerne desktop-couch fullstendig fra alle maskinene for å se om det ville få synk til å fungere igjen. Men nå starter jo ikke desktopcouch overhodet.
<jo-erlend> og jeg nøyet meg naturligvis ikke med å flytte mappene. Jeg slettet dem.
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> er det noen som vet hvordan Ubuntu setter opp hjemmeområdet for nye brukere? Jeg trodde det kom fra /etc/skel, men det gjør det åpenbart ikke.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, trodde alle hjemmeområder ble laget i /home ?
<Malin_> men kanskje ikke det du mente
<kjes> Malin_: "hvordan" ikke "hvor" :-)
<jo-erlend> oisann. Jeg skulle rydde litt i hjemmeområdet mitt, så jeg skiftet navn på det, lagde et nytt og flyttet filer over. Ubuntu one filsynk fant ut at det skulle slette de filene fra alle datamaskinene mine. Så nå må jeg laste ned litt, for å si det mildt. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, åj da
<jo-erlend> jeg burde ha forutsett det.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-03
<Malin_> ja
<jo-erlend> heh, det er andre gangen i dag at jeg har hatt uflaks med hjernen.
<jo-erlend> s/med/i/ :)
<Malin_> tja, kanskje bytte ut?
<Malin_> hjernen?
<jo-erlend> neida, jeg er fornøyd med den sånn ellers. :)
<Malin_> jeg er jo født i 1983, så kan jo ikke være noe særlig god overføringshastighet der liksom
<Malin_> ;)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: er skel ja...
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg fant ut av det.
<Huffameg> hei. eg vil gjerne gjere det sånn at standard hermeteikn i ubuntu er « og », i staden for " og ", som kjem automatisk. Nokon som veit korleis eg kan gjere det?
<geirha> Det er vel opp til hvert enkelt program.
<Huffameg> geirha: nja.. libreoffice har rette hermeteikn som standard, men ikkje andre.. når eg skriv her t.d. kjem det berre opp " og "
<Huffameg> geirha: og det kunne eg tenkje meg å gjere noko med. likeeins med firefox
<geirha> Da ville jeg hørt med #firefox om det var mulig.
<geirha> Selv bruker jeg <Alt Gr>z og <Alt Gr>x når jeg vil ha slike hermetegn.
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør også det. Synes det høres ut som en dårlig idé å bytte om "" med «» for alle programmer. En veldig dårlig idé faktisk, ettersom det i mange sammenhenger ikke vil fungere.
<jo-erlend> er det forresten noen som har hørt folk klage på nextgentel de siste dagene? Jeg har problemer med at utenlandske nettsteder er fryktelig trege. Norske ser ut til å fungere greit.
<Trond--> Går det ann å få kjøpt kulepenner, energel og lignende i andre farger enn svart, blått og rødt på norske webbutikker?
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-25
 * RoyK lurer på om han kan få stappa inn ubuntu på nettfjøla
<blaamann> RoyK: Hvilken nettfjøl er det?
<geirha> burde vel være plankekjøring det?
<blaamann> hehe
<geirha> Tøft. gmail har passert 10 GB nå
<geirha> Var 1GB da jeg registrerte.
<malin> nice
<malin> går det an å bruke det som skylagring alla ubuntu one og dropbox?
<Kagee> Avhenger litt av hvordan man har det satt opp. Jeg har vel 80GB delt på Gmail, Gdrive etc.
<Kagee> Men det er vel ingen offisiellt støtte for gdrive i linux enda
<malin> aner ikke
<malin> om det ikke er en offesiell støtte, så er det litt verdiløst foreløpig :/
<RoyK> blaamann: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packard_Bell_Liberty_Tab
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-27
<Talimere> Octanium, du her?
<octanium> ja
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-28
<RoyK> deilig vær for sykkeltur i morra :) http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/06/28/nyheter/jordskred/ekstremver/innenriks/22339890/
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-29
<geirha> Herlig med oppdatering av Bastion ... hvis deb-pakke er 1GB
<geirha> apt burde brukt bittorrent eller zsync eller noe på så store filer
<malin> enig
<geirha> Nå har jeg kjøpt meg en raspberry pi jeg også. Skal komme innen 11 uker :)
<Kagee> rs online?
<Kagee> fikk ikke noen tidagaranti fra farnell
<Kagee> *tids
<geirha> Ja, «Allied Electronics & RS Components Order Confirmation»
<RoyK> ...og derr knela Regjeringen for Microsoft atter en gang, ODF skal erstattes med OOXML som standarddokument
<RoyK> hm... noen her som bruker wordpress på norsk? lenkene fra http://nb.wordpress.org/ til oversettelsene er knekt
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-24
<lolgnu> 788.00% done, 1:35:23 elapsed. (787/125029464/0 errors)
<lolgnu> hmm
<Mathias> hvor grusomme da? :P
<lolgnu> type ordbokord som ikke er spessielt lange
<Mathias> grusomt dårlig da?
<Mathias> RoyK: tror du må slutte å klappe til han med ordbøker
<jo-erlend> hmm. Kunne man ikke ganske enkelt bruke en minnepenn til sånt?
<Mathias> til hva?
<lolgnu> Da er jeg igang med zfsonlinux
<jo-erlend> å bruke et komplisert og grusomt passord vil ikke hjelpe deg lenge. Derimot er det mulig å lage en to-komponent-dings som krever at du er skjerpet.
<Mathias> går vel an med smartkort i tillegg :P
<jo-erlend> ja, det blir jo det samme, bare det er dynamisk.
<Mathias> har et par, men leseren jeg har kan ikke skrive av en eller annen rar grunn
<Mathias> skulle fått installert noe rfid-greier i frontluka på maskinen, hadde vært kult :P
<jo-erlend> men hvis målet er å beskytte deg selv fra deg selv, så må du ha mer enn bare data. Da må du ha noen oppgaver som du må løse i løpet av en viss tid.
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: eller så kan du ha google sin pam modul
<jo-erlend> hmm... Når jeg tenker over det, kunne det kanskje være et marked for en alkotest-dings.
<Mathias> "skriv de første 250 desimalene til pi"
<jo-erlend> Mathias, det ville ikke ha holdt for min del.
<Mathias> de første X antall da :P
<Mathias> også låser den skjermen mens den svirrer så du ikke kan google :P
<jo-erlend> jeg er nokså ekstremt dyktig til å memorere. Jeg lærte meg å synge Ievan Polkka (finsk) perfekt på under tjue timer. :)
<jo-erlend> men... En alkotest-usb-dings med pam-modul måtte kanskje være salgbart eller? :)
<lolgnu> jeg stoler på megselv i fylla
<lolgnu> bortsett fra uhellet med rpien har jeg nesten ikke ødelagt noe i fylla
<jo-erlend> lolgnu, hvis du i tillegg synes at du blir morsommere og generelt et bedre menneske, så bør du absolutt ikke stole på deg selv i fylla. :)
<jo-erlend> Jeg mener... Alle stoler jo på seg selv i fylla. Det er når de våker at de skjønner hva som er hva. :)
<lolgnu> nå håper jeg zfs er lettvint å putte ubuntu på :P
<jo-erlend> det er selvsagt enkelt å putte Ubuntu på zfs. Det er helt andre ting du bør tenke på. Om det booter, for eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> men er ikke zfs egentlig ansett som litt feil i Linux-land, rent generelt?
<lolgnu> mulig, men diskene her er litt mystisk, og den er den beste på å reparere seg selv
<lolgnu> Med treveisspeil så er jeg nok trygg
<lolgnu> RoyK: treveisspeil bråker
<lolgnu> jeg hoppet over et steg, null boot
<lolgnu> pain å ha boot partisjonen på zfs
<lolgnu> Men nå booter den, med grub på alle tre disken
<lolgnu> diskene*
<RoyK> lolgnu: bråker?
<lolgnu> jau
<lolgnu> diskene er bråkete i forhold til andre disker
<lolgnu> i forhold til når det bare var en
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794638/
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hver gang en disk ryker tenker jeg å erstatte med en 1TB disk, så vil arrayet vokse litt etterhvert
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> i zfs-land må du sette autoexpand=on på poolen
<lolgnu> kan jeg ikke manuelt expande det?
<RoyK> en pool vil automatisk utvides om du setter autoexpand=on
<RoyK> men bruker du partisjoner, kan det bli litt køddent - da må du utvide partisjonene først
<lolgnu> Jeg tror helst jeg vil ha den manuelt
<RoyK> zfs funker ikke sånn
<lolgnu> Da lar jeg det være av fram til jeg vil gjøre en endring
<RoyK> hvordan ser poolen ut nå?
<lolgnu> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794651/ ?
<RoyK> ic, så du har lagt poolen rett på diskene uten partisjoner?
<RoyK> goodie
<lolgnu> Jeg liker ikke partisjoner
<RoyK> nei, ikke jeg heller
<RoyK> zpool get autoexepand rota _
<RoyK> ?
<lolgnu> Måtte lage en partisjon til grub på den første megabyten da
<RoyK> hvorfor det?
<lolgnu> rota  autoexpand  off     default
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> da vil den ikke utvide noe
<lolgnu> grub nektet å installere seg selv uten en primary partisjon
<lolgnu> men zfs lot første megabyten være ledig, så da var det ikke noe stress
<lolgnu> Har snart kopiert 42gb til /pictures uten korupsjon
<RoyK> prøv en zpool scrub
<lolgnu> hvordan ser jeg statusen på den?
<lolgnu> zpool status funket
<RoyK> mhm
<lolgnu> 31,0M/s
<Mathias> jeg tror de som kjører de satans gressklipperne merker når jeg starter å se på fringe igjen
<Mathias> akkurat når jeg starter den igjen etter å ha pauset den pga de, så starter de opp igjen
<lolgnu> RoyK:   scan: scrub repaired 0 in 0h16m with 0 errors on Mon Jun 24 07:03:11 2013
<RoyK> goodie
<lolgnu> betyr det at disken er sunn?
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> dvs den har ikke funnet noe feil
<RoyK> og det er jo bra
<lolgnu> Jeg liker at den sjekker at alt er kosher
<RoyK> http://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201306/23/P201306230476.htm MOHAHA
<lolgnu> heh
<lolgnu> RoyK: hvor ofte scruber du?
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva hetet den krypterte owncloudlignende tingen?
<RoyK> kanskje en gang i måneden
<RoyK> kryptert owncloudting?
 * RoyK vet ikke
<lolgnu> du linket til noe som så fancy ut
<lolgnu> så ut som owncloud bare med kryptering
<lolgnu> "The official recommendation from Sun/Oracle is to scrub once every month with Enterprise disks, because they have much higher reliability than cheap commodity disks. If using cheap commodity disks, scrub every week."'
<RoyK> okej
<RoyK> samtidig skriver de ikke at enterprise-disker på 7k2RPM er akkurat det samme som desktop-disker :P
<lolgnu> kanskje mer scrubing dreper disken fortere :P
<Mathias> diskvasking?
<Mathias> lolgnu: aerofs-server har noe fancy kryptering iirc
<jo-erlend> lolgnu, bør kryptering av data foregå i skyen?
<Solskogen> skyen? mener du internett?
<RoyK> Solskogen: du vet - skytjenester, "cloud services" på nynorsk
<RoyK> f.eks. crashplan.com - tar backup ut i tåkeheimen
<Solskogen> altså internett
<RoyK> ja, men skytjenester er faktisk et begrep. ikke alt på nettet er skytjenester
<jo-erlend> ikke nødvendigvis internet heller. Man kan kjøre en lokal sky.
<RoyK> ja, det også
<RoyK> Uninett og USIT driver for eksempel og setter opp diverse skytjenester for UH-sektoren
<jo-erlend> men poenget var jo at man helst bør kryptere innholdet _før_ man sender det ut. Hvis jeg skal kryptere en epost, for eksempel, så gjør jeg det på klienten. Så sender jeg den til Google. Men jeg ville ha gjort det samme selv om jeg selv hadde kontroll over serveren.
<jo-erlend> lurer på om jeg vil kunne bruke bcache med en RAM-disk som cache for en harddisk?
<Solskogen> jo-erlend: altså intranett
<jo-erlend> det kan du si om alt, men hva er poenget?
<Solskogen> fordi sky-begrepet tåkelegger det ikke-forståtte begrepet internett
<Solskogen> Noen skal ha det til at såkalte skytjenester er noe nytt
<jo-erlend> internett er ikke det samme. Internett er en konkret teknologi. Sky er et abstrakt konsept. Det er hensikten ved å omtale det som en sky.
<Solskogen> På hvilken måte er internett en konkret teknologi?
<jo-erlend> på den måten at det er nøyaktig beskrevet i dokumenter og at alle er helt enige i nøyaktig hvordan ting skal gjøres?
<Solskogen> "The Internet has no centralized governance in either technological implementation or policies for access and usage; each constituent network sets its own policies" sier wikipedia
<jo-erlend> det er riktig. Det ligger i selve navnet.
<Solskogen> Det er strengt tatt bare et par ting som alle er enige om. og alle er ikke helt enig i det heller.
<jo-erlend> som?
<Solskogen> ipaddresser
<jo-erlend> ja, du mener Internet Protokollen?
<jo-erlend> TCP/IP, etc?=
<jo-erlend> jeg mente, TCP, UDP, etc :)
<Solskogen> nei, tildelingen av ipadresser.
<Solskogen> så internett er så absolutt et abstrakt begrep.
<jo-erlend> heh
<Solskogen> Og der finnes ørten forsjellige implementasjoner av TCP/IP også - ikke alle snakker like godt sammen heller (selv om det har hjulpet seg betraktlig med årene)
<jo-erlend> ja, det er klart. Men det er likevel definert.
<jo-erlend> selve hensikten med internet er jo å være en felles enighet. Ellers hadde ikke internet hatt noen som helst funksjon.
<Solskogen> Det er heller ingen standard, er det vel?
<jo-erlend> jo, det er akkurat det det er.
<jo-erlend> det vil si, det er en samling med standarder som alle er enige om å følge.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva er poenget med ramdisk som cache? linux gjør jo det automatisk allerede
<Solskogen> jo-erlend: mener du at RFC er en standard?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, når jeg tar screencasts, så er det i korte perioder altfor mye data som blir skrevet til at det kan dumpes til disk raskt nok. Det går ut over kvaliteten. Derfor kunne jeg tenke meg å sette av 5-6GB som cache, sånn at jeg alltid kunne skrive raskt nok, men at det derfra ble skrevet til disk så raskt som mulig.
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, jeg mener i hvertfall at TCP, HTTP, SMTP, etc er standarder. "RFC er en standard", gir ingen mening.
<Solskogen> TCP er bare en RFC, ikke en standard
<jo-erlend> ok, den samtalen tror jeg ikke at jeg gidder.
<Solskogen> skytjenester som sådann er heller ikke noe nytt
<jo-erlend> det er vel ingen her som har sagt at det er det?
<Solskogen> og derfor er det bare teit å bruke skybegrepet
<jo-erlend> nei, det er svært ofte meget nyttig å snakke om mange forskjellige ting på én gang.
<Solskogen> ja, herlig.
<jo-erlend> heh. Du liker ikke abstraksjoner?
<Solskogen> Jo, når det er nødvendig.
<jo-erlend> hva synes du om uttrykket "filsystem"? Det er jo abstrakt. Det finnes mange forskjellige filsystemer som fungerer på samme måte. Det samme gjelder "mailserver".
<Solskogen> oh yes, og der er det nødvendig.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det var det jo i denne sammenhengen.
<Solskogen> hvorfor ikke bare kalle skytjenester for internetttjenester?
<Solskogen> siden det er nettop det, det er.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor er det så viktig for det? Skyen er jo det eldste symbolet for internet?
<jo-erlend> s/det/deg/
<Solskogen> de første tegningene jeg så av internett kunne minne om ballerusk også, men det er for fanden ingen som bruker det begrepet.
<jo-erlend> skjønner du hvorfor man kaller det sky?
<Solskogen> Nei
<Solskogen> hallo!? Begrepet sky er så abstrakt at det er /ingen/ som vet hva det er.
<jo-erlend> det er det som er hele poenget.
<Solskogen> Kjempelurt!
<jo-erlend> det er det.
<Solskogen> Herregud
<jo-erlend> hvis du skulle utvide ordet sky, ville du ofte ende opp med tusenvis av sider med tekst som nesten ingen ville kunne forstå.
<Solskogen> det er det /dummeste/ jeg har hørt
<Solskogen> jeg vil ikke utvide - jeg vil ha det vekkvekkvekk
<jo-erlend> heh, ok.
<Solskogen> cloud er et dødsteit buzzword
<jo-erlend> hvis noen skal selge deg et rack, bør det følge med dokumentasjon sånn at du kan vite nøyaktig hva sky-racket gjør i virkeligheten. Men det gir ikke mening å beskrive alt ned i miste detalj i enhver sammenheng.
<Solskogen> hvis jeg skal kjøpe et rack og jeg hører eller ser noe som har noe med sky å gjøre vil ikke jeg kjøpe det
<jo-erlend> det kunne jeg være enig i, fordi du da snakker om noe helt konkret. Da ønsker du å vite hvilke protokoller, filsystemer, OS-kjerner, etc som brukes.
<Solskogen> Ikke ofte jeg er enig med Larry Ellison, men han sa det veldig bra: “The interesting thing about cloud computing is that we’ve redefined cloud computing to include everything that we already do. ... The computer industry is the only industry that is more fashion-driven than women’s fashion. Maybe I’m an idiot, but I have no idea what anyone is talking about. What is it? It’s complete gibberish. It’s insane. When is this idiocy goi
<jo-erlend> det er hele poenget med abstraksjoner. Du _ønsker ikke_ å forholde deg til detaljene. Jeg er for eksempel overhodet ikke interessert i hvordan Google lagrer mailen min. Jeg er interessert i hvilke protokoller jeg kan bruke for å få tilgang til mine greier. Hva som skjer inne i boksene, er meg ravende likegyldig.
<Solskogen> så bruk abstraksjonen internett da
<jo-erlend> det er som sagt konkret. Det er ikke innlysende at all dataen Google sitter på overføres via internett-baserte teknologier, skjønt det er sannsynlig at mye av det gjør det.
<jo-erlend> for å si det på en annen måte; Gmail er en sky som jeg kommuniserer med vha internett.
<Solskogen> eller en tjeneste
<jo-erlend> forsåvidt. Er det mindre abstrakt, mener du?
<jo-erlend> en sky består for øvrig oftest av veldig mange helt forskjellige tjenester.
<Solskogen> vi kan godt si mailtjeneste. mindre abstrakt og forteller den uvitende akkuratt det du bør fortelle
<Solskogen> enda bedre: Gmail er en internetttjeneste.
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke riktig å kalle det en mailtjeneste, for det er også en http-tjeneste, en db-tjeneste, etc.
<Solskogen> helt uenig.
<jo-erlend> heh, hvordan går det an å være uenig i det? :)(
<Solskogen> nå lurer jeg veldig på hva du mener med at det er en http-tjeneste
<Solskogen> og noen database-tjeneste er det ikke.
<jo-erlend> er det virkelig ikke det? :)
<Solskogen> Hvis du skal beskrive Gmail så vil du altså bruke database-tjeneste?
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg ville som sagt kalle det en sky.
<Solskogen> Du vil ikke kalle det en mailtjeneste, men du vil kalle det en http- og database-tjeneste?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er jo det som er hele poenget. Det skjer enormt mye inne i boksen som jeg ikke er interessert i og derfor egner sky-begrepet seg veldig godt.
<jo-erlend> ... ettersom det er sånn det har vært beskrevet i nettverksdiagrammer i en evighet.
<Solskogen> det skjer så mye inne i den boksen at du ikke vil kalle gmail en eposttjeneste, men en http- og database-tjeneste. du verden.
<Solskogen> det er vilt
<jo-erlend> det har jeg jo aldri sagt.
<jo-erlend> men en påstand om at gmail er en mail-tjeneste men ikke en http-tjeneste, ville være misvisende. Man kunne til og med si at ettersom de aller fleste ikke engang bruker gmails mail-tjeneste men derimot bare bruker web-tjenesten, så kunne man si at gmail primært er en http-tjeneste.
<Solskogen> derfor, gmail er en internetttjeneste.
<Solskogen> sky-ordbruken er fullstendig unødvendig
<jo-erlend> vel, den er i hvertfall koblet til internett.
<Solskogen> når begrepet er så abstrakt at ingen vet hva det er, så har det mistet sin betydning.
<jo-erlend> sånn som "stort", "lite", "langt", "kort", "varmt", "kaldt", etc?
<Solskogen> ja
<jo-erlend> men du får enorme utfordringer med kommunikasjonen din hvis du skal eliminere alle abstraksjoner.
<Solskogen> ingen av de ordene har noe verdi med mindre de sammenlignes med noe.
<jo-erlend> riktig, men ordene er likevel nyttige.
<Solskogen> jeg skal ikke det, jeg skal eliminere skybegrepet.
<jo-erlend> hehe.
<Solskogen> andre for kjempe sine kamper
<jo-erlend> skal du også tegne om alle nettverksdiagrammene til å bruke et nytt begrep? Kalle det et "hav", for eksempel? Det ville jo gjøre nytten like godt.
<Solskogen> hvorfor skal jeg det?
<jo-erlend> det er jo som sagt en svært god grunn til at man bruker uttrykket sky.
<Solskogen> ja?
<Solskogen> På mine nettverksdiagrammer hvor jeg har en sky(!) så står det internett på den.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er en enorm samling av bittesmå ting som på avstand ser ut som én stor ting. Altså på samme måte som en nettsky.
<Solskogen> "The popularity of the term can be attributed to its use in marketing to sell hosted services in the sense of application service provisioning that run client server software on a remote location." sier wikipedia.
<Solskogen> ikke uenig det
<jo-erlend> det er jeg. Det handler mer om at mange bokser funker sammen på en sånn måte at det ser ut som én boks.
<Solskogen> Så med andre ord så kan du like godt bytte ut ordet sky med ting.
<Solskogen> eller dings
<jo-erlend> hvis du for eksempel hadde 100% kontinuerlig synkronisering mellom laptop, desktop, tv, bilpc, mobil og tavle, så ville jeg fint kalle det en personlig sky.
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, ja, det kunne man godt.
<Solskogen> hvis jeg hadde hatt 100% kontinuerlig synkronisering mellom laptop, desktop, tv, bilpc, mobil og tavle, så ville jeg fint kalt det 100% kontinuerlig synkronisering mellom laptop, desktop, tv, bilpc, mobil og tavle.
<Solskogen> I min verden er nemlig spade en spade
<jo-erlend> men skal du ikke da også nevne _hvordan_, hvis det er så viktig?
<Solskogen> ikke "et viktig redskap som gir interessante muligheter i møtet mellom de løfterike elementene jord og luft."
<jo-erlend> mobilen din støtter vel for eksempel minst 5-6 forskjellige metoder for dataoverføring.
<Solskogen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing#Private_cloud er uenig med det om hva en personlig sky er
<Solskogen> jeg aner ikke hva mibilen min støtter, men jeg kaller den ikke damp av den grunn.
<jo-erlend> der står det "private cloud", ikke "personal cloud", som ville være en mer korrekt oversettelse av det jeg faktisk sa. :)
<jo-erlend> Muphry.
<jo-erlend> det er for øvrig spennende at du ikke godtar RFC 791 som en standard, mens du godtar wikipedia som definisjonsmyndighet. :)
<jo-erlend> det var forresten kanskje ikke det beste eksempelet jeg kom med nå, men det får så være. :)
<Solskogen> RFC er pr. definisjon ikke en standard. Selv om de aller fleste RFC-er ofte er/blir de-facto standarder.
<Solskogen> og wikipedia er et veldig greit utgangspunkt.
<Solskogen> men kanskje jeg skal bare ta å tegne en kjempesky i mitt neste nettverksdiagram - også bare levere det fra meg
<jo-erlend> men det er altså sånn at RFC 791 er en standard, enten du er enig i det eller ikke.
<jo-erlend> men. Takk for krangel'n.
<Solskogen> njaei, er redd du tar feil der
<Solskogen> rfc 791 er ikke en standard
<Solskogen> men std 5 er (som inkluderer rfc 791)
<jo-erlend> forsåvidt sant. Men er innholdet det samme?
<Solskogen> nei, standarderen er større.
<jo-erlend> ja, men er det noe i RFC 791 som er _endret_ i STD 5?
<Solskogen> det kan den ikke være
<jo-erlend> da skjønner du forhåpentligvis hvor jeg skulle.
<Solskogen> joda, det har jeg gjort hele veien.
<jo-erlend> heh, men det er klart; når du først har bestemt deg for å endre språket for alle mennesker fordi du ikke liker ordbruken, så har du vel kanskje allerede bestemt deg for å være en smule vrien. :)
<Solskogen> men rfc 791 er fortsatt ikke en standard. rfc 791 er en /del/ av en standard.
<Solskogen> Jeg plager /alle/ som bruker ordet sky når de burde ha brukt noe annet
<Solskogen> for nå man snakker om sky som begrep i en forsamling av 60 mennesker så er det 61 mennesker som har forskjellig oppfatning av ordet.
<jo-erlend> men hva når de ikke har nok teknisk kompetanse til å _kunne_ definere partiklenes natur og interaksjon?
<Solskogen> Tror du ærlig talt at det er noe som sitter å rister på hodet når ordet sky blir byttet ut med internett?
<jo-erlend> nei, men det er heller ingen som ville kunne forstå hva "internet" betyr hvis det også inkluderer ikke-internetteknologier.
<Solskogen> er dropbox en ikke-internettteknologi?
<jo-erlend> nei, men er internett en dropbox-teknologi? Dette er ikke reflektivt.
<Solskogen> er virtuelle maskiner en ikke-internettteknologi?
<jo-erlend> ja, i aller høyeste grad.
<jo-erlend> det har overhodet ingenting med internet å gjøre.
<Solskogen> men sky er korrekt?
<jo-erlend> det er dekkende hvis du ikke er interessert i teknologien, nettopp fordi det er et abstrakt begrep.
<jo-erlend> "virtuell maskin" er for øvrig også _rimelig_ abstrakt.
<Solskogen> hva har sky med virtuelle maskiner å gjøre?
<Solskogen> for at noe skal kunne kalles sky så må det være på internett, right?
<jo-erlend> nei, hvorfor skulle det det?
<jo-erlend> det vil naturligvis ofte være sånn, fordi det er hensiktsmessig, men det er overhodet ingen grunn til at en sky skulle _måtte_ være koblet til et nettverk i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> dvs; ikke et internett-basert nettverk.
<Solskogen> så nå har du laget en ny definisjon av sky
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Solskogen> jo
<Solskogen> la oss ikke bruke wikipedia for et øyeblikk
<Solskogen> https://www.uninett.no/hva-er-nettsky
<Solskogen> eller skal du ha det til at man har både sky og nettsky?
<IvarB> odg gda
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Hva var den siden du nevnte om det nye peer/torrent opplegget?
<dr0pix> Som var under utvikling
<dr0pix> Mathias: 550,- per mnd er hva vi betaler for 4/1 Mbps
<dr0pix> +50 per mnd for fast IP
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> 299 for 100/100Mbps her. :)
<dr0pix> Kommer regning hver tredje måned på 1800,- supertilbud! :P
<IvarB> jo-erlend: hvor? :P
<IvarB> betaler 379 for 60/60
<jo-erlend> Oslo. Lynet. Det er introduksjonstilbud da.
<IvarB> Lynet?
<jo-erlend> lynet.no
<IvarB> noe nytt?
<jo-erlend> veldig fornøyd hittil, på alle mulige måter.
 * dr0pix stikker og eter meddag!
<IvarB> ok
<dr0pix> Mens nettsiden loader....
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK> folkens
<RoyK> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2361395921/permalink/10151503969765922/
<dr0pix> god aften :)
<RoyK> joda, aften - er du elektriker? vrmepumper du rørleggere?
<dr0pix> Nei, jeg er ikke elek triker
<RoyK> se fb-posten over
<dr0pix> hehe
 * RoyK begynner å bli rimelig lei av disker som feiler
<dr0pix> "elektropluss"
<dr0pix> tss
<RoyK> bøtter og spann av sektorfeil på "friske" disker
<RoyK> zfs vet greia
<dr0pix> akk ja, det er jo mareritt, takk og lov for raidet RoyK, det sikrer jo litt mer
<dr0pix> heh, hvorfor det? tro :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: skal prøve å få satt opp raidet på en lsi 1068 i morra
 * dr0pix googler
<RoyK> men hovedkortet kaster den, siden den ikke er et skjermkort
<RoyK> så kanskje nytt hovedkort og sånt
<RoyK> kanskje greit å kjøre opp noe større
<dr0pix> ok
<dr0pix> Hvor mange disker er du oppe i nå? :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: du finner ikke sektorfeil på disker uten zfs
<RoyK> 7 disker i raidz2
<RoyK> tilsvarende raid-6
<RoyK> så 9TB eller så netto
<dr0pix> ahok, kult :P
<RoyK> ja, hadde vært kult om det hadde funka
<dr0pix> hihi :P
<RoyK> men når disker kastes ut jevnlig, så er det ikke så gøy
<RoyK> får prøve å bytte den sykeste i morra
<RoyK> tar noen timer med resilver før jeg får bytta den
<dr0pix> ok
<RoyK> og finner jeg ikke smart-feil, så er det "twist-and-shout!"
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> ta ut disken i fart og snu den hardt 90 grader
<RoyK> så dør den fint
<dr0pix> Stakkar
<RoyK> ikke noe problem med retur - disken er jo dau
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> må bare få retta opp på feila først
<RoyK> 34min to go
<dr0pix> Når du går lei disker som kræsjer, kan du jo starte med programmering igjen? :P
<RoyK> så kanhende jeg får tatt den i dag
<RoyK> jeg programmerer ikke stort, jeg driver med drift
<dr0pix> Eller ta det opp som hovedemne :P
<RoyK> lettere
<RoyK> drift kan jeg, rimelig godt, så jeg trives med det
<dr0pix> http://www.radio3norge.no/webspiller/
<dr0pix> Nei. NÃ¥ var streamen treg.
<IvarB> go-kveld
<dr0pix> Eller kanskje den får opp tempoet nå
<dr0pix> Godkveld :)
<IvarB> 1,8 mil i dag
<IvarB> ikke noe stor fart
<RoyK> 1,2km/t snittfart?
<IvarB> 18km/t
<RoyK> ikke dårlig
<RoyK> i hvert fall ikke med det jernbeistet du har
<IvarB> haha
<RoyK> kjøp ei billig ramme fra kina, kjøp SLX eller Deore over nett, bygg en ny en
<RoyK> koster ikke mye, og du kan få en jævlig fin sykkel
<IvarB> du kan sende ned din
<RoyK> neppe
<IvarB> så kan du bygge deg en ny en
<IvarB> ;P
<RoyK> du er nok litt for høy for den
<RoyK> jeg er 158cm, og den passer fint
<IvarB> kan ikke sete stilles høyere?
<IvarB> setet*
<RoyK> hjelper jo ikke på rammestørrelsen
<RoyK> det er jo det som teller
<IvarB> 24" hjul?
<RoyK> du blir sittende veldig oppreist og får ikke nok i tråkket
<RoyK> nei, 26"
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> 24" er for 12-åringer og sånt
<RoyK> har prøvd 29-ere, ble for stort, litt veltepetter for min høyde
<IvarB> okai
<IvarB> blir bare rart for min del
<RoyK> og du er ?
<IvarB> med lavt sete på en 29"
<IvarB> 170
<RoyK> litt for lite til 28
<IvarB> eller der omkring
<RoyK> litt for lite til 29-er
<RoyK> 29-er er nok best for de over 180
<IvarB> ja
<dr0pix> Dette med lisens på PC/Mac som er innført i Sverige, gjelder det også om man bestiller delene fra forskjellige nettsteder og bygger den? Hvordan ska det kontrolleres?
<RoyK> en liten 26 funker fett
<dr0pix> skal evt
<IvarB> lisens på ?
<RoyK> dr0pix: eh - vi snakker sykkel her - offtopic!
<dr0pix> IvarB: http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/hadde-bare-pc-m%C3%A5tte-betale-lisens-77413
<dr0pix> RoyK: Unnskyld O=P
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> lisens på noe som "alle" har "fordi"
<IvarB> snakk om forhåndsdømming
<IvarB> nrk/svt lisensen burde ha vært fjernet for MANGE år siden imho
<RoyK> dr0pix: sjekk ebay for ei rimelig ramme - deore-gir og -bremser er fett - funker nok bedre enn det du har i dag
<RoyK> så kan du flytte over andre ting til den nye ramma
<IvarB> venter på skattepenger
<IvarB> da blir det å bygge en ny sykkel på bikeshop
<IvarB> ellerno
<IvarB> kjenner hu ene som jobber der
<dr0pix> RoyK: Får jeg leilighet i Oslo; skal jeg klare meg lenge med de bysyklene til jeg får råd til no bedre
<RoyK> dr0pix: litt kjedelig med bysykler om du vil ut i skogen, da
<dr0pix> hehe :D
<dr0pix> Mont ro om de har gps? Kommer de etter meg om jeg beveger meg opp i skogen med den?
<RoyK> ta gamle ankervei med en bysykkel - oops
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> eller prøv en bratt sti
<RoyK> ka-pung
<RoyK> greie dekk, kanskje, men felger som tåler nada
<dr0pix> Drøyer vel ikke lenge før man må betale lisens for å ha pc bare pga kopibeskyttet materiale
<dr0pix> Om de ikke klarer å stoppe sånt
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: la meg ta deg med til en god sykkelbutikk
<RoyK> bare ikke ha mer enn 10k i lommeboka
<dr0pix> Spanderer du?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> du får en grei sykkel til 5k
<RoyK> men det blir bedre om du betaler litt mer :P
<dr0pix> Eier ikke ei krone - eller jo det gjør jeg kanskje, men ikke 10k av dem P
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Har ingen jobb atm
<RoyK> kanskje du kan kjøpe min gamle doning? 15,5", men funker jo
<RoyK> kommer med tute! http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/tute.jpg
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> hadde vært litt fett med sånn trailer-horn på sykkelen egentlig
<IvarB> sikker handy i oslo-trafikken :P
<RoyK> har noen liggende
<RoyK> :D
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> men sjekk lenka
<IvarB> ja har sett
<RoyK> greit gir, greie bremser, god ramme
<RoyK> bytta pedaler siden det bildet der - noe bedre med godt med pigg
<IvarB> har merket at jeg sklir endel på pedalene mine
<RoyK> gode plattformpedaler som er pigga er fint
<RoyK> de her er dritfine http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-sykkel/1.html
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> slå den designen ;)
 * RoyK er ganske fornøyd
<IvarB> lett, helt sort :P
<IvarB> alt i carbon eller titan
<IvarB> ikke luft-dekk
<IvarB> men de nye
<RoyK> ramme og styre i karbon
<RoyK> resten alu og gummi
<IvarB> sete-pinnen?
<IvarB> hulene?
<RoyK> jalla, enn så lenge
<IvarB> hjulene*
<IvarB> dempere? :P
<RoyK> hjulene er hope2pro-nav og noen gode felger
<RoyK> bare demper foran - shox reba
<RoyK> funker fint - fikk den for 1500
<RoyK> med stidekk veier den 10,5
<RoyK> ikke så ille
<RoyK> med race king, 10,2
<IvarB> er ramma i original farge?
<IvarB> eller har du lakkert den?
<RoyK> har ikke gjort noe med den, den kom i matt svart
<IvarB> kult
<RoyK> sjekk nava der
<RoyK> røde, fine ;)
<RoyK> og stem, og holker
<IvarB> jada jada
<RoyK> og sete
<RoyK> haha!
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> jeg kunne nok ha bygd meg en lettere sykkel, men den her ser kul ut
<RoyK> og det betyr litt
<RoyK> og hope2pro-bosset bråker mye
<RoyK> tikketitikk
<RoyK> men litt kult
<IvarB> usj
<RoyK> slipper ringeklokke :D
<RoyK> med mindre det er eldre folk
<RoyK> men fint med tikking - folk hører det
<RoyK> og sykkelnerder digger det
<IvarB> jaha?
<RoyK> var innom noen sykkelbutikker etter byggeperioden, og fikk bare "oh, wow"
<RoyK> litt stas
<IvarB> :)
<RoyK> førstpå Raske Sykler, som overhala den litt, fiksa småting jeg hadde gjort feil, er jo ikke sykkelmekaniker, må vite
<RoyK> og så på sykkelsjappa på Ullevål, milsluker'n, folka var type "den her har du ikke kjøpt her" og spurte masse
<IvarB> kult :)
<RoyK> så jeg svarte bare kort at "ja, billig ramme fra kina, fete bremser og gir", og fyren i butikken sa at "du skulle ikke ha sagt at ramma var billig! den er jo fet!"
<RoyK> så fett nok
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> greit å slippe unna utstyrshysteriet for et øyeblikk
<RoyK> (selv om delene på sykkelen er rimelig gode)
<RoyK> XT-gir og SLX-bremser er jo kjekt
<RoyK> kunne kaskje ha landa på deore på begge, men oppgraderte litt
<IvarB> hvor stor er en "large" ramme?
<IvarB> i cm
<IvarB> eller, vil en large ramme passe meg?
<RoyK> 18" omtrent
<RoyK> eller 17"
<RoyK> om du er 170, så vil nok "large" funke greit
<RoyK> du får vel ei grei ramme fra ebay eller aliexpress for 2k+frakt
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> så trenger du bare gir og bremser og gaffel og sånt
<RoyK> sett av 10k om du skal bygge noe
<RoyK> kanhende litt mer
<IvarB> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-looking-forward-frame-carbon-track-frame-track-bike-frameset-53-5cm-and-56cm-in-stock/656147952.html
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> er det terrengsykkel?
<IvarB> oops nei
<IvarB> track
<RoyK> ja
<IvarB> filteret er litt "unøyaktig" :P
<RoyK> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FR-201-26ER-frame-Full-carbon-Mountain-Bike-MTB-26ER-BSA-Frame-headset/662056477.html
<RoyK> det her er vel nærmere det jeg kjøpte
<IvarB> vil ha matt
<RoyK> 17" bør nok være greit for deg
<RoyK> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FR-216-Full-Carbon-UD-Matt-29ER-MTB-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-Frame-Headset-17-19/759299254.html
<RoyK> pen utforming av ramma også
<RoyK> men litt tung
<RoyK> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/29ER-3K-Full-Carbon-Matt-MTB-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-Frame-29ER-headset-size-17-5/662041085.html
<IvarB> den var nice ja
<IvarB> den siste
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> den siste var 29-er
<IvarB> nei
<IvarB> fra 17.5
<RoyK> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-Al7075-Cube-Ltd-ORFR-MTB-Mountain-Bicycle-Frame-Matte-Black-26-16-18-Bike/922483083.html
<IvarB> flere størrelser
<RoyK> ramma var 29-er, type laga for hjulstørrelse 28"
<kilonux> og dette var ubuntu-no sa dere?
<RoyK> kilonux: nei - amatørsykkel-no
<IvarB>  /j #cycling-no
<IvarB> :P
<IvarB> ?
<kilonux> åh beklager, jeg får ringe et annet nummer
<IvarB> skal vi starte en ny kanal, RoyK ? :P
<RoyK> men, på tross av godt prat om sykling, så spørs det om jeg må finne køya snart
<kilonux> jeg for min del har krøll med thunderbird
<IvarB> KAST trønderbird
<RoyK> IvarB: #ubuntu-no-sykling?
<kilonux> sier noe der,ja
<IvarB> RoyK: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Full-Carbon-Fiber-TT-Bike-Bicycle-Frame-and-frameset-ODM-Full-Carbon-TT-Road-Cycing/865670186.html
<IvarB> JA, jeg ser det er gatesykkel
<IvarB> men, jeg har litt lyst på det (også)
<RoyK> IvarB: det er jo en landeveissykkel
<IvarB> les opp :P
<RoyK> ikke gatesykkel, det er noe annet ;)
<IvarB> jaja
<IvarB> landeveissykkel da
<RoyK> men 6k for ei ramme er litt mye
<IvarB> er med gaffel da :P
<RoyK> den er jo bare stiv
 * RoyK liker litt demping
<IvarB> mister litt på-tråkk med dempere
<RoyK> heh - ikke med lockout
<kilonux> kunne en av dere komme seg ned fra sykker'n og vise meg vei til IMAP-folket?
<RoyK> har lockout på styret
<RoyK> kilonux: spørs hva du lurer på - IMAP er jo bare en protokoll
<kilonux> alt er vel TB og min skyld
<kilonux> tok opp alt for mye plass på disken
 * RoyK tar kvelden og overlater tompratet til IvarB  og kilonux - natta
<kilonux> nå er masse mailer borte, og inbox.sbd er like full
<RoyK> kilonux: prøvd en fsck?
<kilonux> jeg skulle bare ha de vekk fra disken, og TB tok dem bort fra IMAP serveren
<RoyK> kilonux: filsystemkorrupsjon skjer jo om disker er i ferd med å tryne
<RoyK> jaja, jeg sliter nok med zfs-systemet mitt - disker som dør - masse døde sektorer
<RoyK> forskjellen mellom zfs og mdraid og bare filsystemer på disk, er at zfs faktisk sier ifra om du får korrupsjon
<RoyK> så vet du i hvert fall om noe tryner
<kilonux> smart?
<RoyK> smart er jalla - det ser ikke om data leveres korrupt
<RoyK> du trenger sjekksumming fra toppen og ned
<kilonux> aha
<RoyK> så langt er det bare zfs som kan gjøre det godt, og btrfs som kan gjøre det greit
<kilonux> akkurat, ja ( skjønner ingenting jeg) alt i orden
<RoyK> men nå er det kvelden, gutta
<kilonux> gudnait
<RoyK> kilonux: greia er bare at mdraid ikke aner en dritt om datakvalitet
<IvarB> natta RoyK
<RoyK> kilonux: den bare stoler på diskene, og om diskene leverer dårlige data, så sier mdraid "ja takk"
<RoyK> du kan ikke stole på noe som ikke sjekker dataene på diskene, seriøst.
<RoyK> men da var det kvelden - natta
<kilonux> nei
<kilonux> joda
<RoyK> kilonux: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/dahlin/Classes/GradOS/papers/zfs_lc_preso.pdf
<RoyK> les gjennom den der
<RoyK> kilonux: så kan du spørre etterpå
<kilonux> ok
<RoyK> kilonux: den er grundig, og det som står der er riktig
<RoyK> kilonux: så god natt, så kan vi snakkes i morra
<kilonux> der var det mye god lesning, ja  godnatt ses i morra
 * RoyK tviler litt på at kilonux kom gjennom den der på 2-3 minutter
 * dr0pix fikk C i fysikk
<dr0pix> Alt bedre enn  F er bra for meg :)
<dr0pix> Det gir kanskje litt håp for matten, men er fortsatt veldig spent
 * dr0pix liker offtopic ting ;D
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: lynet er ustabilt og har bare support i ukedager
<IvarB> noen som irc'er uten joins og quits
<IvarB> ?
<dr0pix> Japp
<IvarB> funker greit?
<Mathias> IvarB: ignorerer dem?
<dr0pix> Ja
<dr0pix>  /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS PARTS bruker jeg
<Mathias> nisj
<Mathias> jeg hater å ignorere ting
<Mathias> og er fint å se om de du snakker til quitter :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Fikk ikke til å fjerne dem med unignore, men samme kan det være
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> dr0pix: om det er ignore nr 1, /unignore 1
<fyksen> Prater dere om at jeg joinet og quitet som en helt nå? ;)
<Mathias> tjaeh
<Mathias> kanskje et ørlite hint ^^
<dr0pix> Den så jeg ikke :P
<fyksen> Hehe.. Laptopen min har kveldet, så sitter på en gammel dell fra "svigermor".. Driver og konfigurer xchat til å logge inn på networks automatisk og smelle inn passord og slikt automagisk.. Måtte prøve ett par ganger
<fyksen> Enten har Xubuntu blitt mye bedre, eller så husker jeg feil..
<dr0pix> natta
<fyksen> dr0pix, nattz
<jo-erlend> lolgnu, det er jo greit. Jeg er også ustabil i helgene og hvis linja er ustabil, så betaler jeg ikke regningen.
<jo-erlend> hittil synes jeg Lynet har vært bra.
<fyksen> Ahh, er så herlig med linjer som er ustabil til bestemte tider..
<jo-erlend> jeg har vokst opp med BBS. Jeg har nok litt større marginer enn de fleste.
<fyksen> Jeg har akkuratt flyttet til ett sted hvor jeg bare får 12mbit.. Kommer fra 100 mbit.. Er vondt!
<jo-erlend> hehe.
<lolgnu> Jeg synes 10/10 er greit
<jo-erlend> helt klart.
<lolgnu> Lynet sin studentrabatt suger, og de tilbyr ikke 3 månders kontrakter
<jo-erlend> jeg gikk på 100/100 fordi jeg fikk det for 299.
<lolgnu>  	Olja Lyn - 100 / 100 Mbit/s Internett 	399 kr
<lolgnu> 	Lyn - 50 / 50 Mbit/s Internett 	279 kr
<lolgnu> 	Gnist - 20 / 20 Mbit/s Internett 	179 kr
<fyksen> dæven 100/100. 10/10 hadde vært greit. Jeg sitter på 12/1. Men skal prøve å få justert den på torsdagen :) til 20/5
<lolgnu> Det skulle liksom være studentvennlige priser
<jo-erlend> de tilbyr 500/250 også, men det har jeg ikke noe behov for.
<lolgnu> Men vi betaler jo allerede for 10/10 via husleien, så vi ender opp med å betale mer enn vanlige kunder
<lolgnu> De gir ikke mer enn 100/100 her
<lolgnu> Hadde vært fet med 500/500
<jo-erlend> fordi mer er mer?
<jo-erlend> hvis det ikke var for introduksjonstilbudet, så hadde jeg nok falt ned på ti.
<jo-erlend> ok. Kanskje femti.
<lolgnu> hvor fant du introduksjonstilbudet?
<jo-erlend> postkassa.
<lolgnu> ah
<fyksen> 500/500 + statisk IP kunne vært veldig morsomt!
<lolgnu> Synes det er fjollete av de å ikke fikse sikkelig studenttilbud
<jo-erlend> jeg tolket det sånn at de allerede hadde bygget ut fibern til blokkene, men nå ville de også ha cat6 inn i leilighetene. Greit for meg.
<lolgnu> De må jo kunne tjene masse på å selge linjene hvis de bare gjorde vilkårene og prisene bedre
<jo-erlend> de er da særdeles gode?
<lolgnu> 3 månders bindingstid, og priser som iallefall ikke er høyere enn for vanlige kunder
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: Års bindingstid er kjipt for studenter, og studenter må betale mer for å oppgradere fra 10/10 til 100/100 enn vanlige kunder
<IvarB> mmm awesome med xterm var litt nais
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-25
<lolgnu> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=41758049&searchQuery=pc <- hvilken disk tror dere dette er?
<lolgnu> Ooh
<lolgnu> fant 1TB disk til 350
<lolgnu> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=42143384&searchQuery=1tb
<lolgnu> RoyK: våken+
<lolgnu> ?
<RoyK> lolgnu: våken nå....
 * RoyK driver og jobber litt innimellom
<lolgnu> RoyK: tror du jeg burdde kjøpe den? tenkte å sette opp raidz2 med 9 disker :P
<lolgnu> Da vil jeg ha mulighet til å oppgradere med 2tb eller 3tb disker etterhvert
<lolgnu> og sitte igjen med 7tb med en gang, og to disker kan feile
<RoyK> høres greit ut
<RoyK> men 9? er vel bare plass til 8 i den boksen der?
<RoyK> dvs 7+1
<RoyK> gjetter at det er SAS-kontroller
<RoyK> om det er en LSI3081 eller tilsvarende, støtter den ikke disker >2TB
<RoyK> gjetter på SAS siden rotdisken på 80GB er på 10k RPM
<RoyK> veldig få SATA-disker som spinner på 10k
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg hadde tenkt å kaste alt bortsett fra diskene :P
<lolgnu> Eller, jeg hadde vell satt opp en server av noe slag hvis den er stille
<lolgnu> gratis strøm gjør det jo lett å sette opp en ekstra server
<RoyK> lolgnu: øh - kontrollerne er nok gode
<RoyK> lolgnu: om det er SAS, så funker jo SATA på dem også
<lolgnu> ahh
<lolgnu> Eller jo, det var også en fordel med den
<RoyK> og en 80GB 10k-disk til rota er jo fint
<lolgnu> satakabler og kontrollere
<lolgnu> rota er jo på treveisspeilet mitt
<RoyK> ja, stemmer
<lolgnu> 80GBen kunne vell vært cache?
<RoyK> ikke rask nok
<RoyK> du vil ha masse IOPS til cache
<RoyK> en rimelig SSD funker bedre
<lolgnu> Er 80GBen verdt noe?
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<lolgnu> men de kontrollerne, jeg kan putte de i min pc?
<lolgnu> eller var det på hovedkortet?
<RoyK> han skriver jo 2 4-port-kontrollere
<RoyK> så ja, du kan sikkert putte dem i en vanlig pc, men hvorfor ikke bare beholde det hovedkortet han har? kan jo hende det er bedre. flere raske pci-e osv
<lolgnu> jeg tenker at hvis han har kvittering på diskene så er det er fantastisk
<RoyK> de fleste desktop-kort har ikke spesielt mange brede pci-e-porter
<lolgnu> jeg har 2x16 porter
<RoyK> ja, og skjermkort i en av dem?
<RoyK> jeg har prøvd SAS-kontroller i min ene 16x, men det kommer ikke opp
<RoyK> fikk høre jeg måtte skru av autodetect av skjermkort, men det finner jeg ikke i bios
<lolgnu> nei, jeg har ikke skjermkort
<lolgnu> cpuen har gpu innebygd
<RoyK> vel, da *kan* det gå, men det kan også hende det *ikke* går. hos meg funker det som sagt ikke med en LSI 3081
<RoyK> siden bios prøver å autodetektere et skjermkort og tydeligvis driter i andre ting som måtte stå der
<lolgnu> hvis den har ddr3 kan jeg vel bruke den, men hvis ikke er det for lite minne til zfs
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg sitter å funderer på hvilket oppsett jeg vil ha. 10x 1TB i raidz2 eller 3 eventuelt 11 i raidz3
<RoyK> raidz3 er ikke så raskt på skrivehastighet...
<RoyK> kjørte striper på 14 disker i raidz3 på en backupserver i gamlejobben (zfs send fra en annen boks med 80TiB i stripa speil)
<RoyK> gikk lovlig tregt på skrivinga
<RoyK> lolgnu: men kan godt hende det hovedkortet som sitter i den boksen er bedre
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg ville ha kjøpt den på timen
<lolgnu> jeg og, jævla penger :P
<lolgnu> jeg får sende epost, hvis det er kvitteringer på harddiskene kjøper jeg
<RoyK> tror jeg ville kjøpt uansett
<RoyK> det er jo som regel fabrikkgaranti på sånt
<lolgnu> ah
<RoyK> gå inn på wdc.com eller hva det nå er og klikk "warranty check"
<lolgnu> for da kunne jeg fått 8tb lagring relativt billig
<RoyK> har testa for wd og seagate
<RoyK> relativt grisebillig :P
<lolgnu> bortsett fra at jeg trenger større kabinett
<RoyK> du trenger noe rackmontert :)
<lolgnu> Det kabinettet til 1300 jeg ville ha + en icy box får plass til alle diskene jeg vil ha
<RoyK> mulig jeg kan være interessert i det kabinettet etter at du har tatt ut diskene
<lolgnu> HÃ¥per bare det kommer fort nok
<RoyK> ring fyren, da
<RoyK> spørs om det der kan forsvinne fort
<RoyK> dvs, hadde nok forsvunnet på dagen om det lå ute på hardware.no :P
<lolgnu> jeg sendte han en epost
<lolgnu> spennende å se om jeg får den
<lolgnu> så får jeg kjøre zfs på masse disker
<lolgnu> RoyK: hvor finner jeg rackkabinett med plass til minst 15 disker? Alle bør helst være tilgjengelig forfra (eventuelt bakfra) så jeg kan bytte disker uten å skru opp kabinettet
<RoyK> noe sånt? http://www.ebay.com/itm/STORCASE-SATA-DISK-ARRAY-16-BAY-3-5-LP-RAID-3U-RACK-MOUNT-SCSI-ULTRA320-TO-SATA-/290874567701?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item43b979ac15
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> det er med gammel scsi i ræva
<RoyK> ikke så bra
<RoyK> type http://nextron.no/main.php3?PI=composeinfo&CID=27062 nytt, men det koster jo litt
<lolgnu> 10k for kabinett, da blir icy-boxer billigere
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> er litt forskjell på hjemmebrukerting og enterprise-ting
<lolgnu> De fleste selskap som driver stort ser ut til å bygge sine egne lagringskabinett
<RoyK> mhm
<lolgnu> det koster jo ikke 10 000 å bøye litt aluminium og lage hull til viftene
<RoyK> backblaze la ut hvordan de bygde sine greier
<lolgnu> ja, jeg så den
<lolgnu> jeg likte ikke løsningen deres da
<RoyK> rimelig høy tetthet :)
<lolgnu> og jeg ville ikke klart å bygge den selv
<RoyK> kan jo hende du kan få hjelp til sånt på bitraf
<lolgnu> Håper han svarer på mail da, hadde vært artig å sette opp
<lolgnu> glede meg blå hele ferien til jeg kan komme hjem å sette opp raidZ2
<lolgnu> RoyK: 1tb disker virker mer økonomisk, da kan jeg alltid kjøpe disker på tilbud. Og å erstatte disker blir ikke så mye stress.
<RoyK> tar kortere tid med resilver av smådisker...
<RoyK> men tror 2 eller 3TB er best prismessig regna pris/størrelse
<lolgnu> Joda, men ikke når du får 1tb til 280 kroner stykket
<lolgnu> err, 223 eller noe
<RoyK> jaha - hvor da?
<lolgnu> RoyK: i den serveren jeg kjøper
<RoyK> ja, men det er jo brukt...
<lolgnu> hvis jeg får den
<lolgnu> joda
<RoyK> ringte du fyren?
<lolgnu> sendte mail
<RoyK> sikkert bedre det enn epost
<lolgnu> sannsynligvis
<lolgnu> men jeg prøver epost
<lolgnu> liker å la tilfeldigheter avgjøre ting for meg
<RoyK> http://nextron.no/main.php3?PI=composeinfo&CID=25784
<RoyK> noe sånt, kanskje? ;)
<RoyK> rimelig fett utstyr - har satt opp noen sånne :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: ble så glad når jeg så prisen, helt til jeg skjønte at jeg så på leieprisen :P
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK> men er ikke dyrt, det der
<lolgnu> 1100 for 36x 3,5" brønner, det hadde jeg kjøpt lett
<RoyK> er jo ikke bare lagringskabinett heller, da
<lolgnu> nei
<RoyK> er hovedkort+cpu+minne pluss to sas-expandere, stort og fint kabinett, masse redundans
<lolgnu> jeg vil ha plass til masse disker så jeg slipper å finne ut hvor den døde disken er :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hvordan finner du den døde disken?
<lolgnu> Jeg regner med det finnes en mer elegant løsning en å ha et kabinett med plass til masse ekstra disker og bare la de døde ligge igjen
<Mathias> lolgnu: "napp og feil"-metoden ;P
<Mathias> "uhhh, den var det faen ikke"
<lolgnu> Mathias: med 3disker så går det jo greit
<lolgnu> jeg tenker jeg burde feste labler på alle diskene så jeg vet hvilken jeg bør nappe ut
<Mathias> burde du investere i en labelmaker :P
<lolgnu> men med 7 disker av samme merke er det kanskje ikke mulig
<Mathias> slipper du å lure på hva i helvetet du egentlig skrev på lappen :P
<lolgnu> haha
<lolgnu> skulle ønske jeg kunne gi disker navn
<RoyK> lolgnu: bruk /dev/disk/by-id/
<lolgnu> bruker den
<lolgnu> men hvis de har samme merke er de vel det samme?
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> for eksempel ata-WDC_WD2500JS-60MHB1_WD-WCANK3246242
<Mathias> siste greia der endrer seg vel?
<RoyK> WDC_modell-firmware_WD-serial
<RoyK> sånn cirka
<Mathias> huff, enda en tullerådgiver har kalt meg inn på møte... jeezes
<lolgnu> ah
<lolgnu> er det serial som står på enden?
<lolgnu> ahh, det er det
<lolgnu> da er det jo ganske mye enklere
<Mathias> kanskje litt kukete å skrive da, menmen :P
<lolgnu> kult at de allerede er skrevet på diskene
<Mathias> står vel ikke i fronten på de da (hvis du skal ha de i hotswap)?
<lolgnu> står på den siden de ikke har kontakter
<RoyK> er jo gjerne noe plast i veien, da
<RoyK> men gode diskhyller har typisk en indikator (LED) som vil lyse rødt om en disk tryner. må nok ordnes manuelt i linux, men...
 * RoyK rusler en tur for å tuppe en UPS i ræva
 * dr0pix bestod matten
<Mathias> gratulerer
<dr0pix> Takk, riktignok ingen karakter å skryte av, men jeg fikk da bestått. :-)
<RoyK> dr0pix: grattis :)
<geirha> 3mx?
<geirha> eller, den heter vel ikke det lenger
<dr0pix> RoyK: Takk :)
<RoyK> dr0pix: hvor mye ble det?
<RoyK> lurer på hva som skjer om Snowden mellomlander i Norge
<RoyK> står politiet og venter for så å sette ham på første CIA-fly over dammen?
<dr0pix> RoyK: E i matte C i fysikk, akk ja bestått er bestått
<RoyK> hehe
<dr0pix> :-)
<RoyK> hva skal du videre?
<dr0pix> Har jo søkt HiOA ingeniørfag data
<dr0pix> Om jeg kommer inn, hadde det vært spennende
<dr0pix> Har ikke søkt andre steder atm, har alltids en mulighet ved NITH virker det som om jeg ikke skulle komme inn på HiOA
<RoyK> tror det er et åpent studie
<RoyK> og nå har vi jo nytt sekundærserverrom hvor TKD-IT får et rack eller to for å boltre seg fritt med ymse utstyr (sikkert endel fra IT-avdelinga - mye som er gammelt og ikke support på lenger - sånt er jo i sjefens øyne ubrukelig)
<RoyK> "gammelt" som i tre år :P
<RoyK> dvs kanskje fem
<RoyK> Eksempel på "gammel" server: PowerEdge R300, 4-kjerners Xeon X3363 2.83GHz, 24GB RAM
<dr0pix> hehe :)
<dr0pix> OK, håper jeg kommer inn, og gleder meg isåfall :P
<RoyK> Vi på IT har snakka noe om å prøve å dra inn ingeniørutdanninga mer på enkelte prosjekter
<RoyK> (men det sa jeg kanskje?)
<RoyK> hm... test
<RoyK> ramla ut, visst
<dr0pix> RoyK: Ja, hørte noe om det en gang. Beklager måtte bråstikke og spise middag
<RoyK> hørte om hva?
<dr0pix> 17:30 < RoyK> Vi på IT har snakka noe om å prøve å dra inn ingeniørutdanninga mer på enkelte prosjekter
<RoyK> forbanna irssi har visst ikke logga på ei stund
<RoyK> schtemt
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Liker du sånn type musikk? http://play.beatport.com/contests/destroid-raise-your-fist/51c77f36753a0d1e6c98274c :-)
<dr0pix> RoyK: Var ikke akkurat mye liv i den andre kanalen der nei. "codemon"
<RoyK> dr0pix: var det dit du inviterte meg for noen dager siden?
<dr0pix> mhm
<RoyK> har jo fri nå, så kan stikke en tur innom om du vil
<dr0pix> De var aktive bittelitt, så stakk de alle mann
<RoyK> hva slags server/nett var det på?
<RoyK> ah
<dr0pix> codemonkeys.no-ip.org #codemon
<RoyK> skjelden nyttig å sette opp egen server
<dr0pix> Ja, hehe
<RoyK> bedre å regge en kanal på freenode
<RoyK> så slipper du at når du plutselig må boote boksen, så forsvinner alle
<dr0pix> Ja
<dr0pix>  18:14:28 up 12 days, 23:27,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<RoyK> joda, men uansett lettere med freenode
<RoyK> mindre pes med folk som prøver med takeover og sånt
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798856/ <-- driiiiit
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK> splatter
 * RoyK krangler med kjip maskin
 * dr0pix svetter bort
<dr0pix> RoyK: Hvem vant?
<RoyK> jeg
<RoyK> zfs mot søplete disker, bytta litt og ser ut som om det ordner seg
<RoyK> bare tirsdag - trenger ferie snart
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er no korrupsjon i noen snapshots, men ikke på live-data
<RoyK> får se når resilver er ferdig
<RoyK> må få meg nytt hovedkort og få kobla opp ny kontroller
<RoyK> dritlei av at ting ramler ut
<RoyK> tok ut en disk som ikke har noen smart-feil, men feiler jevnlig
<RoyK> kjører vel en twist-and-shout på den og sender den tilbake
<RoyK> er så dritlei av datakorrupsjon at jeg kan spy
 * RoyK skylder på lolgnu 
<RoyK> eller dr0pix
<RoyK> eller FrP
<RoyK> greit å ha noen å skylde på :D
<RoyK> møkkaraidet ser ut til å friskne
<RoyK> noen her?
<IvarB> neida
<IvarB> :P
<IvarB> http://www.tu.no/energi/2013/06/25/for-forste-gang-brenner-thorium-i-en-vanlig-reaktor
<IvarB> yaaaaaaay!
<IvarB> hope in humanity restored :P
<RoyK> ja, så den, men tar vel ti år før thorium kan funke alene i en reaktor
<IvarB> jo, men 90% thorium i en reaktor er bra  uansett
<RoyK> testen var med høyradioaktivt brennstoff som fisjonsseffekt og thorium som brennstoff
<RoyK> IvarB: søke deg til ife.no?
<RoyK> mye flinke folk der :)
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> har jobba litt med de folka - rett bak reaktoren på kjeller
<IvarB> kult
<IvarB> noen må lage en smeltesalt reaktor
<IvarB> som brenner thorium
<RoyK> tror ikke det er nødvendig
<IvarB> jo, for da blir hele greia MYE MYE tryggere
<IvarB> enn noen annen form for kjernefysisk reaktor
<RoyK> en "breeding-reaktor" er rimelig trygg
<RoyK> hele greia er at en ikke klarer å gå inn i nedsmeltning
<RoyK> det må tilføres noe tilbake for at den skal funke
<IvarB> ja, men smeltesalt reaktorer stopper passivt
<IvarB> dvs. de stopper når noe AKTIVT stopper
<RoyK> så stopper man kjeden, så stopper reaktoren, sakte men sikkert
<IvarB> og det går fort
<RoyK> nei, samme med breeding-reaktorer
<RoyK> men mange løsninger for å stoppe sånt
<IvarB> egentlig snakker vi om det samme
<RoyK> litt rart - jeg er oppvokst med å få implanta hat mot atomenergi, men har etter hvert lært at det kan funke, men bare om det gjøres riktig
<RoyK> IvarB: og om du lurer på hvordan reaktoren på Kjeller funker, så tar de imot besøkende fra tid til annen - bare å maile folket
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> det er jo bare en liten 2MW-reaktor
<RoyK> men folka vet hva de driver med
<RoyK> IFE er de fremste i norge på forskning på sånt
<RoyK> reaktoren i halden er større, men fremdeles eies og driftes den av IFE
<RoyK> jobba jo bokstavelig talt rett bak reaktoren og tenkte å prøve å få en omvisning, men så ble ting litt kjipt og jeg bytta jobb
<RoyK> høres ut som om raidet mitt driver og graver seg ned i gulvet
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> hm jeg må køye
<IvarB> skal opp tidlig... urk
<IvarB> snakkes
<RoyK> menneh
<RoyK> leser på terrengsykkel.no
<RoyK> en landeveissyklist pumpa opp dekket til dama som hadde en terrengsykkel
<RoyK> til 80psi før det sa bang :D
<RoyK> tok med seg felgen også
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> ny felg eller nytt hjul, blir nok bedre etter hvert
<RoyK> naboene smilte nok litt da de fant ut at det ikke var ei bombe :D
<Mathias> dr0pix: tja
<Mathias> kommer an på humøret :p
<dr0pix> :)
<lolgnu> morn
<dr0pix> hey
<dr0pix> Mathias: Det bruker å variere en del der tror jeg, om det var radio 3 streamen jeg sendte?
<Mathias> destroid - raise your fist
<RoyK> lolgnu: morgen - oppe tidlig?
<lolgnu> noe sånt
<lolgnu> forsov meg litt
<Mathias> jeg er også oppe "tidlig"
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg raide kjøleskapet :p
<dr0pix> åh, hva het det man monterte disker kryptert med igjen?
<dr0pix> ef.. osv et eller annet?
<lolgnu> ecrypfs?
<lolgnu> LUKS?
<RoyK> scryptfs er vel den vanlige
<dr0pix> Sesse på #tg anefaler dm-crypt
<dr0pix> Kjent?
<lolgnu> dm-crypt managed av LUKS er det beste
<lolgnu> LUKS bruker dm-crypt
<lolgnu> LUKS er bare noe nøkkel-greier
<dr0pix> oki
<lolgnu> men du kommer bare til å glemme passordet :P
 * RoyK forbanner dårlige disker høyt og hellig
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Ikke med mindre jeg kommer til skade å dele det med noen og plutselig må bytte
<dr0pix> for*
<lolgnu> RoyK: zfs fikser det
<RoyK> med mindre noe ramler ut
 * Mathias har root kryptert :p
<RoyK> som det gjør fra tid til annen
<RoyK> Mathias: hvorfor er rota krypta?
<lolgnu> dmseg whiner over disken min innimellom, zfs sier ingenting
<RoyK> er jo ikke noe der å ta vare på
<Mathias> egentlig bare for å prøve :p
<lolgnu> RoyK: filer flytter seg!
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Har ikke noe guide for dm-crypt? pdf?
<Mathias> kanskje de har maur i ræva?
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - jeg har et raidz2 hvor jeg har funnet masse dårlige data fra flere disker
<RoyK> lolgnu: prøver å plukke dem ut og gi dem en "twist" for å returnere dem
<RoyK> jeg hater dårlige disker
<Mathias> inatt har det vært 30+ grader på soverommet mitt ;(
<lolgnu> Mathias: husk å kjøre smem før du shuter ned
<RoyK> men nå er det kanskje på tide å sove litt
<lolgnu> dr0pix: google: "luks aes ubuntu"
<RoyK> vage planer om jobb i morra
<Mathias> skal huske å betale vpsen før jeg får en kjernefysisk nedsmeltning
<lolgnu> RoyK: men zfs fikser vel alt med scrub?
<RoyK> ikke døde disker
<RoyK> dvs, med treveisspeil er du sikker
<lolgnu> Mathias: smem -l -l før du shutter ned
<RoyK> men med raidz2 og så mister du en disk, og så en til, så sliter du
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Debian!
<Mathias> lolgnu: brukte bare ubuntu sin fancye sak P
<Mathias> :P*
<RoyK> dr0pix: blir ikke bedre zfs på debian - kodebasen er den samme
<Mathias> tok jo en reinstallasjon :P
<lolgnu> dr0pix: luks er ganske godt dokumentert, hvis du ikke klarer å finne en med vanlige søkemotorer vil jeg anbefale å ikke kryptere noe som helst
<RoyK> men - gutta (og jenta, om hun er her) - god natt
<lolgnu> fikk ikke lånt fotoscanner i dag
<Mathias> tror vi må dra med flere jenter inn hit :P
<RoyK> Malinux: den var til deg ;)
<Mathias> lolgnu: dumt
 * lolgnu vil ha døgnåpen wallmart rett rundt hjørnet
 * Mathias vil ha døgnåpen bensinstasjon rett rundt "hjørnet"
<lolgnu> Mathias: det har jeg, og mcdonalds
<RoyK> ja, men lolgnu vil vel kjøpe øl
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Bor du ved gaustad?
<Mathias> er gørrkjedelig å ikke kunne bruke penger midt på svarte natta
<RoyK> dr0pix: det er høl i gjerdet på gaustad - det er kjent
<dr0pix> hehe, Gaustad har vel Oslo's eneste døgnåpne mcd?
<RoyK> allment kjent
<lolgnu> er det bare en døgnåpen mcd?
<dr0pix> DET burde vært allmen kjent ^^
<dr0pix> ja jeg tror det :P
<lolgnu> da hadde jeg flaks med bosettingen min
<RoyK> type, hadde lolgnu vært her om det ikke hadde vært høl i gjerdet på gaustad?
<Mathias> åhå, fb - empathy-bugmakkverket har blitt fikset :)
<Mathias> nå kan jeg endelig komme meg vekk fra den gravplassen der
<RoyK> men gutter (og Malinux), tror jeg sjekker ut
<RoyK> natta
<dr0pix> Har vært et par turer på Gaustad pga den døgnåpne mcd faktisk.
 * Mathias tenner på en RoyK og mumler "natta"
<dr0pix> RoyK: God natt
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Med bil. Det er typ 2h kjøretidfor litt mcd mat på natta
<dr0pix> O=)
<Mathias> dr0pix: lettere å rote noe sammen selv da :P
<lolgnu> dr0pix: fra bærum?
<lolgnu> nei, lengre
<dr0pix> haha
<Mathias> og jeg har sluttet å like mcd-"mat" :P
<lolgnu> Tar det to timer om natten?
<lolgnu> Ting tar fort mye kortere tid om natten
<dr0pix> Fremog tilbake ja
<lolgnu> Slappe av midt i trefelts motorvei helt alene
<dr0pix> Kjører pent
<dr0pix> :P
<lolgnu> Jeg og
<Mathias> kjør som onkel! da kan du kjøre langs norge på et par timer :P
<lolgnu> kjørte mye hardere når jeg var yngre
<lolgnu> Mathias: Odd?
<dr0pix> lolgnu: gammel er du? :P (ikke at det har betydning, men av nysgjerrighet)
<lolgnu> 22
<dr0pix> ok, 20 her
<Mathias> FYI: "MinTrayR" på thunderbird er så utrolig <3
<Mathias> lolgnu: han kjører så jævla fort :P
<lolgnu> Husker når jeg kjørte Ford Mondeo og kom *litt* fort i en sånn 30km/t sving
<lolgnu> Litt sleng, dekkene hylte, og kompisen min ble gretten og ville kjøre selv :P
<dr0pix> hehe, wops
<Mathias> men nå; neste episode av fringe, hvis jeg finner ut hvor jeg sovnet
<lolgnu> Slet også ut sommerdekk på en sommer når jeg prøvde å kjøre gjennom rundkjøringer i 50km/t
<dr0pix> Du og? :L
<dr0pix> Kjøpte et nytt sett sommerdekk sist sommer, helt utslitt :P
<Mathias> lolgnu: bare du ikke hermer etter en gammel gubbe jeg så engang :P
<Mathias> kjørte bare rett over
<lolgnu> Lettere i stasjonsvognen med 1,3 liters motor
<lolgnu> Mathias: i Alta gjør alle med pickup det hver vinter
<Mathias> haha
<lolgnu> Faen, å sitte på med folk i finnmark er risikosport
<lolgnu> Har satt på mens kompiser kjører sidelengs og nesten treffer gamle damer, skilt og hager
<Mathias> å sitte på med folk fra oslo som er på besøk her oppe er risikosport
<lolgnu> Mathias: Jeg husker jeg kjørte i hamerfest, det var glatt som faen, da gikk det mye sidelengs.
<dr0pix> Folk som er vandt med snø, is og dårlige veier er trygge sjåfører på slikt føre :P
<Mathias> det er da du skyter ut snøskuteren fra bagasjerommet :P
<lolgnu> Ja, det tok ikke mange måndene før jeg kunne håndere sleng på bakhjulene
<lolgnu> Var artig når jeg plutselig oppdaget at det ikke var noe stress lengre, alt skjedde automagisk
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Programmerer du noe?
<lolgnu> Mangler fokus til det, desverre
<lolgnu> Brannvesnet sier: Spis kebab
<RoyK> har litt problemer med å legge fra meg ei bok
<lolgnu> NORCO RPC-4224 4U Rackmount Server Case with 24 Hot-Swappable SATA/SAS Drive Bays
<lolgnu> Den vil jeg ha
<lolgnu> Eneste problemet er at jeg har 2,5" disker
<RoyK> lolgnu: du har 3,5"
<Mathias> da kjøper du adapter :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: 2,5" er laptopdisker
<Mathias> eller så bruker du RoyK sin metode, masse duct tape :P
<RoyK> gaffa til folket!
<Mathias> synd det ikke er hvitløk nok i den potetsalaten med hvitløk-greia man kjøpte
<Mathias> skal være sånn at vampyrene ikke kan komme innenfor en radius på 150m
<Mathias> eller andre folk for den saks skyld
<lolgnu> RoyK: Men jeg har en tjukk 3,5" disk jeg vil bruke
<RoyK> ja, passer fint
<lolgnu> err, tjukk 2,5" mener jeg
<RoyK> hva slags 2,5" er det du har?
<RoyK> hemmelig 3TB 2,5" ?
<lolgnu> Seagate FreePlay 1000GB
<RoyK> finnes rammer for sånt
 * RoyK driver og kjøper seg opp mot ny server
<lolgnu> Bah, det blir så dyrt da :P
<RoyK> dritlei av jævla dårlige disker
<lolgnu> minst 2500 for kabinett
<RoyK> ja, men det er en engangsinvestering
<lolgnu> 1000 lapp for rackting
<lolgnu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816133039
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ trenger jeg kabler som passer til kabinettet
<RoyK> ja, og så kan du bare henge på det du vil etterpå
<RoyK> så kjør på
<RoyK> koster ikke noe i etterkant
<Mathias> rack er vel uansett dødsfint å ha :P
<lolgnu> 15U virker perfekt
<RoyK> heh
<lolgnu> da kan jeg ha 3x 4U og switcher
<RoyK> 15U som i et tredels rack? :)
<lolgnu> Tredels rack?
<RoyK> vi har 10U-bokser på jobb med 16 bladservere
<RoyK> hver av dem med ørten kjerner
<RoyK> og 128+GB RAM
<Mathias> sikkert 6/8?
<RoyK> 15U er *mye*
<RoyK> prossessorkraft i 15U blir vel cirka 4x15xmasse kjerner
<RoyK> lolgnu: et rack er normalt 42u
<lolgnu> http://www.wegotserved.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/422421.jpg
<RoyK> 2 meter eller så
<lolgnu> den så ikke så stor ut
<Mathias> lurer på når de lager µu, hvis det noen gang blir noe sånt :P
<RoyK> det der er vel 18u eller noe
<lolgnu> 15U
<RoyK> 15
<lolgnu> R4-15U
<lolgnu> den jeg ville ha
<lolgnu> Kontrollere er vel det som ville blakket meg :P
<RoyK> bare husk at ting som er laga for å henge i rack, bråker
<RoyK> mye
<lolgnu> heh, ja, det sto den lagde mye lyd
<lolgnu> Men de sa man kunne bytte ut viftene
<Mathias> derfor man enten har et eget rom for det :P
<Mathias> sikkert fin torturmetode
<RoyK> ja, men små vifter bråker uansett
<Mathias> la noen sitte med en løvblåserserver i øret i et par uker
<RoyK> handler om størrelse og luftmengde
<lolgnu> D-Link switchen min lager også masse lyd
<Mathias> *utpeke at det er er d-link*
<RoyK> faen
<Mathias> det er*
<RoyK> må sove
<RoyK> vi snakkes
<Mathias> har begynt å bli som bestemor jo :(
<Mathias> tutes
<Mathias> *ta bøkene til RoyK*
<RoyK> *kline til Mathias med Koranen*
<RoyK> grei bruk av boka
<RoyK> men god natt, Mathias
 * RoyK lurer på hvem som snakka om bøkene mine
<RoyK> lolgnu?
<lolgnu> høh?
<RoyK> eneste gærningen som har sett boksamlinga mi :)
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> har hatt muligheten, men knapt har sett
<RoyK> (hihi)
<lolgnu> heh
<RoyK> men NÅ er det aften
<lolgnu> at de ikke kan lage billige servere
<RoyK> lolgnu, Mathias et al - god kveld
<lolgnu> god kveld
<RoyK> (om dere vet hva et al betyr, så er det et plusspoeng)
<RoyK> (uten å gugle)
<Mathias> aluminium? :P
<RoyK> "og flere (som i mennesker)"
<RoyK> lær din latin, gutt!
<Mathias> huff, latin
<RoyK> fint :)
<RoyK> du er nerd nok til å like det
<RoyK> satt på møte i dag og vi venta på en fyr og hun tyske kollegaen min sa noe rart igjen
<RoyK> korrigerte henne og sa at "jeg er sånn omninerd"
<RoyK> litt kos når alle forstår det
<Mathias> like så greit å lære seg mandarin ellernoe :P
<RoyK> Mathias: hva betyr omninerd?
<RoyK> mandarin er jo ikke så viktig i europa :P
<Mathias> blir vel i samme duren som "allround"
<Mathias> derfor man skal lære seg det :P
<RoyK> nei, beskriv ordet, omninerd
<Mathias> kan du skjelle folk ut uten at de vet det
<Mathias> orker jeg ikke :P
<Mathias> er såvidt jeg treffer tastene riktig
<RoyK> omni betyr?
<Mathias> fortsatt 29 grader her inne
<lolgnu> jeg burde kjøpe en burger
<RoyK> lolgnu: du kan kjøpe en god pizza og levere den her
<Mathias> lolgnu: hvilken burger?
<Mathias> de man steker selv er best :P
<RoyK> Mathias: omni
<RoyK> betyr "alt"
<Mathias> omni meg her og omni meg der :P
<Mathias> <-- slappfisk idag
<Mathias> RoyK: tror du må begynne å gi/true med tran til diskene dine :P
<RoyK> de som tror på den kristne guden mener han er "omnipotent", kan gjøre alt
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, prøver bare å lære deg litt språk
<RoyK> Mathias: så jeg er omninerd - nerder med alt
<RoyK> men - sove
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-26
<Mathias> *slukke RoyKen*
<RoyK> fike til Mathias
<RoyK> men natta
<lolgnu> RoyK: tror alle pizzaplasser er stengt
<IvarB> morn
<lolgnu> morn
<lolgnu> Freenode vil ikke ha fulldiskkryptering
<Mathias> huh?
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800863/
<lolgnu> Har jeg 4x ipv6?
<Mathias> mhm
<lolgnu> hvorfor?
<Mathias> ikke spør meg
<Mathias> kan være du som har herjet i fylla/alzheimersen eller autoconf som har loket
<lolgnu> jeg drikker ikke
<Mathias> sånn fyi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800876/
<lolgnu> Mathias: can du pastebine output av: ip addr?
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800880/ :P
<Mathias> vlc eter cpu :o
<lolgnu> spessielt
<Mathias> en hel kjerne nemlig
<Mathias> men, så var det bækkup av laptop :P
<Mathias> rofl
<Mathias> man kan ikke fjerne wlan som ikke er i området via gui i win8
<lolgnu> rm -rf win8
<Mathias> tenkte jeg skulle ta backup, men win8 gadd ikke gå inn på sambaserveren
<Mathias> så da får det bare være
 * Mathias drar fram korset og bibelen
<lolgnu> Mathias: sftp da
<Mathias> nei, det får drite og dra
<lolgnu> Mathias: crashplan da?
<Mathias> det orker jeg ikke for en engangsbackup
<lolgnu> du trenger backup hvert sekund
<IvarB> jobb. afk :P
<Mathias> synd at jeg ikke har noen ubuntudvder liggende her (bare utdatert drit)
<dr0pix> http://sprunge.us/iQGQ :-)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Skjønte du?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> <-- grinete
<dr0pix> Han skulle forklare meg pekere og adresser, peker som peker til en adresse til en adresse et eller ennet :P
<dr0pix> Forskjellen på en iterator og en peker?
<Malinux> Hører rykter om at jeg er savnet her inne
<Mathias> jaaaaa
<Mathias> stemmer det ja, jeg hadde en ubuntudvd gjemt her en plass
<dr0pix> Mathias: Ja
<Mathias> det var visstnok noe alternate-greier
<Mathias> wtf
<jo-erlend> Malinux :)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Prøv alternativ behandling
 * dr0pix er litt troll idag, men det bruker gå over
<Mathias> fant den satns dvden :P
<Mathias> og fant en typo på i7-eska
 * dr0pix lurer på hvordan std::cerr funker
<Mathias> den bruker jo ikke en LGA1155-socket :P
<dr0pix> Hva den sjekker for og hva den returnerer
 * dr0pix har LGA775
<Mathias> kanskje den sjekker for STD? :P
<Mathias> LGA2011 <3
<dr0pix> ikke navnerommet? .P
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> weeeeee
<Mathias> den støvlet :D
<Mathias> jeg må nesten flire litt hver gang jeg skal sette opp noe trådløst her i huset nå :P SSID på nettet her er "Nerdebasen" :P
<Mathias> kanskje jeg også skal lære bestemor dvorak, så blir det bare 900% mer brainfuck for alle andre som skal bruke den maskinen :P
<Mathias> hmm, ha den på norsk eller engelsk. hmm
<dr0pix> engelsk ftw
<dr0pix> og qwerty!
<Mathias> satt den på samisk xD
<Mathias> hun kan snakke samisk, men ikke lese/skrive :P
<dr0pix> hehe
<Mathias> nå er ihvertfall windowsherket borte :D
<dr0pix> Gratulerer
 * dr0pix sitter og gynger på kabinettet med foten ofte. 
<dr0pix> Det er kanskje ikke noe bra for diskene? :P
<RoyK> går nok greit helt til det velter :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: ubuntu+ipv6 er litt sånn - tror det er at den bruker RFC 4941 Privacy Extensions to Autoconf litt vel overivrig
<lolgnu> sært
<RoyK> sett det før
<lolgnu> Men zfs snapshots, forsvinner aldri dataene?
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> denne maskinen er helt ubrukelig med unity
<RoyK> lolgnu: forsvinner jo når du fjerner snapshot :P
<RoyK> men tar du snapshot en gang om dagen og aldri fjerner dem, så hoper det seg jo opp
<lolgnu> Skjønner hverken hvor snapshottene ender opp, eller hvordan/når de taes
<RoyK> zfs list -t snapshot
<RoyK> pastebin den der
<RoyK> (hvis den sier stort, da)
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801281/
<lolgnu> Jeg har bare 124 snapshot
<RoyK> rota/tmp trenger vel ikke snapshots?
<lolgnu> Nei, ikke egentlig
<RoyK> zfs set com.sun:auto-snapshot=false rota/tmp # poff
<RoyK> snapshottene må du slette selv, da
<lolgnu> hele snapshotten der er jo bare 0 filer jeg lagde
<Mathias> slapshot :P
<Mathias> hmm, virker som om maskinen egentlig bare er søppel
<dr0pix> Finnes det noe til chrome for å gjennopprette lukkede faner? kommer stadig til skade for å lukkefeil faner :'P
<lolgnu> dr0pix: history?[1~
<Mathias> dr0pix: ctrl+shift+t?
<RoyK> dr0pix: bruker cmd+shift+t i firefox (på os x)
<dr0pix> Mathias: akk tusen takk :P
<Mathias> er sånn i opera (sist gang jeg brukte det ihvertfall), ie (grøss), ff og krom :P
<Mathias> noen fancye ting man kan gjøre for å få litt liv i laptopen? :P
<dr0pix> Bruker chrome nå, funker bedre med flash virker det som(?)
<Mathias> kan prøve
<Mathias> flash er jo egentlig hovedsaken maskinen skal brukes til :P
<dr0pix> Dreper hvertfall ikke cpu'en min
<RoyK> Mathias: opera har jo cmd+z også - undo :)
<Malinux> eller ctrl + c på wintendo + Ubuntu
<Malinux> eh, ctrl + z mener jeg
<dr0pix> Også har vel Opera egen toolbarbutton for det også med liste?
<dr0pix> Den likte jeg veldig godt. Tungvint med historikken og lete opp
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> chromium hjalp en del ja :P
<Mathias> da er det xubuntu + chromium som gjelder
<Mathias> flere tips?
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> abp kanskje :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: Hva med awesome wm? :P
<Mathias> tror det blir VELDIG slitsomt å lære bestemor det
<dr0pix> Tenkte på deg jeg da
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> jeg trenger jo ikke noe sånt :P
<Mathias> har jo en geforce 210!
<dr0pix> hehe
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Må begynne å få :P på samme linje kanskje
<Mathias> et av de billigste greiene du får tak i, og den knuser jo mesteparten av laptop-gpuene, lol
<dr0pix> Noe greit gui for å åpne komprimerte filer/konteinere som zip,rar etc
<dr0pix> ?
<Mathias> file-roller tror jeg den heter (ihvertfall het), kan sjekke :P
<Mathias> jipp
<RoyK> Malinux: hei
<Mathias> "please do not power of or unplug your machine" nei det skal jeg ikke, jeg bare sletter deg, din grinete VM
<Malinux> hei RoyK
<Malinux> jeg liker opera veldig godt, men den ble så treg her en periode at jeg gikk over på firefox. Har fått tilpasset firefox med diverse extensions så den skal være mest mulig lik opera
<RoyK> Malinux: kutta ut opera av samme grunn...
<Mathias> husker ikke hvorfor jeg kuttet ut opera for et par år siden :P
<Mathias> brukte firefox før det, og helt siden da :P
<lolgnu> jeg liker ikke opera
<lolgnu> alt for bloated
<dr0pix> peker til ditt peker til datt address
<Malinux> RoyK: oki. jeg prøvde ren install og sånt, men hjalp ikke. Den stod og hang seg opp og lastet aldri siden, måtte reloade i hytt og gevær :S
<lolgnu> lurer på om jeg burde få zfs på laptopen
<RoyK> Malinux: av hva?
 * RoyK er ikke helt med
<RoyK> lolgnu: la du grub rett på zfs?
 * RoyK skal en tur innom digital impuls i morra og kjøpe nytt hovedkort sånn at han får brukt LSI SAS-kontrolleren med 8 porter - nok drit nå
 * RoyK krangler med munin
<Malinux> RoyK: hva jeg måtte reloade? de fleste nettsider
<RoyK> reinstallere hva?
<dr0pix> Noen som har sett after earth?
<dr0pix> Birger Vestmo ga den en 3'er. Jaja
<dr0pix> Publikum:7.1 / 10 (1701 stemmer)
<dr0pix> Noen her?
<dr0pix> Denne siden var fin! http://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/index.htm
<RoyK> den her så jo faktisk bra ut! http://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/unix_tutorial.pdf
<RoyK> hehe - "editing files": rett på vi <3
<RoyK> ikke noe gratis der i gården
<RoyK> kunne kanskje ha nevnt vimtutor
<RoyK> den er grei å gå gjennom om man ikke er vant til vi
<RoyK> og så er det jo ikke noe vits i å skrive "cd ~" når man bare kan skrive "cd"
<RoyK> to tastetrykk (pluss en  kontrolltast) for mye! tid er penger!
<dr0pix> ja, syns den var oversiktlig
<dr0pix> og python, perl og c++!
<jo-erlend> PelleP, var det Per Olof, kanskje? :)
<RoyK> dr0pix: men litt teit at de lister opp kommandoene fra side 145 med initcaps - Cp funker ikke så bra som cp osv
<RoyK> PelleP: hei
<dr0pix> ja, kan lure på hvorfor de har gjort det
<RoyK> sikkert noen som har hatt på autokorreksjon i en tekstbehandler :P
<RoyK> den er uansett veldig konservativ på unix, ikke noe her som ikke virka for 20 år siden ;)
<dr0pix> Små bokstaver på nettsiden
<dr0pix> hehe
<dr0pix> Når man bruker pipe, kommer forrige output som første argument i kommandoen det pipes til?
<RoyK> nei, det sendes som stdin til kommandoen
<RoyK> echo asdf | cat
<RoyK> cat vil lese asdf fra stdin
<RoyK> skal du ha asdf som argument, prøv xargs
<RoyK> echo 1 2 3 | xargs echo # vil sende 1 2 3 som argumentert til echo
<dr0pix> cho 1 2 3 | echo $(xargs)
<dr0pix> ?
<dr0pix> +e
<RoyK> hm.. funker visst også :)
<dr0pix> Da kan jeg bruke det i argv[2] :P
<RoyK> i bash-land heter det vel $2
<RoyK> PelleP: fant du ut av ppa-en din?
<dr0pix> vectorland
 * RoyK anbefaler uansett alle nye brukere av vim til å gå gjennom vimtutor for å lære litt småtriks, så er det bare resten av livet som står igjen for å lære resten
<RoyK> den dagen du er utlært i vim, ligger du nok godt sikra på dikemark
<dr0pix> FÃ¥r man linjenummer i vi/vim?
<RoyK> :set number
<dr0pix> "på siden"
<dr0pix> ok
<RoyK> og :set nonumber for å skru det av
<dr0pix> Takk, legge til i .vimrc
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> og redigerer du et skript eller ei kodefil eller noe, og lurer på hva syntaksen var for "tar" eller noe, trykk K (i command mode) over hva du nå lurer på, så fyrer den opp manualsida
<RoyK> trykk % for å finne motgående parantes
<RoyK> ctrl+a for å øke neste tall med 1
<RoyK> skriv et tall foran en kommando for å gjøre kommandoen flere ganger, for eksempel 10dd, slett 10 linjer, eller d/sletttilhit, slett fram til slettilhit
<RoyK> et cetera et cetera ad infinitum
<RoyK> når du får vim inn i fingra, går du nok ikke tilbake til nano ;)
<dr0pix> Takk, har hoppa på vim for lengesiden, men er begrensa hva man bruker av fine funksjoner. Fint å vite om dem!
<RoyK> mye er ganske logisk når du kommer inn i det, mens andre ting er litt vanskeligere
<RoyK> men ting som at w betyr word
<RoyK> type tast w for å hoppe mellom ord
<RoyK> og 3dw betyr da slett tre ord fra markør og framover
<RoyK> e er som w, men representerer slutten av ordet, så står du på et ord og skriver ce (change to end of word) så sletter den ordet og setter deg i edit-modus
<RoyK> det gjør vel cw også, forresten
<RoyK> men dw vil slette fram til neste ord, mens de vil slette ordet før neste mellomrom eller tab
<RoyK> ikke alt som er like logisk, nei
<RoyK> men har du gjort det i 20 år, så funker det meste :D
<RoyK> (ok, bare 19 år siden jeg fyra opp vimtutor)
<dr0pix> vimtutor -g no #:)
<RoyK> :)
<dr0pix> Men må stikke og skifte, så stikke og hente en kompis, så kino, snakkes! :)
<RoyK> hvilken film?
<dr0pix> After Earth
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> beskrivelsen minna litt om The Road
<RoyK> leste boka, likte den ikke, gadd ikke se filmen
<pere_> hei.  hvem bør jeg snakke med om å arrangere feilskvisingfest i oslo?
<IvarB> ???
<pere_> IvarB: noe jeg kan bidra med for å redusere antall spørsmålstegn?
<IvarB> hva er det du nevnte?
<pere_> feilskvisingfest, mener du?  PÃ¥ engelsk "bug squashing party".
<IvarB> ah hehehe
<IvarB> daså, vel - jeg vet ingenting om det
<IvarB> var bare nysgjerrig
<RoyK> pere_: hei :)
<RoyK> skjelden kar å sjå
<RoyK> pere_: tenker du serverfeil eller andre også?
<RoyK> pere_: er du en av arktiektene bak TSD 2.0?
<RoyK> stor disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802409/
<RoyK> møkkaserver - fillete disker eller dårlige kontrollere - hva vet jeg - må oppgraderes før jeg kan gjøre noe videre på hjemmeserveren
<RoyK> poweroff -f :D
<pere_> RoyK: jeg tenker å arrangere et feilskvisingfest for Debian og Ubuntu sammen med en Skolelinux-utviklersamling, og lurer på hvem jeg burde snakke med om Ubuntu-biten av det.
 * RoyK rekker opp handa
<RoyK> mulig noen andre her inne er kyndige til å hjelpe til - vet ikke - lolgnu - lyst til å være med på feilskvising?
<RoyK> Malinux?
<jo-erlend> pere_, jeg er kontaktperson og jeg bor i Oslo, så hvis jeg kan bidra med noe, så gjør jeg gjerne det.
<pere_> jo-erlend: i første omgang trenger jeg å sjekke interessen, og om det er noen ubuntu-utviklere i oslo som bør ha et ord med i laget ved valg av dato.
<pere_> (det er lurt å ha noen (få - faktisk) utviklere med på slike feilskvisingsfester)
<jo-erlend> javisst.
<jo-erlend>  pere_, kan du sende meg en mail med det du tenker så langt, så kan jeg sjekke litt rundt?
<jo-erlend> pere_, joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com
<pere_> jo-erlend: jeg startet på notatside på <URL: http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/2013-feilskvisingsfest >.
<Malinux> hva gjør man når man feilskviser?
<pere_> Malinux: http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/BeginnersHOWTO
<Malinux> pere_: aha :) I see
<pere_> jo-erlend: er det noen ubuntu-utviklere i oslo?
<dr0pix> btguard vpn gir meg ikke tilgang på alle de wiki.debian.org sidene. Bruker jeg min private IP går det greit, men
<jo-erlend> pere_, det har vært, men jeg har ikke helt oversikt. Jeg skal prøve å kontakte litt folk i morgen. :)
<RoyK> er jo endel flinke folk som frekventerer bitraf
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-27
<Mathias> huff
<Mathias> jeg har glemt å sette opp deling på nettverket her :P
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> ser ut som ubuntu-oversetterne har glemt et par ting
<Mathias> det er faktisk en forskjell på bokmål og nynorsk...
<lolgnu> Mathias: noen ganger tror jeg bare de kopypaster svensk
<Mathias> kåppypeisting altså
<Mathias> bare vas
<Mathias> *få laptopen _litt_ mer bestemorvennlig
<Mathias> aka, fjerne nederste panelet, ha kun en snarvei på skrivebordet :P
<Mathias> lurer på om jeg skal sette opp pidgin ellernoe på den
<Mathias> lage mail osv
<Mathias> men vurderer sterkt å stappe en ssd i den
<lolgnu> Mathias: snarvei til dagbladet så er du vel ferdig :P
<Mathias> trenger bare å sette chromium til å starte opp automagisk og ha hjemmesida til "spill for moro"-greia til betsson og norsk-tipping :P
<Mathias> "alle instillingar"
<Mathias> må finne ut hvem som har oversatt :P
<RoyK> morgen, godtfolk
<lolgnu> morn
<lolgnu> kan jeg bruke iscsi for å dele zfs poolen min mellom masse pcer?
<RoyK> noen som bruker opera her? http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/06/attackers-sign-malware-using-crypto-certificate-stolen-from-opera-software/
<RoyK> lolgnu: iscsi er for å dele zvols eller blokkenheter, ikke filsystemer
<RoyK> lolgnu: bruk zfs eller cifs/samba
<RoyK> e
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nfs eller cifs/samba
<lolgnu> RoyK: zvols er en sånn spessiel mappe?
<RoyK> nei, det er noe du kan legge andre filsystemer på
<RoyK> eller dele med iscsi
<RoyK> litt som å bruke dd for å lage ei fil på 10GB for så å legge et filsystem der, bare litt smartere ;)
<lolgnu> Det virker meningsløst da
<lolgnu> Jeg vil ha mindre abstraksjon, ikke mer
<RoyK> det er ikke meningsløst om du vil bruke zfs i SAN-øyemed
<lolgnu> Er SAN dyrt?
<RoyK> kommersielt SAN er dyrt
<RoyK> men SAN bygget på ZFS koster jo ikke mer enn godt nettverk
<RoyK> vi kjøpte ei ny hylle til SAN-et vårt - Dell Equallogic - hylla er på 48 3TB-disker. pris: 350k
<RoyK> og Equallogic er blant de rimelige SAN-løsningene der ute
<RoyK> (av gode grunner)
<lolgnu> Dyrt
<RoyK> men skikkelige SAN har jo gjerne tierd storage også, type, den fører statistikk på hva som brukes mest og flytter det som brukes mest til raske, små hyller, fra SSD til 15k-disker til 10k-disker til 7k2-disker. noen (som uio) bruker også noen petabyte med tape i bakkant for å lagre det som brukes skjeldent der
<RoyK> den nye lagringsløsninga til uio har vel 7PiB totalt, tror jeg, hvorav 5PiB er tapearkiv
<RoyK> regner med at det tar litt plass :P
<lolgnu> Jeg så på komplett at 4TB endelig koster det samme som 3TB per disk
<lolgnu> Jeg regnet litt på hvor sikker data er med forskjellige raid
<lolgnu> Ser ut som raidz3 med 3 disker er ganske feilsikkert
<RoyK> heh - det funker dårlig ;)
<RoyK> må jo ha plass til dataene også
<lolgnu> Hvor dårlig?
<lolgnu> 8TB burde holde for en stund
<lolgnu> Å oppgradere til 16TB blir ikke så dyrt da
<lolgnu> Kan også gå opp til 24 eller 32
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvordan skal du få plass til data om du har tre disker og trippel paritet? ;)
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg tenkte med 11 disker
<RoyK> du skrev 3 disker
<RoyK> raidz3 på 11 disker er rimelig safe
<RoyK> eller overkill
<RoyK> alt ettersom
<lolgnu> jeg mente 11
<lolgnu> Jeg har sovvet lite i det siste
<lolgnu> edruelighet er farlig :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> lolgnu: pfff
<lolgnu> jeg sover mye bedre når jeg drikker
<Solskogen> hver gang jeg prøver på det blir det jævla søl
<Solskogen> lolgnu: zfs er ikke et filsystem du kan montere på flere maskiner samtidig, om det var det du mente.
<lolgnu> Solskogen: jeg ville egentlig bare dele filer på en bedre måte enn sshfs
<Solskogen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clustered_file_system
<RoyK> ext4 er heller ikke så glad i å bli delt
<Solskogen> ikke uten nfs eller smb/cifs nei
<Solskogen> veldig få filsystemer er det
 * RoyK knota litt med ei KVM-klynge for et års tid siden og hadde noen tilfeller før ting var oppe og gikk at VM-er ble starta på begge nodene samtidig
<RoyK> bittelittegranne korrupsjon
<RoyK> klynga bruker GFS2 til delt lagring
<lolgnu> så jeg bør bruke nfs?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> med mindre du skal dele filer med windoze
<RoyK> da bruker du samba
<RoyK> windows støtter nfs i teorien, men i praksis suger den støtten rimelig hardt (som i "sucks sick through a thin straw")
<lolgnu> samba suger jo mer
<lolgnu> da burker jeg heller sfpt
<Solskogen> hva suger med samba?
<lolgnu> windows
<RoyK> lolgnu: samba funker jo fint
<RoyK> vi har det på sju servere som brukes av cirka 20000 brukere ;)
<RoyK> (totalt)
<Mathias> nfs <3
<Mathias> tryner ikke konstant mens den snegler seg bortover
<lolgnu> Hvor mange disker får jeg inn i 5x 5,25" brønner?
<RoyK> 8?
<RoyK> 5-i-3 og 3-i-2
<RoyK> finner du noe med 6 brønner, får du jo plass til 10
<RoyK> lolgnu: fikk du svar fra finn-fyren?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, tenker jeg må ringe i dag hvis han ikke sender epost
<lolgnu> RoyK: Da kan jeg faktisk få plass inni mitt kabinett
 * RoyK ringte fyren
<RoyK> han hadde visst glemt hele greia
<RoyK> tenkte kanskje å kjøpe den for å få innmaten, men den var visst såpass gammal at jeg ikke trenger
<lolgnu> Åja
<RoyK> lolgnu: men ring ham - maskinen står der
<lolgnu> Men han selger fortsatt?
<lolgnu> Sa han noe om diskene?
<RoyK> kabinettet ser jo fett ut
<RoyK> nei, spurte ikke
<RoyK> lolgnu: kjøp den, så tar jeg kabinett+psu for 500?
<lolgnu> Jeg vil putte alt inni mitt CM Storm
<RoyK> hk+cpu også?
<RoyK> psu?
<lolgnu> Nei, bare diskene og kontrollerne
<RoyK> jau
<lolgnu> SÃ¥fremt de vil samarbeide med mitt HK
<RoyK> spør hva slags kontroller det er, da
<lolgnu> Eneste er at jeg skal på ferie nå, kunne bedt han sende til bestemor da.
<RoyK> lolgnu: mulig kontrollerne er pci/pci-x, er jo ganske gamle
<lolgnu> Men jeg kan bruke billigkontrollere?
<RoyK> du kan få noen billig av meg, bare jeg får kjøpt nytt hk og får opp den gode kontrolleren
<lolgnu> Jeg har 3 vanlig PCI, 2 PCI-express 2.0 x16, og 2 bittesmå pci-express
<lolgnu> Ser ut som det er 500 for en PCIe 2.0 x4 med 4 porter
<lolgnu> RoyK: ringte du han nå eller i går?
<RoyK> nå
<Mathias> lolgnu: er ikke det pcie 1x?
<RoyK> pcie 2.0 4x leverer cirka 2GB/s, gammeldags PCI leverer 200MB/s på en god dag
<lolgnu> Pris for 4 sataledninger = 345, pris for kontroller med ledningene = 500
<lolgnu> 155 for en kontroller er ikke ille :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: satakabler kjøper man på ebay :P
<RoyK> kjøp et titalls stykker, så har du ;)
<lolgnu> fuck, stakk hånda ned i en pose med flytende nikotin
<RoyK> hihi
<lolgnu> RoyK: trenger du psu og kabinett fort? Eller kan det vente et par uker? Og harddiskene overlever å bli kjørt gjennom norge?
<RoyK> harddisker tåler mye når de ikke snurrer
<RoyK> men trenger ikke noe med en gang, nei
<Mathias> lolgnu: du har flytende nikotin liggende å slenge? :o
<lolgnu> Mathias: Mekket egen nikotinveske til esigg, flaskene var ikke lukket så det var søkkvått i posen
<lolgnu> Jeg er usikker på konsentrasjonen
<Mathias> haha
<lolgnu> RoyK: Da kunne jeg bestilt på oppkrav eller whatever opp til bestemor og så kommet ned når jeg er ferdig med ferie. Da kan jeg bruke ferien til å leke med zfs
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> tredje dagen på rad med "låst" nakke
<IvarB> *sutre*
<Mathias> *
<Mathias> hirr
 * lolgnu lager tincture til IvarB 
<Mathias> *gi amd-laptop til IvarB*
<IvarB> Mathias: skal jeg legge den på nakken? :P
<Mathias> mhm
<IvarB> lolgnu: hva er det?
<lolgnu> IvarB: et virkestoff oppløst i noe
<lolgnu> Kan brukes topikalt ved smerter/hovenhet
<Mathias> fittejava
<IvarB> lolgnu: ok :)
<IvarB> Mathias: java er latterlig ustabilt
<IvarB> vi har et java-basert kassa-system på jobben....
<IvarB> du trenger bare å se hardt på det for at det skal krasje
<RoyK> følelsen når en disk går fra 2 til 14 pending sectors over natta...
<Mathias> den minecraftserveren jeg har klarer faktisk svirre i en uke før den tryner
<lolgnu> RoyK: min har 716, den funker fortsatt fint :P
<Mathias> RoyK: queue theme from jaws
<RoyK> Device: /dev/sde [SAT], 12 Offline uncorrectable sectors
<RoyK> jeje - ikke min boks :P
<lolgnu> min har bare 714 offline uncorrectable
<lolgnu> 2 sektorer som fortsatt kan joine de 47 andre reallokerte
<lolgnu> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=343072
<lolgnu> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765988
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ har jeg plass til 8 til disker
<lolgnu> da vil jeg få plass til totalt 13 i mitt kabinett
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> 13x1?
<RoyK> eller 12x1+rot?
<lolgnu> Jeg skjønner ikke
<lolgnu> 11 i raidz3
<lolgnu> 3 speilet for rota
<lolgnu> uhm
<RoyK> ok
<lolgnu> da har jeg en disk for mye
<RoyK> 10 i rz3, da
<RoyK> eller ta ut den dårligste av diskene i rotspeilet
<RoyK> 3veisspeil er litt overkill ;)
<lolgnu> Er vel mest fornuftig å ta ut den fillete i rotspeilet
<lolgnu> tror det eneste den gjør er å gi meg mindre I/O
<RoyK> treveisspeil for _rota_ er *veldig* overkill
<lolgnu> ja, og jeg vil jo uansett ha den siste hvis begge dør
<lolgnu> da får den heller være en offline backup
<RoyK> stapp den i en dokk og kjør rsync i ny og ne
<RoyK> lolgnu: ringte du finnmannen?
<lolgnu> nei
<lolgnu> MÃ¥ finne ut hvor jeg vil ha den
<RoyK> mhm
<lolgnu> Navn Navnesen c/o lolgnu <- er det sånn man mottar noe til en annen adresse?
<lolgnu> Hvor godt må harddisker festes? Kan jeg putte dem inni et bur som er ducktapet til gulvet? :P
<IvarB> ducktape...
<lolgnu> IvarB: du vil jo ikke ha vibrasjoner
<IvarB> kvakk kvakk
<RoyK> lolgnu: ditt navn c/o personen du er hos, adressen til personen du er os
<lolgnu> ah, goodie
<RoyK> c/o betyr (in) care of
<lolgnu> spesielt
<Mathias> lolgnu: duct tape, ikke ducktape ;P
<RoyK> eller gaffateip
 * RoyK ser for seg lolgnu teipe sammen stokkender langs akerselva og påfølgende oppslag i dagbla' :D
<lolgnu> IvarB: som sagt, jeg sover lite for tiden
<lolgnu> duct tape skulle det selvsagt vært
 * dr0pix tukler med pekere
<dr0pix> Skal lese inn et desimaltall og en bokstav. Skulle hatt tallet i en double eller bruke verdien i beregning. FÃ¥r ikke til
<dr0pix> cout << "\n\tUSAGE: " << argv[0] << " <number> c/k/f (celsius/kelvin/fahrenheit)\n";
<dr0pix> Gir kanskje en tanke om hva det gjør
<geirha> Hva er problemet?
<dr0pix> Er forholdshvis fersk på språket, men prøver litt, kode http://pastebin.com/1fupzWT7 kompilator(g++): http://pastebin.com/qA3AQsay
<dr0pix> &argv gir adressen hvor hele arrayet er lagret i minnet?
<geirha> du gir den adressa til argv der. Det du vil er å konvertere argv[1] til double
<dr0pix> argv[2] er vel tallet, men ja
<dr0pix> "typecasting" ?
<geirha> dvs jeg så på  double ptr = &argv;  som var den første feilen jeg så
<dr0pix> Ja, det var noe jeg skrev for å teste
<geirha> I C bruker man strtof
<geirha> Husker ikke om C++ har noe mer c++-aktig
<dr0pix> heh
<dr0pix> Fjerner linja
<geirha> Ah ja, du gjør det via stringstream
<geirha> http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/articles/9645/
<geirha> Lenge siden jeg har tatt i C++ nå. Er mer borti C enn C++
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> Men
<dr0pix> string objektet ja
<dr0pix> Det leses jo inn i et char array
<dr0pix> stringstream convert;
<dr0pix> convert << argv[2];
<dr0pix> ? :)
<dr0pix> string til int går det ascii? som char --> int
<dr0pix> gir*
<geirha> http://sprunge.us/SJQV?c++
<geirha> ./a.out 5.2f -> number: 5.2, unit: f
<dr0pix> ahh
<dr0pix> takk =)
<geirha> kan også gjøre stringstream ss(argv[1]); i stedet for ss << argv[1];
<dr0pix> Funker nå, om formlene er riktige
<dr0pix> :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: strtol() kanskje?
 * RoyK tenker C
<RoyK> du bør uansett sjekke argumentene før du begynner å behandle dem
<RoyK> 1: sjekk at argv[1] faktisk er et nummer, 2: sjekk at argv[2] er en av [ckf], 3: du har ikke noen argv[3] med syntaksen du skriver der
<RoyK> ellers synes jeg det er dårlig praksis å jobbe direkte mot argv[]. Bedre å bruke godt navngitte lokale variabler sånn at koden er leselig også et år senere
<RoyK> ikke så nøye med 24 linjer, men når du får noen hundre eller noen tusen linjer, så begynner sånt å bli essensielt, og det er litt seint å tenke på dét når plutselig koden er lang
<RoyK> ...og så er det jo greit å sjekke at det ikke er for mange argumenter også - her tillater du ørtogfjørti parametere - selv om det strengt tatt er en småting
<dr0pix> RoyK: Takk
<dr0pix> Argument 0 er programnavnet ja, jeg tenkte feil
<dr0pix> Det meste starter på 0 i datasammenheng :)
<RoyK> dr0pix: bare hyggelig :)
<RoyK> det med navn på funksjoner og variabler er viktig
<RoyK> ja, og så deklarerer du c, k og f lokalt i if-blokker, det gir ikke mening, da mister de verdien på utsida av blokkene
<RoyK> ...og en peker skal vel deklareres som void *peker, og ikke som en double, selv om jeg ikke helt forstår hva du skal med den pekeren
<RoyK> c++ hånterer jo strenger med klasser, type <string>, mye lettere enn å drive og dille med ting the-c-way
<dr0pix> RoyK: mhm, jeg lærer meg vel hva som lønner seg etterhvert, er klar over de lokale variablene
 * RoyK har litt lite å gjøre og prøver å skrive om sølet til dr0pix  ;)
<dr0pix> Boka jeg leste for en stund tilbake nanvga jo ting på norsk, kanksje en dårlig vane?
<dr0pix> navnga*
<RoyK> neida
<dr0pix> Da fortsetter jeg på norsk :P Så får jeg se mer va andre bruker etterhvert
<dr0pix> hva*
<dr0pix> Tror jeg har gått av å forstå en del C
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> RoyK: Husker du no om hvorfor man bruker to * i pekere? Hva som er hensikten
<dr0pix> char buf[256] ~= char *buf;  // string (array of chars) abc
<dr0pix> char buf[10][256] ~= char **buf; // array of strings (abc, def)
<dr0pix> hm
<RoyK> pekere har alltid forvirra meg litt
<RoyK> altså - **adsf er vel en peker til pekere
<RoyK> *asdf er en peker
<dr0pix> ok, også var det det å forstå når det var nyttig med adressen til en adresse
 * dr0pix er forvirra
<dr0pix> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2234155/?ref_=sr_1 *skal se* :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: matten din er feil, men denne koden ser ut til å virke http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805082/
<RoyK> dvs bortsett fra matten, som jeg ikke har gjort noe med :P
<geirha> #include <stdlib.h> -> #include <cstdlib>
<RoyK> så finnes det sikkert en smart c++-greie for å gjøre om streng til int/float, men c-metoden funker også
<dr0pix> Var ryddig å bruke switch
<dr0pix> :)
<geirha> Ja, stringstream
<dr0pix> RoyK: Skrev du den nå?
<RoyK> det er forresten 273.15, ikke 274.15
<dr0pix> mhm
<RoyK> ja, også bør man sikkert sette c = inntemp i tilfelle enhet = c
<geirha> stringstream ss; ss << argv[1] << ' ' << argv[2]; ss >> inntemp >> enhet;
<RoyK> det glømte jeg
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ja, smartere
<RoyK> pastebin resultatet når du er ferdig, da :)
<RoyK> har ikke koda spesielt mye c++
<RoyK> da kan du ta bort stdlib.h i include
<dr0pix> Ikke verst :P
<RoyK> dvs, har ikke koda mye c++, men har koda endel c de siste åra
<dr0pix> Det er vel mye likt? Bortsett fra at C++ tar hånd om enkelte ting av seg selv?
<geirha> Egentlig ikke så veldig likt
<dr0pix> Okai
<dr0pix> Kanskje jeg burde kjøpe ei bok med C..
<geirha> Det er veldig forskjellige konvensjoner for hvordan man skal gjøre ting i C og C++.
<geirha> Man kan gjøre det likt i C++ som i C, men da er det ikke så mye poeng i å bruke C++
<dr0pix> aha :)
<dr0pix> Bruker foreløpig bare de metodene jeg føler meg tryggest på. C eller C++
<dr0pix> men men
<RoyK> dr0pix: C ble utvikla for å lage noe nærmest mulig maskinkode for å gjøre det mulig å skrive operatisystemer (unix) som var flyttbare mellom forskjellige arkitekturer
<RoyK> så C er ikke spesielt programmerervennlig
<RoyK> i dag er det ikke så mange som bruker C lenger (bortsett fra den harde kjernen i *nix-miljøer). C++ har kanskje noe mer overhead, men det sparer du fort inn på med at du slipper å jobbe med pekere direkte
<dr0pix> oki
<dr0pix> Har jo lyst til å lære minnet og håndteringen
<RoyK> da er det jo bare å sette seg ned og parse tekst i C :D
<RoyK> når det går som smurt, bør du kunne pekere
<RoyK> dr0pix: men fortsett på den kalkulatoren din, og lag den i ei klasse, så får du prøvd det også
<dr0pix> temperatur temp1; temp1.iknowwhatkelvinitis(kevin_value);
<dr0pix> et eller annet
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke en konstruktør?
<dr0pix> konstruktør?
<RoyK> constructor på nynorsk
<RoyK> kjøres når du lager et objekt av ei klasse
<dr0pix> ah
<RoyK> temp = new temperatur(verdi, enhet);
<RoyK> f.eks.
<dr0pix> ja, den skulle vært der
<dr0pix> eller
<dr0pix> Nå ble jeg usikker på om jeg forstod deg rett
<RoyK> http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/constructor_destructor_ordering.html
<RoyK> evt http://www.fredosaurus.com/notes-cpp/oop-condestructors/constructors.html
<RoyK> dr0pix: er det noe du skal lage, eller vil du bare lære c++?
<dr0pix> RoyK: Lære det. Men har forstått at jeg aldri får gjort noe fremgang om jeg ikke prøver å lage no
<dr0pix> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=169071419941282&set=vb.324449844246908&type=2&theater
<dr0pix> Lesing er ikke noe artig, men det gir best forståelse. Får åpne boka og lese en del kapitler om igjen en dag
<dr0pix> http://www.gamer.no/artikler/148528/sverige-innforer-lan-avgift/
<RoyK> så det
<dr0pix> å sammenligne world of warcraft med spillautomater
<dr0pix> Man betaler for å spille, men satser vel ikke penge i like stor grad?
<dr0pix> penger*
<Malinux> kan man vinne penger i world of warcraft?
<Malinux> spilleautomater gjør jo at dumme folk tror de skal vinne en masse penger og på den måten bruker opp pengene sine
<Malinux> wow er vel noe månedspris
<dr0pix> Malinux: wow har jo en avhengighetsfator. Og man kan jo tjene penger i spillets økonomisystem, dog ikke ekte valuta
<dr0pix> ! xD
<dr0pix> faktor skulle det stå
 * dr0pix leser litt om klasser
<RoyK> klassekampen.no? :D
<dr0pix> RoyK: nei, http://zingmagazine.com/drupal/node/33699
<dr0pix> neida, objekter og klasser
<RoyK> regna med det ;)
<lolgnu> Bah, selgeren svarte ikke
<lolgnu> Kompis ba meg hjelpe til med flytting så jeg ble litt opptatt
<RoyK> lolgnu: fikk du bestilt serveren?
<lolgnu> RoyK: ringte, fikk ikke svar
<lolgnu> kjipt, for nå må jeg bli her en dag eller to til
<lolgnu> Har de drill på bitraf?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> ellers har jeg
<RoyK> du kan låne
<lolgnu> kan den drille stål/aluminium?
<RoyK> vet ikke om jeg har metallbor
<RoyK> tror det
 * RoyK leste nettopp ut The Ocean at the End of The Lane av Neil Gaiman - for andre gang - tror du skal være rimelig pragmatisk for ikke å like den boka :D
<lolgnu> RoyK: han ringte tilbake
<lolgnu> Fikk den
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> får jeg psu og kabinett for 500?
<RoyK> hk+cpu++ er jo gammelt, så trenger ikke det
<lolgnu> Likte fargen på ledningene fra PSUen, men jeg har ikke bruk for det :P
<RoyK> kan kanskje legges ut på gis bort på finn.no, eller resirkuleres :P
<RoyK> har rimelig død server for tida, masse korrupsjon og svineri, så setter den opp når jeg får inn nytt hk
<lolgnu> Var pci kontrollere
<lolgnu> Men jeg tenker det fikser man :P
<RoyK> det går tregt
<RoyK> ringte digital impuls i dag og spurte om nytt hk
<lolgnu> De sa nei? :P
<RoyK> om det støtta den diskkontrolleren min osv
<RoyK> fikk beskjed om at jeg bare fikk prøve og heller komme tilbake med hk om det ikke funka
<RoyK> sånt er fint :)
<lolgnu> Jeg bestilte et fra komplett
<lolgnu> Det var også feil
<RoyK> liker DI, bedre service
<lolgnu> Fikk byttet da
<lolgnu> Jeg har aldri hatt problemer med komplett, men jeg har ikke drept noen produkter ennå
<RoyK> og lettere å gå i butikk å få ting fiksa, selv om det koster en hundrings ekstra
<lolgnu> Men faen da, jeg får jo ikke plass til disse diskene på noen som helst fornuftig måte
<RoyK> om noen her liker bøker, prøv noe av Gaiman, spesielt Neverwhere og The Ocean at the End of the Lane
<RoyK> helt fantastisk
<lolgnu> HK har lpt, det trenger jeg faktisk
<lolgnu> Dual NIC, det trenger jeg også :P
<RoyK> lpt?
<lolgnu> den lange rosa printerporten?
<lolgnu> parallel?
<RoyK> hva skal du med parallellport?
<RoyK> har du gammel matriseskriver liggende?
<lolgnu> Har en IBMskriver fra 96-97
<lolgnu> Den er rimelig kul
<RoyK> matrise?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: aften
<RoyK> lolgnu: modellnummer?
<jo-erlend> RoyK :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: Det er laser, elendig oppløsning
<jo-erlend> holder på å flytte desktopen over på saucy.
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - 300dpi?
<RoyK> lolgnu: kanskje den har nettkort?
<lolgnu> nei, bar lpt
<RoyK> lolgnu: da jeg gikk siste året på videregående, for 20 år siden eller så, så fortalte læreren at det gikk mot serielle overføringsprotokoller ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> så IDE/ATA ble til SATA, SCSI ble til SAS, PCI ble til PCI-e
<jo-erlend> da jeg gikk siste året på videregående, for snart femten år siden, sa læreren at det egentlig ikke var noe særlig vits å fokusere for mye på IPv4, for snart ville IPv6 ta over likevel. :)
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> TTT! :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: vi hadde *rimelig* mye problemer med å finne en ny kjernesvitsj som kunne takle IPv6 for noen tusen pc-er på jobb
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fant noe fra cisco som takler det greit, eller, vi får se, bytter til nye kjernesvitsjer i morra
<lolgnu> RoyK: neste gang kan dere låne D-linken min :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: en cisco til en halv mill klarer jobben litt bedre ;)
<lolgnu> pfth
<jo-erlend> RoyK, tipper kanskje at det lolgnu egentlig mente var at dere kunne byttelåne. :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: Min lar meg være på IRC samtidig som jeg ser på netflix og skriver ut
<RoyK> lolgnu: stas
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: bare hvis ciscoen er stillere
<RoyK> lolgnu: men sikkert dårlig med BGP-støtte og sånt
<lolgnu> BGP?
<RoyK> lolgnu: *flire* - den bruker nok sine 200W og er ikke så stille ;)
<RoyK> lolgnu: border gateway protocol
<lolgnu> min er bare en unmanaged switch, den gjør vel lite annet enn å bråke
<RoyK> lolgnu: med etpar linker mot NIX1 og NIX2 på 10Gbps
<RoyK> lolgnu: 10U stor eller så
<RoyK> lolgnu: går litt trafikk gjennom hioa.no sitt nett ;)
<lolgnu> DEM-310GT: 1000BASE-LX SFP Module, up to 10Km
<lolgnu> Når jeg til NIX1 og 2 på 10Km?
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, men har du SFP-moduler til single mode?
<RoyK> NIX1 står vel på blindern, tror jeg
<RoyK> NIX2 på olavsplass
<RoyK> men da må du ha dedikert fiber
<RoyK> og ei ip-blokk registrert på deg
<RoyK> og BGP-støtte
<lolgnu> NÃ¥r fint til NIX
<lolgnu> NIX1
<RoyK> men fiber direkte dit koster jo litt, da (;
<RoyK> og ip-adresser er litt vanskelig å få tak i nå
<RoyK> dvs, du kan kanskje få noe på v6
<RoyK> ei 64-blokk om du er kreativ
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hva skal jeg med en utdatert versjon? :P
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å nå ting med ipv6 om serverne er på v4
<RoyK> dvs, du kan bruke nat64
<RoyK> det meste går jo på v4 fremdeles
<lolgnu> RoyK: den serveren jeg nettopp kjøpte har to nic, kan ikke den route ting til IPv4 gjennom serveren min?
<RoyK> du kan ikke rute v4/v6, du må bruke nat64
<RoyK> eller tilsvarende
<RoyK> ruting skjer på lag 3
<RoyK> som i tcp/ip-verdenen er IP
<RoyK> så bytter du til ipv6, kan du ikke rute, da må du bridge eller sette opp en gateway eller en nat-sak
<lolgnu> den støtter visst ikke bgp
 * lolgnu legger spaden tilbake i boden
<RoyK> du trenger ikke bgp med mindre du har flere tilkoblinger
<lolgnu> en til NIX1 og en til NIX2
<RoyK> ja, da må du ha bgp, og ei nettblokk
<RoyK> ikke noe dhcp der i gården
<lolgnu> hva ville skjedd om jeg bare valgte en random IP?
<RoyK> da ville du ikke få noe nett
<RoyK> det rutes fra ei nettblokk til ei anna
<RoyK> kommer det fra noe tilfeldig søl, kastes pakkene
<lolgnu>  /16 IPv4 Addresses For Sale, Asking $11/IP
<RoyK> om du prøver å velge for mye rart, eller om det blir kollisjoner, så vil nok uninett kaste deg ut ganske raskt
<RoyK> det rutes per nett, ikke per ip
<RoyK> så touch luck der
<lolgnu> hvor mange iper er det i en /16?
<RoyK> 2^16
<lolgnu> det er jo ikke helt rimelig
<RoyK> $11 for en ip-adresse er jo bare latterlig
<lolgnu> 65536 iper
<lolgnu> jeg har ikke så mange pcer
<lolgnu> 2^2 hadde passet meg bedre
<lolgnu> RoyK: hvordan funker det, vil jeg kunne beholde den for alltid?
<lolgnu> Jeg tenkte det var måndetlig pris
<RoyK> lolgnu: om du får ei blokk fra offisielt hold, koster det ikke stort, men det er *vanskelig*
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg tror det er like greit at jeg sparer ryggen min for å grave 3,6KM med grøft
<RoyK> hihi
<lolgnu> Jeg må finne en midlertidig harddiskløsning
<RoyK> men får du den serveren?
<lolgnu> jau
<lolgnu> skulle sende i morgne på oppkrav
<RoyK> til bestemor eller oslo?
<lolgnu> oslo
<RoyK> vil gjerne kjøpe kabinett og psu
<lolgnu> venter på en pakke som er i tromsø, så da kan vi likesågdt vente litt til
<RoyK> tenker på 10 disker i front her
<RoyK> raidet jeg har er jo korrupt, så like greit å sette opp noe nytt
<RoyK> 8x2TB i raidz2, tenker jeg
<RoyK> evt 7x2+spare
<RoyK> tar litt tid med restore, men tid har man jo
<lolgnu> jeg satser på raidz3 og at det ikke er grusomt
<RoyK> det funker
<lolgnu> er ikke 8x2 bedre for ytelse?
<RoyK> men er tregt
<lolgnu> Mesteparten av min workload er jo treeege writes
<RoyK> nei, det er myter der ute som sier at 2^x er bedre
<lolgnu> Det er sant hvis du har 4k sektorer
<RoyK> men om det var, så er det bedre med 10 i raidz2, med 8 striper
<RoyK> nei, det er har ikke noe å si
<RoyK> med 4k-sektorer må du bare lage poolen med andre innstillinger
<lolgnu> Kunne jeg lånt 2x 1TB for å bygge raidet?
<lolgnu> eller kan man lage degraded raidZ3?
<RoyK> ashift=12
<lolgnu> skulle det ikke være ashift=9?
<RoyK> har vel en 1,5TB eller to liggende
<RoyK> ashift=9 er for 512b-sektorer
<RoyK> 2^9=512
<lolgnu> For jeg vil overføre fra 3tb diskene uten å degradere arrayet
<RoyK> det er jo bare rsync
<RoyK> det som skjer under, er jo ikke relevant for dataene
<lolgnu> Men jeg må få datane fra mdraid over til zfs så jeg kan bruke diskene i zpoolet
<Mathias> natta
<Mathias> tror jeg bare skulle kjøpt 10 snurredisker mens jeg kjøpte maskinen :P
<RoyK> natta, Mathias
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> 916 gb ledig igjen på den :P
<Mathias> men så kan jo halvannen TB hives ut vinduet
<RoyK> Mathias: én disk?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> stortsett kun filmer lastet ned :P
<Mathias> 67 filmer ifølge plex
<Mathias> men natta, igjen :P
<RoyK> natta
<lolgnu> Det Li lian kabinettet ser faktisk ganske brukbart ut
<RoyK> hvilket?
<lolgnu> RoyK: det jeg selger til deg
<RoyK> ah
<dr0pix> Hvor ligger Hvalerhallen? Nær Fredrikstad, eller
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg skulle åpne det programmet for å vise hvor plassen går med hen. Det heter "Analyse av Diskplass" i dash. Så jeg skrev selvsagt "anal" og trykket enter. Og det morsomme var at jeg bare minutter før tenkte at jeg vel aldri ville skrive inn noe i dash som kunne bli brukt mot meg! :)
 * vlt lurer på hva som jo-erlend har funnet
<RoyK> root@roysk:~# dash
<RoyK> # anal
<RoyK> dash: 1: anal: not found
 * RoyK lurer på hva jo-erlend babler om
<vlt> :-D
<dr0pix> hehe
<dr0pix> Utrolig nok lå hallen i Hvaler. Likevel finnes den bare i Oslo på googlemaps
<dr0pix> Var "lan" der fra idag til søndag.
<lolgnu> var det ulokalt?
 * lolgnu trengef en røyk
<dr0pix> aka offentlig ja :P
<dr0pix> i Hvalerhallen før "Hvalertunellen"
<dr0pix> Var visst skilta
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hehe, en annen dash enn du tenker på, tror jeg. :)
<Malinux> jo-erlend: lol :D
<jo-erlend> halla Malinux! Det var en stund siden :)
 * jo-erlend har flytta og alt mulig. Derfor han ikke har vært her på en stund. :)
<winb> Når jeg trykker powerknappen på laptopen ønsker jeg at laptopen skal gå direkte i suspend mode. Hvordan får jeg dette til ?
<winb> Nå får jeg flere alternativer når jeg trykker på knappen
<dr0pix> winb: Si ifra om du får den til å våkne etter suspend ved å trykke på powerknappen
<winb> dr0pix: Den våkner ved å trykke powerknapp
<dr0pix> åja hm, har ikke fått skjermbilde etterpå på min laptop
<winb> Lenovo Thinkpad SL510
<dr0pix> winb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-power-options
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ja, en stund siden jeg har sett deg her inne, men så deg vel her i går da
<Malinux> og ja, du har vel vært mer enn optatt med flytting :) Håper du trives på nytt sted :)
<dr0pix> RoyK: konstruktører brukes til initiering av objektets datamedlemmer! Om jeg forstod det rett
<dr0pix> Hadde ikke lest det tidligere
<dr0pix> Kom i kapittelet "Mer om klasser"
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg gjør det, mange takk! :) Kanskje særlig etter at jeg fikk lagt inn fiber :)
<jo-erlend> har byttet til saucy nå. Rent hjemmeområde og alt. Tar litt tid å bygge opp igjen, naturligvis, men det trengte en seriøs rydding. Men det er litt morsomt å kjenne at ting ikke funker som det skal igjen. ;) har vært på 12.04 til nå.
 * dr0pix joina #windows :O
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ok. Jeg holder meg til 12.04 frem til 14.04 kommer
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg hadde også tenkt til det, men jeg orker ikke å ha det så stabilt :>
<jo-erlend> men det er vel kanskje heller det at jeg kjenner at jeg har lyst til å progge litt igjen og da trenger jeg endel ting som ikke finnes i 12.04.
<lolgnu> jeg ble på 12.04 fordi gpuen ikke ville 12.04
<jo-erlend> heh. Hæ?
<jo-erlend> men der sa du noe. Det hadde jeg ikke tenkt over engang, men i 12.04 tydde jeg til proprietære drivere for skjermkortet fordi dash hadde en tendens til å henge litt. I saucy går det skikkelig unna med de åpne driverne. Det er bra.
<lolgnu> fikk ikke til drivere
<jo-erlend> du mente altså 13.04 i den siste? :)
<jo-erlend> ehrm, den første, mente jeg.
<lolgnu> nei siste
<jo-erlend> heh, ja. Nettopp :)
<lolgnu> er surrete
<jo-erlend> jeg er surrete? Ingen nyhet. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner at jeg kunne hatt lyst til å sjekke om compholio-winen funker bra med de andre norske streaming-tjenestene og om det går an å bygge noe ordentlig rundt det.
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ah, jeg orker ikke ustabilitet for tiden, er for ustabil selv til det
<Malinux> men kanskje det er på tide at jeg sover litt :)
<jo-erlend> tror jeg blir ustabil av stabile systemer jeg. Det går meg på nervene når ting går som smurt. :)
<Malinux> det er jo en dag i morgen også :)
<jo-erlend> det er det. :)
<Malinux> ting som ikke er stabilt går gjerne meg på nervene. Blir liksom den siste dråpen
<jo-erlend> sov godt.
<Malinux> takk :)
<RoyK> dr0pix: mkk ¨
<RoyK> dr0pix: konstrutører er til for å opprette objekter riktig
<dr0pix> mkk?
<dr0pix> Ja, finner vel praktisk nytte for dem ved bruk av objekter etterhvert kanskje :P
<RoyK> tror lolgnu er på vei hjem til fots
<lolgnu> hva kan jeg bruke 53 mi.nutter på løkka til?
<RoyK> bli litt whisky og øl og bilen funker jo ikke så godt da
<lolgnu> alcodroid funker
<lolgnu> den følger med akkurat hvor jeg er
<RoyK> prøv dildroid
<lolgnu> 2.07 sier den. og der er jeg nøktern med vekta mi
<RoyK> tok du bilen hjem?
<RoyK> 2.07 er nok ikke nøkternt
<RoyK> uansett vekt
<RoyK> lolgnu: alkoprosenten i blodet er ikke relatert til vekt
<lolgnu> jeg er her ennå
<lolgnu> og jo, det er den
<lolgnu> spiser babb
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-28
<dr0pix> spiser ost- og skinkepai
<vlt> morn
<Mathias> RoyK: passende sang for deg? http://open.spotify.com/track/1UmededMXwZfUFK1ooRxpv
<RoyK> hva er det her?
 * RoyK har ikke spotify
<Mathias> [12:15:43] -!- Irssi: Flying Spaghetti Monster by Doctor P (from Animal Vegetable Mineral - Part 1) [***--]
<RoyK> ah
<Mathias> spotify.pl ;P
<Mathias> tror fargedatabasen min har blitt korrupt igjen :s
<Mathias> alle er blå :o
<dr0pix> Mathias: De hadde sendt begge vitnemålene på nytt igår.Har de leid inn synsk assistanse?
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Der kom posten. *løpe å sjekke*
<RoyK> dr0pix: venter du på svar fra hioa?
<dr0pix> nei, fikk akkurat vitnemålet fra nith
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> når får du svar fra hioa?
<dr0pix> med postitlapp "Beklager at èn karakter manglet på den forrige"
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> kanskje greit å ta kontakt med studieadministrasjonen på hioa, da?
<dr0pix> Tror de sjekke om søknadene er komplette den 16 elns
<dr0pix> Fristen for settersendelse er den 1 juli
<dr0pix> Burde vel gå bra
<RoyK> det er jo mandag, så i praksis i dag
<RoyK> eller i morra
<dr0pix> "Ettersendes innen 1 juli"
<RoyK> ja, så send i dag
<RoyK> innen == før, så i dag eller i morra
<dr0pix> må finne en kopimaskin
<RoyK> må vel ha stempel også?
<RoyK> type "rett kopi" eller hva det nå heter
<dr0pix> jaha?
<RoyK> sånn at det ikke kan være forfalska på veien
<dr0pix> Hvor får jeg det?
<RoyK> http://www.nki.no/nettstudier/alt-du-trenger-aa-vite-om-nettstudier/alt-om-bestilling/krav-til-dokumentasjon-rett-kopi
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> har ikke laga noe sånt på 20 år - hehe
<RoyK> hør hos NAV
<RoyK> eller kanskje bibliotekeet
<RoyK> NAV burde uansett klare det
<RoyK> så bare å hive seg rundt :)
<dr0pix> postkontoret?
<RoyK> kan også funke
<Mathias> morsomt at de ikke har fått digitalisert stuff
<RoyK> ttt
<Mathias> tull tar tid
<RoyK> hioa.no har hatt innlevering av eksamensoppgaver, også digitale, manuelt i alle år, fram til for to måneder siden, da vi laga en opplastningsløsning for sånt
<RoyK> ting tar tid...
<RoyK> Cisco 6509 er ikke helt som en bordsvitsj
<dr0pix> Da var den rette kopien sendt avgårde med ettersendingsslipp
<dr0pix> :-)
<RoyK> :)
<dr0pix> De fiksa det på biblioteket, tok turen så snart jeg fant ut at det var åpent til 15 og hadde stengt frem til tirsdag
<dr0pix> Lan i Hvalerhallen, 300,- inngang, tilgang på 1Gbps, er det verdt det i 2 kvelder med lasting tross dårlig seng?
<lolgnu> Jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor man ikke har internet på skriftlig eksamen
<lolgnu> Man kommer jo aldri til å jobbe i en jobb der man ikke har tilgang til internet
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> og når nettet er nede?
<lolgnu> Da har man minesveiper og kabal :P
<Malinux> ^^
<jo-erlend_> lolgnu, har ikke det blitt skybasert _enda_? :)
<lolgnu> jo-erlend_: Aner ikke, siden XP har jeg ikke brukt windows.
<jo-erlend_> :)=
<IvarB> skjera folkens? :P
<lolgnu> Jeg prøver å finne en plan for å få disker billig plassert i pcn min
<IvarB> gaffateip
<dr0pix> gaffateip funker til det meste
<lolgnu> jeg er litt skeptisk til å gaffateipe 8 disker sammen og så stappe dem inn i kabinettet
<dr0pix> Er ikke gratis om man betaler for noe? Eller åssen var det igjen?
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809210/
<dr0pix> Disk som feiler?
<lolgnu> Usikker, jeg tror den står i ro akkurat der
<dr0pix>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   194   194   140    -    47
<dr0pix> og
<dr0pix> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--C-   187   186   000    -    716
<dr0pix> Er vel ikke bra?
<lolgnu> dr0pix: Men er det 94, 194 eller 47 reallokerte sektorer?
<dr0pix> hm tja
<dr0pix> tipper 47, emn RoyK vet sikkert
<lolgnu> dr0pix: og 174 av de pending sektorene er jo offline uncorrectable
<dr0pix> aha, hvor ser man det?
<lolgnu> dr0pix: linje 71 rett under pending sectors
<lolgnu> Ville vært litt bekymret hvis det var en datadisk uten redundans
<dr0pix> åja
<lolgnu> Hvis bare sensors ville vist meg mer enn PCI porter hadde jeg blitt lykkelig
<lolgnu> 51 feilete logginer til ssh
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-29
<dr0pix> lolgnu: hmm, ikke meg :P
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> >100 pending sectors er ikke så bra
<lolgnu> Jeg scruber annenhver dag
<lolgnu> ingen feil
<lolgnu> ingenting
<RoyK> fett nok
<RoyK> men med såpass mye feil, kommer disken til å tryne før eller siden
<lolgnu> Har fylt opp 100GB, men den finner ikke noe
<RoyK> drit i det - om disken tryner, så gjør den det
<lolgnu> lm-sensors finner ikke cpuen min
<RoyK> dr0pix: 716 pending sectors er ganske mye
<lolgnu> RoyK: men er ikke offline uncorrectable samme sektorene?
<RoyK> nei, pending sectors er når noe ser ille ut, før sektorene skrives til
<lolgnu> USB-kontrolleren likte ikke den disken
<dr0pix> :P
<lolgnu> badblocks sa til slutt at det var mange milioner feil og at den hadde skannet 790% av disken
<RoyK> lolgnu: kjør en smartctl -t long på den
<lolgnu> tank            251G   21K  251G   1% /tank
<lolgnu> daw
<lolgnu> ext4 godtar ikke filer større enn 2 500 000 TB?
<RoyK> du har ikke filer på 2,5EB uansett
<RoyK> redhat 7 skal visst bruke xfs som standard
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg prøvde å thin provisione
<lolgnu> skulle lage et zpool på 256 zettabyte
<RoyK> du kan ikke bruke tynnprovisjonering på poolen
<RoyK> bare på volumene
<lolgnu> Joda, hvis du lurer zfs med å bruke md til tynnproviseringen
<RoyK> ja, du kan gjøre det
<RoyK> men ikke så smart
<RoyK> men nattttttta
<RoyK> natta
<lolgnu> g'natt
<Mathias> fnatt
<lolgnu> klarte å få korrupsjon på treveisspeilet
<Mathias> kanskje det er du som er korrupt med all denne korrupsjonen?
<lolgnu> gah
<lolgnu> kan ikke ha så mye korrupsjob
<lolgnu> lol
<lolgnu> de friske diskene blir reparert av den ødelagte
<IvarB> mron
<IvarB> hater å jobbe på lørdager...
<lolgnu> morn
<lolgnu> RoyK: fikk du checksumfeil uten snapshot? var feilene begrenset til snapshot?
 * Mathias sitter i en badstue
<vlt> Mathias: Med datamaskinen?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> spiller jo minecraft :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: øh?
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg får checksum feil på alle diskene
<lolgnu> ferrest på disken med alle feilene
<RoyK> pastebin zpool status
<RoyK> lolgnu: ?
<Mathias> lolgnu har daua
<lolgnu> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810048/
<lolgnu> var på elkjøp å lånte en fotoskanner
<RoyK> aue!
<RoyK> det der så ikke så bra ut
<RoyK> la den skrubbe ferdig
<RoyK> virker *veldig* rart om det skal være feil på tre disker samtidig
<RoyK> prøv å spørre på #zfsonlinux
<lolgnu> +den er ferdig
<lolgnu> feilene ligger kun i snapshottene
<Mathias> RoyK: er nok lolgnu som har høy mathiasfaktor
<RoyK> lolgnu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810048/ sier scrub in progress
<lolgnu> RoyK: ja, den er litt gammel
<lolgnu> har ny nå
<RoyK> få se?
<lolgnu> skanner bilder, det får vente litt
<lolgnu> men det er bare snapshot ser det ut til
<RoyK> hadde vært interessant å se output fra zpool status uansett
<lolgnu> joda
<lolgnu> men har fått vinduene der jeg vil ha de og xsane til å være samarbeidsvillig :P
<lolgnu> rødvin og gamle bilder :D
<jo-erlend> går det an å drikke rødvin om sommeren? ;)
<Mathias> tja
<jo-erlend> det går kanskje an i tordenvær. :)
 * RoyK lytter til torden
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du bor kanskje ikke så langt unna? Jeg bor i Frysjaveien, øverst i Maridalsveien.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ser ikke noen grunn til at sommeren skal være noe hinder for å bøtte rødvin, selv om en frisk riesling ofte passer bedre ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ved grefsen kirke, så ikke rare biten
<RoyK> og frysjaveien er ikke øverst i maridalsveien :P
<jo-erlend> jo, høydemessig så?
 * RoyK har sykla rundt maridalsvannet noen ganger ;)
<RoyK> ja, jo, kanskje
<jo-erlend> skjønner at det kunne misforstås. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er forresten litt forundret over hvor mange som vet hvor Frysjaveien ligger. Det er jo ikke noen veldig stor vei akkurat, men alle jeg snakker med, vet hele tiden hvor den er. :)
<RoyK> ikke så lang, men akk så bratt
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg må få fiksa sykkelen min. Det er jo superbra forhold for sykkeltrening rundt her.
<Mathias> søringer, skal vi bytte vær?
<jo-erlend> Mathias, kanskje. Høljende regnvær, kaldt og torden. Hva tilbyr du?
<Mathias> sol, sol og atter sol
 * Mathias oppbevares best under -15
<Mathias> skal helst være sånn at man ser nitrogenet renne av veggene
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva feiler det doningen?
 * RoyK kan litt sykkelmekk
<RoyK> ustilte gir og rustne vaiere og dårlige strømper og slappe bremser? ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det første er at bakhjulet er punktert og det har stått sånn et par-tre år. Tipper det betyr at jeg må bytte slange? Ellers er det noe hikkemikk med girene.
<RoyK> har den stått ute?
<jo-erlend> nei. Dvs, den har stått "ute", men under tak og bak vegger som ikke er tette.
<dr0pix> dstat var et fiffi program
<RoyK> ny slange holder nok, men har den stått ute i 2-3 år, så bør du bytte strømper og vaiere
<jo-erlend> strømper?
<RoyK> ellers blir giret bare tregt og unøyaktig
<RoyK> de greiene vaierne går gjennom
<jo-erlend> ah.
<dr0pix> Mathias: sup?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men den har altså ikke stått helt ute. Er det luftfuktighet, temperatur og sånt du tenker på?
<RoyK> ja, mest fuktighet
<RoyK> temperatur påvirker ikke stort
<RoyK> vaierne ruster litt og alt går suppetregt, så selv om du får stilt gira (noe som i seg selv ikke er spesielt vanskelig), så vil ei strømpe full av gammel moro gjøre at alt er dvaskt
<RoyK> jo-erlend: så du nybygget mitt? http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-sykkel/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, kul sykkel! Inspirert av Batman? ;)
<RoyK> nei ;)
<jo-erlend> ok, men når jeg får hentet sykkelen min, så kan jeg da altså henvende meg til Sykkelkonsulent Karlsbakk? ;)
<RoyK> begynte bare med at jeg ville prøve å bygge et hjul, så ett til, så fant jeg ei billig kinaramme, kjøpte gode deler ellers
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> innrømmer glatt at jeg måtte ha hjelp av en kompis til å ferdigstille gir og stramme opp hjula, menmen ;)
<RoyK> kosta cirka 16k for doningen
<RoyK> cirka halv pris av butikkpris
<jo-erlend> men kanskje først og fremst et morsomt prosjekt?
<RoyK> jupp :)
<RoyK> ingen andre sånne sykler i byen, for å si det sånn ;)
<RoyK> og med Shimano XT foran og bak, og XT-krank, og SLX-bremser, så er den utvilsomt den råeste sykkelen jeg har hatt
<RoyK> Rockshox Reba-gaffel er heller ikke noe å forakte
<RoyK> stem og styre og setepinne og setepinneklemme og andre småting er fra ebay
<RoyK> 10,5kg med de (noe tunge) dekka jeg har på nå
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg husker ikke hva slags sykkel jeg har engang, bare at det er en sånn hybrid-type.
<RoyK> ok :)
<Mathias> dr0pix: fringe og svetting
<dr0pix> trening?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> badstuing
<dr0pix> åja :P
<Mathias> kan sikkert steke egg på gulvet her
<dr0pix> Hva bruker du for irc i badstua?
<Mathias> er fortsatt på soverommet
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> men mistenker at det er en fisjonsreaktor i krypkjelleren under
<dr0pix> en hvaforno?
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> dr0pix: du vet, sånn reaktor man har på kjeller og hadde i chernobyl og sånt
<Mathias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_fission
<Mathias> eller kanskje kald fusjon
<Mathias> hvem vet
<RoyK> kaldfusjon er vel fremdeles en nyte?
<RoyK> myte, evt
<dr0pix> Mathias: Takk for lesestoff
<Mathias> det skjer jo i sola iirc
<RoyK> heh - sola er ikke spesielt kald ;)
<Mathias> heter kald fusjon fordetom
<Mathias> ikke spør meg hvorfor
<jo-erlend> nei. Det heter fusion.
<Mathias> var varm fusjon i sola
<RoyK> nei, kaldfusjon er en teori om at du kan få til fusjon uten at det frigir (mye) varme
 * Mathias roter
<RoyK> hva du nå skal med det
<RoyK> poenget med fusjonskraft, om de noen gang får det til, er jo å produsere energi
<RoyK> energi == varme
<Mathias> må jo ha en eller annen grunn til at det er så jævla varmt her
<Mathias> RoyK: energi har mange former ;P
 * RoyK mumler noe om 400ppm co2
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hmm. Nei, er det det?
<Mathias> varme == energi, men ikke motsatt
<Mathias> energi er jo ikke nødvendigvis varme
<jo-erlend> jeg mener; er du sikker på at målet ved fusjonskraft er å først utvikle varme? Trodde det var et av skrittene de ønsket å unngå.
<dr0pix> aha
<Mathias> dr0pix: og om du trenger lesemateriale har jeg et par foreslag :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei, det heter fusion på engelsk, men ikke på norsk http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=fusjon&begge=+&ordbok=begge
<Mathias> med mindre det er til en sau, da er det fåreslag
<dr0pix> Mathias: Jeg har nok :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fjortisen har rett, som vanlig ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: alt for mye wikipedia vet du :P
<Mathias> etter 20-30 sider slukner man som regel
<RoyK> jo-erlend: er hva hva?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hmm.. Hva?
<RoyK> 16:32 < jo-erlend> RoyK, hmm. Nei, er det det?
<Mathias> mer og mer spennende :P
<Mathias> oi, hirr
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ok, vi må nøste opp litt. For det første, hvorfor sendte du meg til ordboka? Det andre spørsmålet var om du var sikker på at målet ved fusjonskraft var å utvikle varme. Jeg trodde det var ønskelig å utvinne energi direkte nettopp for å slippe det store tapet.
<jo-erlend> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg ser det. Skrev feil først ja.
<Mathias> dr0pix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:LongPages
<RoyK> " The relevant equation is: Knowledge = power = energy = matter = mass; a good bookshop is just a genteel Black Hole that knows how to read."
<Mathias> var noen grusomt lange artikler der :P
<Mathias> *bombe dr0pix med wikiartikler*
<Mathias> blir kanskje litt småsketchy logg etterhvert
 * RoyK hører på King Crimson
<RoyK> fet gitar i bakgrunnen i 7/8-takt og vokal og forgrunnsmusikk i 4/4
<RoyK> rått!
 * RoyK digger progrock
 * Mathias elsker I love techno :P
<RoyK> joda, finnes god techno også
<RoyK> plastikman er litt kult
<Mathias> *høre*
<Mathias> RoyK: veldig interessant musikk fra plastikman :P
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> Mathias: har du hørt Biosphere?
 * RoyK hadde ikke hørt på Plastikman på flere år før han kom på det nå :)
<Mathias> tror ikke det
<RoyK> *det* er bra!
<RoyK> Biosphere er Geir Jenssen fra Tromsø
<Mathias> jeg husker ikke mange navn :P
<RoyK> patashnik er vel den skiva jeg liker best
<RoyK> men det er mye bra derfra
<RoyK> litt halvpsyco, den skiva, men dritbra
<RoyK> men igjen - han har laga mye, bare å lytte ;)
<RoyK> han hadde en konsert for endel år sida, langt oppe i fjellet utafor tromsø, om vinteren
<RoyK> mente det passa med musikken
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> må tåle litt kulde da :P
<Mathias> hvis det var ute
<RoyK> plastikman og biosphere er ikke så ulike
<Mathias> når du sier det ja :P
<RoyK> men er litt inhabil, har ikke hørt nok på plastikman til å sammenlikne dem.
<Mathias> det er sånn musikk man kan ha i bakgrunnen imo
<RoyK> biosphere er litt mer ambient
<RoyK> biosphere er typisk lese-bok-musikk for meg :)
<Mathias> får bare følge begge og svitsje tilbake når jeg er i musikkhumør :P
<RoyK> men sjekk patashnik først
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> han driver visst på fremdeles - ser at patashnik var den andre skiva han ga ut under navnet biosphere
<RoyK> (i 1994, da var vel ikke du født engang :P)
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> oktober i 1996 ;P
<Mathias> noen fine pcie gbit nettverkskort med 3-4 porter?
<RoyK> intel har noen fine 4-portere
<RoyK> hva skal du med det?
<Mathias> likesågreit å bare fortsette å la stasjonæren være gateway
<RoyK> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/network-adapters/gigabit-network-adapters/ethernet-server-adapters.html
<Mathias> kan jeg ha alt av nettverksutstyr bak maskinen :)
<Mathias> og skal kjøpe en wifi-dongle ellernoe å bare plugge i maskinen
<RoyK> men sikkert ikke billig
<RoyK> har et 802.11g-kort liggende, pci
<RoyK> det kan du få rimelig :P
<RoyK> dvs, sikkert billigere på ebukta
<Mathias> skal helst ha 5ghz :P
<Mathias> er noen røvere her som eter opp 3+2 kanaler
<RoyK> dårlig med på 11g
<Mathias> så alt er liksom tatt
<RoyK> har et 11n-kort også, men har ikke fått det til å spille sammen med linux
<Mathias> de var nok litt vel dyre
<RoyK> men hva skal du med fire 1G-porter?
<Mathias> får heller kjøpe en svitsj da
<RoyK> billigere det, ja
<Mathias> tenkte å unngå å ha en halv kvadrillion bokser
<Mathias> blir så mye ryddigere
<RoyK> en 8-port gigE-svitsj får du jo kasta etter deg for noen hundrelapper
<Mathias> og da slipper jeg unna skjøteledningshelvetet
<Mathias> atm gjør jeg en helt idiotisk ting
<Mathias> skjøteledning i skjøteledning i skjøteledning
<RoyK> stikk innom Clas neste gang du er i Tromsø og kjøp ei fjøl med 10-15 stikk
<RoyK> koster ikke rare greiene
<Mathias> tar det heller neste gang jeg flyr sørover :P
<Mathias> må nesten be husutleieren om å stappe et grovvern i sikringsskapet
<RoyK> grovvern?
<Mathias> hjelper ikke med finvern om man ikke har grovvern
<Mathias> blir som å ha bensinfilter uten filter i
 * RoyK vet hverken hva finvern eller grovvern betyr
<Mathias> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overspenningsvern
<Mathias> værsågod :P
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> vi har en litt gammeldags versjon på hovedserverrommet på jobben
<RoyK> en 1-kubbik-stor skilletrafo
<Mathias> kos det
<RoyK> det skal litt til for at en overspenningsspiker kommer gjennom den
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> prøv å koble den rett til en gigantisk teslaspole :P
<Malinux> hadde vært awesome med et tesklatårn :D
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> hatt en i vinduskarmen til å drepe alt av fluer >:D
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760060 ser fin ut
<Malinux> tihi :)
<RoyK> Mathias: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=777031 gjør nok samma nytta
 * Mathias boikotter netgear, tp-link og d-link
<Mathias> netgear er sånn midt i mellom, men tp-link og netgear har vært grusomt ubrukelig
<Mathias> d-link*
<Mathias> hirr
<RoyK> cisco lager nok tinga sine på samme sted
<RoyK> skal vi prøve å møtes, en ubuntunerdegjeng på songsvann til helga?
<Mathias> RoyK: skaff meg en flybillett da ;P
<Mathias> eller så får noen kidnappe meg :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> kan du ikke sende deg på e-post hit da Mathias ? så kan jeg skrive deg ut her. evt. få lånt en 3D-printer så du ikke ser helt flat ut
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> har nok ikke 3d-skanner :P
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og  vent på svar || Treff på Songsvann 6. Juli?
<RoyK> referansen til ubuntu.no er jo bare vissvass - domenet er jo dødt
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> synd
 * RoyK skal utfordre Malinux med sterk, pakistansk mat i morra :D
 * RoyK bytta dekk på sykkelen og så kom plutselig ventilen, med pumpeadapter, fykende ut - prøve igjen i morra, kanskje, lei nå
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> hvor sterk da?
<Mathias> gi meg et nummer på scovilleskalaen
<RoyK> aner ikke hvordan man måler det
<RoyK> Mathias: leste du Little Brother?
<Mathias> nei :p
<RoyK> les!
<RoyK> tror du vil like den ;)
<Mathias> fikk aldri ræva i gir
<RoyK> ligger åpen på nett
<Mathias> skulle vel helst hatt den på (e-)papir
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/
<Mathias> er det kindle som har e-papir?
<RoyK> det er flere formater der
<Mathias> 800 kr for en kindle paperwhite
<Mathias> tror faen at jeg kjøper en :P
<Mathias> noen av dere som har prøvd å lese på en kindle?
<geirha> Har ikke fått med meg at Kindle er tilgjengelige for Norge engang :p
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> litt søtt da amazon eletta George Orwells bok 1984 fra kindle
<RoyK> sier litt
 * RoyK liker papir
<Mathias> om jeg kjøper en kindle blir jeg nok til å lese mer :P
<Mathias> ikke spesielt godt å lese på en 42" med lav oppløsning, eller på telefonen
 * RoyK må ha seg skikkelig sykkelpumpe og en ny slange eller tre
<RoyK> å kjøpe det billigste fra Clas er nok ikke alltid så klokt
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> pumpa opp bakdekket og skrudde av adapteren og så føyk den et sted jeg ikke vet
<RoyK> sammen med ventilen (som jeg trodde var fast)
<RoyK> Mathias: de bruker bøtter og spann av chilli og demper det med yogurtsaus, du blir litt småskev av det
 * RoyK har en fungerende sykkel hengede i sykkelstativet for en liten tur i morra før han skal spise med Malinux 
<Mathias> nesten så jeg leste "fær han skal spise Malinux"
<RoyK> heh - hun er ikke så søt ;)
<Mathias> da bestilles en kindle på tirsdag/onsdag :)
<Malinux> RoyK: du får ikke spise meg nei
<Malinux> hm, er jeg ikke søt?
<RoyK> ikke *så* søt ;)
<RoyK> type, ikke spiselig
 * RoyK angrer som en hund at han ikke dro til ekstremsportveko i år
<dr0pix> Hei mine venner
<dr0pix> Og mine fiender
<RoyK> har du fiender her?
<dr0pix> Ingen anelse :P
 * RoyK har bare én fiende, en server som trenger nytt hovedkort
<dr0pix> hehe
<dr0pix> Installerte netbeans IDE igår, men fant ikke ut hvordan jeg starta det
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> Der! i root@athena:/usr/local/netbeans-7.3.1/bin
<dr0pix> Men hvorfor  vil det ikke kjøre?
<RoyK> kosmisk stråling
<RoyK> kjent fenomen
 * RoyK er i BOFH-humør
 * dr0pix åpner og smeller med kjeften
<Malinux> dr0pix begynner å få en fiende her snart merker jeg :S en eller annen som trengte nytt hovedkort på serveren
<Malinux> hvordan ser en sånn dmesg ut da?
<dr0pix> Leter etter en film eller serie ved navn "Delete" produsert i 2011, har isåfall bare sett en episode, men er forelsket i serien, må ha tak i den!
<Malinux> couldn't boot do to cosmic radiation
<dr0pix> haha :P
<Malinux> kanskje resten av serien er slettet?
<Malinux> er den litt som itcrowd?
 * Malinux elsker it-crowd og har litt crush på Moss <3
<dr0pix> Ja, av myndighetene om serien representerte ekte historie
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> kanskje
<dr0pix> Finner den ikke i it-crowden
<dr0pix> Eller ikke hva jeg ser etter ihvertfall
<RoyK> Malinux: hehe - ikke roy?
<dr0pix> Malinux: http://www.reelz.com/trailer-clips/67662/delete-trailer/
 * RoyK flirer
<Malinux> RoyK: det var dine ord... :P
<Malinux> dr0pix: den heter itcrowd
<RoyK> moss er fin
<Malinux> her er et epic klipp fra it-crowd. Moss er han med afroen :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNif1oozDns
<dr0pix> ouuuh! *søke*!
<RoyK> eller http://karlsbakk.net/fun/stealing.avi
<dr0pix> Malinux: Nei det er ikke den?
<Malinux> dr0pix: nei, det er itcrowd
<Malinux> delete aner jeg ikke noe om
<Malinux> men om delte er litt som itcrowd har jeg veldig lyst å se
<RoyK> stealing.avi er rappa fra itcrowd
<Malinux> jupp
<dr0pix> «Delete imagines a disaster in our all-too-fragile digital world where the web becomes dangerously self-aware with one systematic purpose, to destroy mankind. Faced with possible extinction, there is only one way out - create a second artificial intelligence, just as alive, just as intelligent and just as dangerous.»
<RoyK> lolgnu: ping
 * Mathias biter lolgnu
<RoyK> han sover sikkert
<Malinux> kanskje ikke etter at han har blitt bitt
<dr0pix> zombie?
 * Mathias mumler noe om hjerner :P
 * RoyK blir bare forelska i smarte folk
<RoyK> eller av og til bimboer som ser altfor fine ut
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> får se om jeg får sendt opp den teiproboten
<RoyK> ttt i staten
<Mathias> og ttjt i vegvesenet, psykisk helsevern, ppt, barnevernet og sikker fler etater og fuck knows
<dr0pix> Sendte tvnorge en mail om den filmen :P
<RoyK> Mathias: skjer'a? skal du begynne å studere?
<Mathias> nei, hvordan det?
<Mathias> og ttjt, ting tar jææævla lang tid, ttjlt har ikke samme klangen :P
<Mathias> eller tenker du på kindlen?
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-30
<dr0pix> herregud snakker med en fyr på fb, han trenger en snukabel og mjød adoptre
<dr0pix> snus kabel*, skrev han
<Mathias> snuskabel?
<Mathias> be han kjøpe seg løssnus så kan han lage lange pølser av snus :P
<dr0pix> Lurer på om det er noen andre som skriver, ellers har han promille, som virker ganske uvanlig
<Mathias> kanskje han er overtrøtt
<IvarB> morn
<lolgnu> RoyK: morn
 * IvarB har funnet på et fint slagord å bruke om det blir Høyre regjering... "fjerna" :P
<lolgnu> Fjerna?
<IvarB> fjERNA Solberg ;)
<lolgnu> Så lenge det ikke blir SV så blir det vel ingen nevneverdig forskjell
<lolgnu> Tar vel minst et tiår å fikse veiene, skolene, offentlige bygg generelt og så videre
<lolgnu> Vil helst ha et parti som ikke endrer skattene
<IvarB> er nesten helt enig
<lolgnu> Å skru skatter opp og ned en prosent koster masse arbeid, og innsparelsen er marginal
<IvarB> men arveskatt MÅ forsvinne
<IvarB> det er bare juks fra staten
<lolgnu> Den er jeg også ekstremt i mot
<lolgnu> Hvis du er rik slipper du jo unna skiten, hvis du er fattig må du selge familieboligen til noen som er rik.
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> men du blir jo sittende med en god slump penger...
<IvarB> men likeså... det er kvalmt at staten skal ta seg betalt for at noen har dødd i din familie
<lolgnu> Ja, penger som mister verdi hvert eneste år og med skatteulemper
<lolgnu> Mens de som kan punge ut/ unngå skatten totalt kan få bolig med skattefordeler og verdistigning.
<lolgnu> Jeg ville mye heller hatt et hus til en million enn en million minus arveskatten
<IvarB> arveskatten er jo med på å holde bankene i gang
<lolgnu> Og hvis man skulle kjøpt et mindre hus så mister man jo også masse
<lolgnu> først utgiftene til å selge huset, som ikke er billig
<lolgnu> derretter tar staten sitt, og så når du skal kjøpe nytt må du ut med 2.5% i "dokumentavgift"
<IvarB> mhm
<lolgnu> IvarB: jeg skulle også gjerne blitt kvitt hele momsen, momsregnskap er sinnsykt slitsomt
<lolgnu> Men jeg er i mot å endre den litt, da må man sette opp kassapparat på nytt, og endre regnskapsprogrammet
<lolgnu> og kalkylene
<lolgnu> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/Alle-fire-sonnene-ble-ranet-7243372.html
<IvarB> latterlig "gjeng" som raner unger
<lolgnu> IvarB: jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor de lar være å anmelde når de blir ranet på en plass med kameraer. Og i tillegg hjelper jo statistikken politiet med å prioritere.
<lolgnu> Og da får du alt tilbake på forsikringen
<lolgnu> Mobilforsikring + mastercard så er man dekket
<lolgnu> Da er det bare å overlevere det når noen ber om det, ringe å sperre kort og abonnement uten ugrunnet opphold så slipper man å tape en krone
<IvarB> det er vel neppe problemet her...
<IvarB> det at feige folk har unger som hovedmål for ran... det er saken
<IvarB> det er feigt og latterlig, samtidig
<IvarB> og ganske alvorlig ovenfor ungene som blir utsatt for dette
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ vidt jeg forsto det var det unge som ranet unge
<lolgnu> Som forsåvidt er verre, for selv om politiet finner dem, vil det ikke bety nevneverdig straff, og da kan de bare stå utfor å vente på personen som anmeldte
<Mathias> synd at det ikke er mva-unntak på ebøker :P $100 i "deposit fees" for et par kindle
<Mathias> import*
<Mathias> <-- roter igjen
<lolgnu> start forening, få sjenkebevilgning, kjøp alt innad i foreningen
<lolgnu> sjenkebevligningen gjør dere momspliktig ganske fort
<lolgnu> 50K så er man momspliktig, og da er alt dere kjøper momsfritt
<jo-erlend> heh. Merkelig at det tok så lang tid før jeg hørte det: "Gnome's Hell". :)
<IvarB> ?
<Malinux> SÃ¥ hvilket helvete er det da?
<geirha> (s)hell
<Malinux> d'oh
<Malinux> visst
<Malinux> har jeg aldri tenkt noe på
<Malinux> artig
<IvarB> den biten tok jeg med en gang.. mens jeg drev å letet etter flere uttalemåter/betydninger av "gnome"
<IvarB> jaja
<Mathias> hihi
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo lurt på om jeg skulle prøve å lage en GTK-implementasjon av Unity Dash. Kanskje det hadde vært kult å kalle det Lunacy Desktop?  ;)
<geirha> evt Lunity
<jo-erlend> måtte vært Loonity i såfall da. :)
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg tenkte på først.
<jo-erlend> Men Lunacy Stash og Lunacy Debaucher er jo fine navn, synes jeg. Spørs bare om jeg gidder å lage selve programmet :>
<Mathias> loonity :D
<lolgnu> Malinux: hva brukte du til råfiler? funker det på tiff?
<geirha> Punity
<geirha> (pun intended)
<Mathias> tnaaw
<jo-erlend> hehe, den var jo veldig fin. :)
<lolgnu> geirha: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=puns :P
<geirha> :)
<lolgnu> jeg liker maddox
<jo-erlend> haha :)
<jo-erlend> lolgnu, knallbra :)
<Malinux> lolgnu: jeg bruker digikam for import, også bruker jeg corel after shot pro ellers
<Malinux> aner ikke om det virker på tiff, men vil da anta det
<lolgnu> corel er på ubuntu?
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: jeg synes noen av hans tidligere innlegg var veldig bra
<Malinux> lolgnu: jepp
<Malinux> men bare corel after shot pro
<geirha> Tiff er et såpass vanlig format at jeg ville blitt veldig overrasket hvis det ikke var støtta
<jo-erlend> christoffer :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/norge/1.11108394 <-- Hvordan er det engang mulig?
<jo-erlend> et nytt datasystem som ikke klarer å telle mer enn 200.000 stemmer og som derfor fører til at valget vil ta en uke? Det er jo fullstendig galskap, eller tar jeg feil? ;)
<lolgnu> jo-erlend: kanskje de burde vurdere å putte inn litt mer ram :P
<Mathias> maskinen min kan vel telle høyere enn det :P
<Mathias> pien!
<lolgnu> kanskje de bruker arduino
<RoyK> https://sourcecode.valg.no/websvn/
<IvarB> hmmmmm
<RoyK> men svn co https://sourcecode.valg.no/svn/ redirigerer til http://sourcecode.valg.no/svn/, som ikke svarer :P
<RoyK> huff. skrevet i java
<RoyK> jo-erlend: http://www.regjeringen.no/nb/dep/krd/pressesenter/pressemeldinger/2013/god-kapasitet-i-valgsystemet-eva.html?id=731967&WT.tsrc=epost&WT.mc_id=epostvarsel_regjeringenno
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om det er noen hard grense, bare at ting går suppetregt
<Mathias> de bruker vel windows
<lolgnu> jeg tror jeg kunne laget et program som teller til 300 000 gnske fort
<IvarB> blir ikke rik av å gjøre ting fort :P
<lolgnu> programmet skal telle fort
<lolgnu> jeg skulle ikke lage det fort
<IvarB> nei
<IvarB> men det er penger å tjene når noe ikke funker
<lolgnu> jeg får lage noe som ikke funker å selge til staten
<Malinux> når noe ikke virker kan man tjene penger på å fikse det. Verden vil bedras
<RoyK> http://falkvinge.net/2013/06/30/with-journalism-persecuted-the-united-states-is-now-at-event-horizon-to-a-police-state/
<IvarB> RoyK: det er over kanten allerede
<IvarB> sitter å venter på melding om at det har startet borgerkrig i usa
<RoyK> tja - tar vel noen år
<RoyK> mesteparten der borte er jo rimelig passive til hva myndighetene driver med
<IvarB> tja
<IvarB> håper det går fort og at kanada tar over :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> med den militærmakta usa har, og med så mange "detention camps", så tåler de endel intern uro før det sklir ut
<IvarB> håper bare de ikke har dron-ifisert hele armeen sin før det skjer
<IvarB> tar kvelden tidlig i dag
<IvarB> snakkes
<lolgnu> De går nok under før eller senere
<Mathias> forhåpentligvis etter at jeg har fått kindlen :p
<Mathias> lolgnu: hvordan går det med platelagrene dine?
<lolgnu> platelagre?
<Mathias> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platelager
<lolgnu> de korrupteres mer og mer :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: korrumperes, ikke korrupteres ;)
<lolgnu> det og
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvordan ser zpool status ut?
<RoyK> lolgnu: og er det noe i dmesg som tilsier i/o-feil?
 * RoyK lurer på når 6-8TB-disker kommer - det har jo tatt over to år siden 4TB-diskene kom
<RoyK> litt vel tett samarbeid i diskbransjen, kanskje?
<Mathias> hihi
<lolgnu> RoyK: la oss starte egen diskprodusent!
<Mathias> hadde vært kos med 8tb-disker :P
<lolgnu> knust seagate og wd
<RoyK> ja, 12 av dem i et raid...
<Mathias> \o/
<RoyK> ikke for at jeg trenger så mye, men hadde sett fint ut
<lolgnu> problemet med store disker er vel datakorrumpsjon?
<Mathias> hadde ihvertfall hatt størst nerdefaktor her :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: korrupsjon ;)
<Mathias> lolgnu: er du litt korrupt? :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: litt vanskelig det ordet der - noe er korrupt om det korrumperes
<Mathias> *bestikke lolgnu med en gaffel*
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, det er mer korrupsjon på store disker, siden det er flere sektorer og høyere tetthet (selv om selv mindre disker nå har høyere tetthet), men grunnen til at det ikke kommer større disker, er vel at markedet ikke er metta for 2-4TB-disker
<RoyK> lolgnu: med bare tre diskprodusenter igjen, er det ikke rare konkurransen
<lolgnu> RoyK: derfor vi må starte et nytt
<lolgnu> hvor vanskelig kan det være? :P
<RoyK> ja, men jeg har ikke peil på diskproduksjon, og har ikke 10+ mill på bok for å starte noe sånt
<lolgnu> Innovasjon norge støtter alt mulig
<RoyK> joda, men bare om man har kompetansen til å starte noe sånt
 * RoyK har ikke det
<lolgnu> hvis det faktisk er mulig å lage 8tb disker relativt rimelig så ville det jo vært en gullgruve
<RoyK> gjetter at man trenger minst 10 mill første året for noe sånt
<RoyK> lolgnu: tja - med en gang et nyoppstarta firma lager en 8TB-disk, så kommer de store etter, til lavere priser
<RoyK> de tåler å tape penger
<RoyK> lolgnu: og om de virkelig legger deg for hat, så kjøper de deg opp
<lolgnu> RoyK: Da legger du til en klausul om at du skal ha en kontainer med nyeste versjon med enterprise disker i året.
<RoyK> koster nok mer enn det smaker
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg gidder å prøve på noe sånt
<lolgnu> Du får 60PB i en shippingkontainer :P
<lolgnu> Så kan du selge disker for å kjøpe hardware
<lolgnu> du får vel 120PB hvis du har 4tb disker
<lolgnu> 240 hvis du har 8tb
<RoyK> ja, men da må du vel forskuttere noen mill
<Mathias> blir dyrt å kjøpe inn kontrollere :P
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, eller, kabinetter med sas-expandere
<RoyK> type 60 disker i ett kabinett på 4U med en sas-expander eller tre
<RoyK> litt som en svitsj
<Mathias> de kabinettene er ikke sååå billige da :P
<Mathias> gaffateip og pappesker
<lolgnu> 29 491 200,- NOk blir det for 30720x 4TB disker
<Mathias> lolgnu: svinbillig
<Mathias> med eller uten mva? :P
<lolgnu> uten
<lolgnu> hvis jeg skulle kjøpt så mange hadde jeg startet et AS som tapte penger på innkjøpene
<Mathias> surt å få den inn på tullstasjonen da :P
<lolgnu> ingen toll på harddisker?
<Mathias> om du kjøper fra utlandet må du betale død og fordervelse
<Mathias> jeg mener MVA
<lolgnu> AS betaler ikke MVA hvis de melder seg inn i momsgreia
<lolgnu> Fakturer deg selv for 50k for en tjeneste, meld deg inn, betal 10k til staten, og så får du ingen moms på harddisker
<RoyK> kjøper du 30k disker, så får du nok littegranne bedre pris enn det der, men igjen, om du kjøper såpass mange, så vil de være utgått på dato før du får solgt halvparten
<Mathias> eller plugget halvparten i maskinen(e)
<lolgnu> 30% rabatt på 100 disker ser det ut som
<lolgnu> jeg finner ingen wholesellers som selger disker i tusenvis
<lolgnu> RoyK: http://www.netonnet.no/art/data/komponenter/harddisker/sata-35-tommer/seagate-barracuda4tb7200rpm/184794.7070/
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva tror du om den?
<lolgnu> "
<lolgnu> Hvordan fungerer en NAS?
<lolgnu> "
<lolgnu> Er det ikke et NAS?
<lolgnu> " 4TB disk Bra for de som trenger en STOR disk. Den blir ikke større enn ca 3,68 TB da mye forsvinner i partition. Det er også litt komplisert for normale brukere sette opp slike disker da win 64 bit system ikke leser av større enn 2 TB disker må man inn i disk mgr i win og skape en partition ut av unallocated space. Finner fin gjennomgang på dette om man googler litt eller går inn på windows support sider. 29. april 2013 "
<lolgnu> netonet virker litt amatørmessige
<RoyK> lolgnu: funker sikkert, men tror wd red er bedre
<RoyK> lolgnu: spørs om den der støtter ERC
<RoyK> noe du gjerne vil ha for raiddisker
<lolgnu> finner ikke 3tb red
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757763
<RoyK> ser ut som om de ikke vil bruke ressursene sine spesielt godt http://storageservers.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/western-digital-5tb-drives-to-arrive-in-december-2013/
<RoyK> å! 5TB-disk
<RoyK> burde vært 6 eller 8
<RoyK> det gikk jo fra 1 til 1,5 til to til tre til fire
<RoyK> fire til fem er litt barnslig
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-23
<DanielI> Humm, her var det dødt.
<IvarB> neida
<RoyK> IvarB: hehe
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-24
<Volkard> Hello
<Volkard> Where is everyone from
<Malinux> Volkard: Norway I assume
<Volkard> safe assumption
<Malinux> it is
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-25
<oliver__> Hei
<oliver__> Akkurat installert et linux operativ system (Ubuntu 11.04) for første gang.
<oliver__> En ting jeg lurer på... Finnes det en snarvei til terminalen?
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> bare å lage?
<IvarB> drag'n'drop ellerno
<IvarB> men hvorfor bruker du ikke 14.04 ?
<oliver__> hehe, jeg skrev feil tror jeg
<oliver__> 14.04 LTS ja
<oliver__> Er det en god versjon å bruke, den ser i hvert fall helt fantastisk ut
<oliver__> Herregud, at jeg ikke tenkte på det, beklager. Er jo bare drag n drop som de andre...
<oliver__> Hvis jeg vil få musa til å bevege seg raskere ved bruk av kommandoen: "xset m 1/2 4", hva skal jeg forandre på?
<oliver__> Blir 2/4 4 dobbelt så raskt?
<IvarB> hmm det er vel et gui for sånt også tror jeg
<IvarB> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration
<IvarB> unngå å bruke CLI så mye som mulig til du vet hva du driver med...
<oliver__> Hadde ikke noe valg siden innstillinger for musa finnes ikke i system settings.
<oliver__> Takk for linken forresten
<oliver__> Den linken var midt i blinken, takk skal du ha. Ha en fin dag :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-26
<Aeyoun> Har noen sett på/noe om batteribruk mellom GNOME og KDE? De nyere utgavene, selvsagt.
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-28
<fyksen> Hei! Er det noen her?
<selx> Jepp :)
<fyksen> Hei! Noen av dere som har hørt fra Jo-Erlend idag/kveld?
<selx> Nope
<fyksen> Faen.. Jeg er venn med han på facebook. Så blir jeg sjukt nervøs når han har skrevet slikt: https://www.facebook.com/joerlend.schinstad
<RoyK> k,,e
<RoyK> ikke tilgjengelig
<RoyK> fyksen: hva skrev han?
<fyksen> Det står som public, så skal være mulig å se for alle
<RoyK> mulig han har blokka meg
<RoyK> vi hadde jo en feide for en tid tilbake
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-23
<RoyK> Eleccy: _
<RoyK> Eleccy: ?
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-27
<Toffe> Hei
<Toffe> får segment fault når jeg gjør: sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sda1
<RoyK> og venter sju minutter før han gir opp :P
<Mathias> kan prikke borti han, om det er riktig toffe da
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng i å be om å få gi brukerstøtte
<Mathias> Toffe: ping timeout as
<Toffe> :(
<Toffe> noe galt med ubuntuen her plutselig går den i read only
<Toffe> noen plass jeg kan finne logger for akkurat det der? hvorfor den gjør det liksom?
<Mathias> sjekk dmesg
<RoyK> Mathias++
<RoyK> Toffe: hvis ting går i readonly, er det normalt et filsystem som sliter, noe som normalt kommer av at en disk som sliter
<RoyK> Toffe: en halvdau disk vil ofte føre til sånt - som Mathias sa - dmesg
<RoyK> eller dmesg -T - så ser du når det skjedde
<Toffe> hva skal jeg søke etter ?
<Toffe> sda1?
<RoyK> dmesg -T | pastebinit
<Toffe> ah har rebootet siden så den er gammel
<Toffe> eller .. "ny"
<Toffe> ingenting hemmelig i dmesg? :P
<RoyK> har du kjørt omstart, er det ikke  noe mer i dmesg fra den forrige greia
<Toffe> oki venter til det skjer igjen, problemet var at alle kommandoer failet når jeg kjørte f.eks sudo reboot så kom det error
<Toffe> håper dmesg fungerer fortsatt
<RoyK> Toffe: smartctl -x /dev/sda
<RoyK> eller hva den nå heter
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/bn8A
<Toffe> det er fra forrige gang
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/bnDT - smartctl
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl -x /dev/sda ?
<RoyK> ikke sda1
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/bnXi
<RoyK> hwraid?
<Toffe> jepp
<Toffe> raid5 - 4x2tb
 * RoyK skjønner ikke hvorfor folk driver med hwraid
<Toffe> er stor webserver :P
<RoyK> ja, men mdraid er bedre
<RoyK> og du har kontroll på diskene
<Toffe> software raid?
<RoyK> osv osv osv
<RoyK> ja, linux software raid
<RoyK> latterlig mye bedre enn hwraid
<Toffe> aha
<Toffe> nei aner ikke jeg, fikk beskjed om at hardware raid var bedre, pga om hovedkortet klikket under software raid var all dataen tapt
<Toffe> skjønnte ikke helt argumentet pga om hwraid kortet klikker så er det jo også alt tapt :P
<RoyK> nettopp
<Toffe> men hw raid kort tåler kanskje mer en mainboard
<RoyK> med mdraid kan du faktisk hente ut data
<RoyK> heh
<Toffe> *har ikke peiling altså* :P
<RoyK> hwraid - det er ikke noe som heter hardware raid
<RoyK> det er bare programvare
<Toffe> er egent raidkort her
<RoyK> på ei brikke eller i OSet
<RoyK> ja, så på brikka
<RoyK> og så blir det et helvete når den kontrolleren går føyken
<RoyK> uansett raid-nivå - husk at raid ikke er backup
<Toffe> mhm
<Toffe> hvordan ville du satt opp disse 4x 2tb diskene?
<RoyK> du kan ha raid eller snapshots eller hva som helst, men det er ikke backup
<Mathias> apropos backup, 4,7 tb igjen å laste opp
<RoyK> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4 --level=5 /dev/sd[abcd]
<RoyK> Mathias: crashplan?
<Toffe> tenkte mer på for å få mest mulig sikkerhet
<Mathias> RoyK: backblaze
<RoyK> Mathias: fra linux?
<Mathias> windouche
<Toffe> 2x2tb i raid1 som backupdisk og 2x2tb i raid0 for hastighet og en ekstra 2tb til crap? :P
<Mathias> er desktopen som er viktigst uansett
<Mathias> tar backup fra laptopene til den uansett
<RoyK> Toffe: sett heller opp et raid6 med hele driten
<RoyK> Mathias: bruker crashplan.no - får wirespeed dit - funker greit
<Mathias> tenkte å teste ut andre ting :p
<Mathias> kostet meg også bare 4 dollar for 3 måneder
<RoyK> men natta
<RoyK> dag i morra også
<RoyK> og så tur sørover
<RoyK> xenadu: morgen
<xenadu> royk: heisann
<RoyK> heihei
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-27
<litago> Mathias: thx :))
<litago> kan noen hilighte "Mathias"
<RoyK> Mathias?
<litago> nice det funka :D
<litago> thxthxthx Mathias :D
<litago> går det ann å installere ubuntu 16.04 server, for å så installere cinamon desktop?
<Malinux> litago: ja
<Malinux> dvs. cinamon er vel fra mint?
<Malinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/how-to-upgrade-cinnamon-2-8-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<litago> ah thc Malinux
<litago> jeg spurte her også: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.norge/permalink/10154181368028382/
<litago> thx, ikke thc :p
<litago> må jeg bruke 14.04?
<litago> eller kan jeg bruke 16.04
<Malinux> :p
<Malinux> neida, prøv i 16.04 :)
<litago> Aight :D
<litago> men det er kansje en kommando jeg burde kjøre først? som installerer drivere osv.
<litago> jeg husker det bar en fyr på ubuntu norge på facebook som skulle installere ubuntu desktop på en gammal pc. men ble nødt til å installere ubuntu server først. siden det ble mye kluss på skjermen has. så etter han installerte ubuntu server. så kjørte han en kommando for å installere skjermdrivere osv. før han installerte desktop
<AndyOslo> litago: Mener å huske at det finnes en egen ubuntu release med Cinnamon også
<litago> AndyOslo: link?
<AndyOslo> litago: Lenge siden jeg sjekka det opp, men det er nok bare å google det
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-28
<litago> wb CapsAdmin
<litago> CapsAdmin: når skal du uploade VHS dine? :P
<CapsAdmin> litago, har ikke kommet så langt :p
<CapsAdmin> vet ikke om jeg skal kjøpe moderne vhs spiller (hvis det finnes) eller sånn opptak greie
<RoyK> tviler litt på at det finnes en "moderne" vhs-spiller
<RoyK> hva slags filmer har du på vhs?
<CapsAdmin> feks http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096554/ dubba på norsk
<CapsAdmin> det er helt jævlig liksom
<CapsAdmin> men det er derfor jeg vil ta det opp :p
<RoyK> hehe
<litago> funker crypt-LUKS på ntfs ?
<litago> jeg skal bruke den guiden her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<litago> det nederste
<litago> Expert setup using command line only
<litago> jeg skal bruke det på en minnepenn
<litago> så da tenkte jeg å bruke ntfs
<RoyK> funker nok med linux, men ikke fra windows
<RoyK> og det er jævlig lite vits i å bruke ntfs hvis du kjører alt på linux
<litago> RoyK: jeg så nå at jeg kan formatere den til ext4 med dm-crypt, og på windows kan man installere ext2fsd og LibreCrypt :))
<litago> men ext2fsd er ikke støttet av win10 :(
 * RoyK bruker ikke windoze
<Mathias> RoyK: vet du om noen litt råere pcie-ssder? rundt 1-3k-ish
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke SATA/SAS?
<RoyK> båndbredden er jo normalt ikke det brensende leddet
<RoyK> heller søketida - og der er jo ssd-er ganske snasne
<RoyK> Mathias: forresten - kommer du sørover i sommer?
<Mathias> tenkte bare noe som ikke krever ghettorigging :p
<Mathias> veldig usikker
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-29
<litago> funker det å velge "try ubuntu before installing" for å så formatere disken man skal installere den på med ''gnome-disk-utility'' ? jeg har tenkt til å formatere den med "0" (Write "zeroes" onto every block on the hard disk)
<litago> så jeg håpet det gikk ann å bruke gnome-disk-utility
<litago> siden den har GUI
<litago> jeg er for noob til å gjøre det CLI
<litago> grunnen til at jeg skal formatere den med 0 er fordi noen andre skal ha pcn min. å jeg vil ikke at dem kan gjenoprette filer
<RoyK> litago: man shred
<RoyK> litago: shred er flink med å gruse disker
<geirha> det er ikke noe poeng i å skrive tilfeldig data. En kjøring med nuller er mer enn nok
<RoyK> s/mer enn//
<geirha> Vet ikke om gnome-disk-utility kan overskrive hele disken, men du kan gjøre det med dd eller shred, og så bruke gparted eller gnome-disk-utility eller lignende til å partisjonere og formatere etterpå
<geirha> er gparted og gnome-disk-utility det samme? jeg har ikke hørt om sisnevnte før
<geirha> nei, er visst to forskjellige program
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-30
<AndyOslo^irssi> Hmm
<RoyK> hm?
<AndyOslo^irssi> Skulle bare se om jeg fikk farge på brukerne med det scriptet jeg lasta ned, og det gjorde jeg :)
<RoyK> litago: burde vel det?
<litago> kan noen skrive "Mathias"
<RoyK> mathias_
<RoyK> mathias?
<RoyK> !mathias
<RoyK> matthias
<litago> RoyK: kan du skrive det samme som du skrev her, i offtopic kanalen?
<litago> virker som om trigger scriptet bare fungerer i #ubuntu-no men ikke i #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<litago> trigger list sier:
<litago> 17:05 Triggers:
<litago> 17:05    1 -all -nocase -channels '#ubuntu-no #ubuntu-no-offtopic' -regexp '(math)(ias)' -replace '$1\x02\x02$2'
<RoyK>   ~.~.
<litago> 22:05 < RoyK> litago: shred er flink med å gruse disker
<litago> RoyK, geirha: vil denne kommandoen gjøre susen? "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4K" istedet for "shred"
<RoyK> litago: joda
<litago> RoyK: hmm, jeg fikk denne feilmeldingen: dd: error writing '/dev/sdb': No space left on device
<geirha> litago: raskere å bruke /dev/zero
<geirha> Er du sikker på /dev/sdb var riktig node?
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-01
<litago> bittelitt spam:
<litago> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4K
<litago> dd: error writing '/dev/sdb': No space left on device
<litago> 58607767+0 records in
<litago> 58607766+0 records out
<litago> 240057409536 bytes (240 GB, 224 GiB) copied, 1406.11 s, 171 MB/s
<litago> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4K
<litago> dd: error writing '/dev/sdb': No space left on device
<litago> 58607767+0 records in
<litago> 58607766+0 records out
<litago> 240057409536 bytes (240 GB, 224 GiB) copied, 15727.6 s, 15.3 MB/s
 * litago lurer på hva han gjør feil
<Malinux> litago: du får bruke paste.ubuntu.com neste gang ;) men skal vi sjå her
<litago> jepp :)
<Malinux> aha, her er forklaringa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33360920/dd-command-error-writing-no-space-left-on-device
<Malinux> den skriver bare til det ikke er mer plass på den, fordi den ikke har noe count=
<Malinux> litt  usikker på hva det bør stå i count
<Malinux> antall inputblokker. Dette er jeg ikke sikker på
<Malinux> skal sjekke litt
<litago> aha
<litago> thx
<Malinux> men prøv med 1 der
<Malinux> det kan være at det er antall ganger den skal skrive til enheten, men jeg er ikke helt sikker altså
<Malinux> men tror nok det er det det er
<litago> så da blir det: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4K count=1"
<Malinux> ja, prøv det :)
<litago> fikk ikke noe feilmelding. men det gikk veldig fort :P til å skrive 0 til disk
<litago> tok 2 min :P
<Malinux> da stoppet den nok etter 1 gang
<Malinux> problemet uten count=1 om jeg har forstått dette rett, er at den bare skriver og skriver, og da er den jo full etter 1 gang
<Malinux> men om den stopper etter 1 gang, så vil du heller ikke få noen melding om at disken er full :)
<litago> aha
<litago> takker for hjelp :)
<litago> btw hva betyr bs=4K
<Malinux> at det skrives opp til 4K pr. skriveoperasjon
<Malinux> sjekk dd --help eller man dd
<Malinux> jo lavere tall, jo flere skrive/leseoparasjoner noe som kan gjøre at det går tregere f.eks.
<RoyK> litago: 4k, tror jeg, ikke K
<litago> btw, tenkte jeg skulle teste UNetbootin. er det den som er best å bruker under Linux? eller er det andre programmer som er mer anbefalt å bruke
<Malinux> anbefalt å bruke til hva?
<litago> ser man kan laste ned det man vil ha på minnepennen med UNetbootin, at man ikke trenger å laste ned .ISO fra feks https://www.linuxmint.com/. men laster UNetbootin ned fra den Linux sine offisielle nettsider. som feks https://www.linuxmint.com/
<litago> Malinux: til å lagge bootable minnepenn
<litago> så jeg får installert nye linux mint
<litago> lage
<litago> ikke lagge
<litago> :P
<litago> ser at linux mint 18 ikke har kommi til unetbootin enda
<litago> eller at man ikke får lasta det ned via unetbootin
<litago> kansje bedre å bruke usb-creator-gtk
<Malinux> litago: tja, det enkleste er jo, når det er linux-distroer å gjøre følgende: dd if=mint.iso of=/dev/sd{bokstaven til minnepinnen}/ bs=4M  f.eks.
<litago> aha
<litago> er det det du pleier å gjøre
<litago> ?
<litago> husker når jeg skulle lage bootable usb med win10 på, så knota jeg noe jævlig :P men løste det til slutt, ved å formatere minnepennen til NTFS med boot flag , med gparted, og bruke mount på.ISO fila å flytte over på minnepennen
<litago> jeg får prøve å bli bedre på cli :P
<litago> hadde jeg sikkert spart meg for mye stress
<Malinux> ja, men funker ikke om jeg lager minnepinne fra windows-iso. Fungerer med linux-isoer i alle fall :)
<Malinux> eneste måten å bli bedre på cli, er å bruke cli :)
<litago> bruker irssi hvertafll ;D
<Malinux> det fungerer jo
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-02
<litago> hvordan mounter jeg exFAT i linux?
<litago> jeg får denne feilmeldingen her: http://i.imgur.com/vECcXDQ.png
<Mathsterk> litago: sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat* iirc
<litago> thx
<litago> da prøver jeg det
<litago> NICE
<litago> det funka :D
#ubuntu-no 2017-06-26
<raidghost> Hvordan setter jeg ubuntu til å IKKE slå opp hostname ved å benytte ipv6 ?
<raidghost> Sitter tilkoblet fibermodemets hjemmesentral. Prøver å benytte apt-get og surfe i nettlesern. men Aint not working. Fordi den forsøker slå opp ipv6 hoster og cd har ikke ipv6 støtte i sentralen jeg sitter på
<Mathias> raidghost: gooey eller tjener?
<RoyK> raidghost: sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<RoyK> raidghost: altibox eller noe? ;)
